# Holly House Hospital - General Chit Chat Pt 8



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Happy chatting ladies 

Take care
Natasha x


----------



## Becki (Aug 1, 2006)

+

Im so weird and thick i couldnt find the new site! 
Must be crazy! 

Hello ladies reading all your posts! We have grown some!! Cant wait for saturday so looking forward to it! 

Hope everyone well! 

ITS MY BIRTHDAY NEXT WEEK!!!! AND I GOING ON HOLIDAY NEXT FRIDAY!!!

Sorry for rubbing in but i so excited!! 

Love 
Beckixxx


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Mikeygirl !!

 Happy Birthday to You 
 Happy Birthday to You 
 Happy Birthday Dear Mikeygirl 
 Happy Birthday to You 

Have a lovely day babe xxxx


----------



## pancake (Apr 22, 2003)

Hi Girls

Happy Birthday Mikeygirl, have a fantastic day.

Dannysgirl - please send my best to stephjoy and congratulate her on the 5 eggs for me.

Well I managed 7 eggs, of which 6 have fertilised, that's the most we have ever had so just keeping my fingers crossed that they will all be ok and we can freeze some as well. My insides feel like they have taken out, run a marathon and put back in, but I am feeling a lot better than I did yesterday. Have to start taking the cyclogest, antibiotics and steroids today and as of ET day (poss thursday) will be Heparin as well. so still feeling like a drugs cabinet!

Looking forward to meeting you on Sat, was it 1pm?

Heidi
xx


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Aw girls...thanks for my birthday wishes and my birthday song Dannysgirl  

Just packing for Leeds then off for birthday brunch with my friend..have had a few pressies and lots of cards but I'm taking them with me to open later with Mike in the hotel..he left for work early this morning but did sing me happy birthday before he left, bless him  

Had text from Step to say that 3 of her 5 eggs fertilised so ET looking like 2pm tommorrow   

Pancake - great news you have 6 - well done!! You sound like I do in treatment..rattling with all the meds   Hope you can rest up today and get ready to have 2 precious little 'uns returned to you tommorrow...The meet is 1pm at the pub next to Holly House...will be fab to see you xx

Love to everyone else...not sure when I will be able to log in again, prob Friday so you take care of each other in the meantime  

Mikeygirl x


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Happy Birthday Amanda - Hope you have a great day and enjoy Leeds xxxxx

Pancake - great news on your embies, well done.  Take it easy, drink loads of water and rest, rest, rest.

OH well another day at the mill, best look like Im doing some work.

A xxx


----------



## West Side Story (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi

I hope you girls don't mind if I join your thread?  I've been lurking on this thread for a while now, as I've been going through my second ICSI cycle at Holly House. Just never got up the nerve to post.  I posted elswhere on the site when I first started this "journey" but got upset when girls didn't answer, so it put me off posting a bit.  Reading about all your journeys has kept me a bit more sane this time round!

Unfortunately we got our second BFN this morning - so its been a hard morning so far.  Everyone at HH has been great and I have to say that almost everything went pretty smoothly - apart from todays result of course.  It's strange, but I feel much stronger this time - but still pretty devistated.  Plus the fact we have to wait 6 weeks for a follow up doesn't help.  More "limbo" time.

Anyway, don't want to appear too selfish in my first post - as I have seen that so many of you have had hard times too.  Those positive stories do keep me going though!  Thanks for listening, and letting me gatecrash.

xxxx


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi West Side Story

Wellcome to the HH thread.

Sorry to hear of your BFN.  I've had 2 ICSI BFN's myself so I know exactly how you feel.  I know 6 weeks seems like a long time but I found it gave me a chance to sort my head out and research some stuff to ask about if it would be any good for us.  As you can see from my profile below we are starting out on DIUI now and it brings back all the original excitment we had when we first started out but with more realism on our prospects.

Hope we can all help you through this difficult time.  There's not many of us that haven't been there  

Take care
Love
dannysgirl

ps.  We're all meeting up on Saturday at the Toby Inn next door to HH @ 1pm.  Why don't you come along and introduce yourself xx


----------



## West Side Story (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi Dannysgirl

Thanks for your welcome to the thread and for your kind words.  I'm not sure I was any more hopeful this time than last, but its still such a blow isn't it?  I'm glad to hear that you have a new plan, and that it has given you a fresh outlook.  I suppose its just too soon for me to get my head round this result to feel better yet. I'm sure you are right, I'll be a lot less emotional and more practical when the appointment finally comes around.

I'm just a bit worried that the consultants don't listen - I brought up some issues at our last follow up which didn't really get addressed in this cycle either.  Perhaps I should be more forceful this time.  Anyway, must take the positives - my DH got the best SA results in 2 years.

Thanks for the invite to the get-together.  I'm a bit too raw at the mo to face meeting new people - but I hope you all have a great gossipy time!  Thanks for listening and lots of luck for your next cycle.

xxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi West Side Story - so sorry to hear about your BFN this morning    

Welcome to the thread and don't worry you will NEVER get ignored on this one, we do love a gossip.  

Its a shame that you can't make Saturday but I totally understand your reasons why, you need time to heal and rest and some pampering.  Maybe you can make the next one (around Christmas time if we get organised enough).

Take care

Panda xxxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2006)

Hi West Side Story

Welcome to the thread, Panda right any questions any time you'll get a reply.  Sorry to hear about your BFN, take time to recover and allow yourself R & R.  

Panda - let me know about the Xmas get together I'd love to come.  Hope you are now feeling better.  I'm feeling more human again, going to go back to work tomorrow.

Good luck to all having EC and ET today.

Love from

Lindsey
xx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Oh Blimey Lins don't ask me when the Xmas meet up is - I'm only repeating what Mikeysgirl said yesterday or the day before!  I have no brain to organise anything at the moment


----------



## West Side Story (Mar 23, 2005)

Panda and Lins

Thanks so much - you have all been so kind and you don't even know me!  Thanks for putting my mind at rest and answering my posts.

Lins - I followed your journey before I got up the nerve to post - I am so sorry for what you went through, but you seem to be a very strong person, and I hope you can see some light at the end of the tunnel.  I am going back to work myself soon, and hopefully it will make me feel normal again.

Panda - congrats on your twins - hope you have a happy and healthy time!

Hope you all have a great time on saturday.  I'm off for more chocolate to console myself!  

Just a quick question - did anyone consider changing clinics after a BFN?  I am pretty happy with HH, but there's that bit of my brain that says "what if it might work somewhere else?"

Thanks

xxx


----------



## saskia b (Aug 3, 2006)

Hello ladies!

Just a quick one as my parents are here and needing lots of attention 

Hope you are all well, sorry no real personals but must say Happy Birthday to Mikeygirl! Have a good day chick. Also would like to say good luck to pancake and stephjoy sending you loads of   . 

Welcome West Side Story! You will find all these lovely ladies overwhelmingly supportive!   Very sorry to hear of BFN  

Well, testing tomorrow! Have been a very good girl and have not tested early but its been sooooo hard!! I am feeling very premenstrual though and massively bloated. I have been to the loo about 50 times to check for af as i'm convinced she's round the corner- the old b*tch!

Wish I could write some more to you but my folks are hovering a bit....

Will let you know how things go tomorrow

     

Bye bye for now

Saskia xx


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi Saskia

Good luck for tomorrow I'll be thinking of you

Love
dannysgirl xxxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Saskie - good luck for tomorrow and well done for holding out!  xxxxx


----------



## MackLM (Feb 21, 2006)

Hi HH girlies,

Remember me? Not posted on here for a while but have lurked from time to time. Thought I needed a bit of a break after the BFN in June. Was getting a bit too obsessed .

Just like West Side Story, i've just had ICSI # 2 and found out this morning that it's failed also. I really thought it was going to work this time! We had 16 eggs, 11 fertilised, 8 continued to develop. On day had 4 decent embies, so the 'best' 2 were transferred and the remaining 2 eventually went to blast on day 6 and were frozen (1 poorer quality, but they said it was worth a try!). So, it filled us with some hope that the 2 on baord would also get to blast. Whether they did or not, we'll never know - or whether they just didn't implant?

We are going for FET asap. They don't usually do it apparently, but William said yes as I have regular cycles. I have a scan booked for next Thurs 5th. I have been looking at the FET area hoping to gather info, but wondering if anyone can let me know what to expect FET HH style. It seems i'll be having a natural as opposed to medicated cycle, but this worries me, as just because my cycles are regular, doesn't mean to say i ovulate!? 

I am also interested to know more about immune testing, as I wonder whether this could have caused our failures. Has anyone had any of these tests or been prescribed meds to help? Like you West Side Story, I do like HH - the staff are nice, they seem organised, good stats etc - but I just feel that something is missing, that we've just been put on the 'normal' programme and hope for the best, instead of looking a bit deeper and perhaps tailoring our tx individually. I am going to ask about assisted hatching again, but last time Michael dismissed it. Has anyone had it at HH?

Another thing that worries me is how HH only freeze high quality blasts. I can obviously see why they do so, but so many other clinics have a much lesser criteria and some of these embies do go on to be babies! I don't want my embies discarded if they don't look good cosmetically, but _could_ be viable.

Sorry for the rant! I'm feeling frustrated, angry, upset - all the emotions we all feel. . I just want to feel i'm at the right place, with the right tx and can't help wondering whether somewhere else could make a difference. Or just a different drug?

If anyone has any advice about tests and what happens with FET, i'd love to know! Wondering if I could go to GP and get some results to take with me next Thurs

Hello to Mikeygirl, Dannysgirl, I hope you remember me from a few months back! Was good to see you're familiar names - glad that things are moving along with you both.


MackLM


----------



## collymags (Jan 3, 2006)

morning all

Saskia, heaps of luck for today, gosh how brave are you coping with your folks around you at this time, nice as my folks are i wouldn't have wanted them around.  fingers crossed and lots of     

Mikeygirl, belated happy birthday girl, no doubt you'll be having a lovely time with Mike in Leeds.

Stephjoy, good luck with ET today, and Pancake, well done you, you must be thrilled, fingers crossed they continue doing what ye want.

Westside story, welcome on board. firstly sorry to hear about your bfn, we all understand your devastation here, so raw and painful that it is you are not alone, we've been there.  i agree with Dannysgirl in that 6weeks wait for follow up gives you time to sort yourself out more mentally and emotionally.  i know a lot of folk are just itching to get going again but i do believe grieving time is needed.  our 6wk wait gave us time to have time out of the cycling, no restrictions with going out and booze etc a bit of letting your hair down which was much needed.  this last time it also believe it or not gave us time to get preg. naturally!!. it was a definite miracle as last year after our first ivf they said our chance was extremely slim and the only way forward was egg donation(which my sister did).  so i for one am definetly thankful of the 6wk wait.

MackLM  sorry to hear about your sad news too.  i had FET at HH, but it was medicated so not sure i can help.  it definetly seemed so much less hassle and less pressure than full ivf. my lining was responding to treatment as good as previously but they were about to wait until it was right before defrosting etc. the only thing i hadn't really taken on board though it had been said was about the risk involved in thawing.  but then it has been proven with ivf that though we are told things we still hold high expectations in our hearts and heads(but sure thats probably what keeps us going, so not necessarily a bad thing.)  anyhow i wish ye all the best with the next treatment.

Panda, Becki and Dannysgirl hello to you all.  looking forward to saturday xx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Westside story - I am so sorry to hear of your BFN and welcome to the thread. We won't ignore you, very supportive group here.

Mack - I remember you. So sorry it was a BFN for you

Saskia - I really hope it is a BFP for you this morning.

No more time for more personals as at work

Love to all
Jaybxx


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi MackLM

Of course I remember you babe.  So sorry to hear of your BFN.  Best of luck for your FET.  It's really difficult to keep the faith sometimes isn't it.  We went hand had our blood tests for HIV & HEP this morning at our local hospital.  We had to get there before 7am to be sure to be at the front of the queue and they don't open the doors until 8am!  All the time I'm standing there thinking why am I bothering its never gonna work but I have to shake myself out of thei negativity and try and be positive or what's the point eh.  I too feel like we've been on the 'normal' programme and only now we're going for DIUI am I having to have a test but their stats tell us they must know what they're doing and I do have faith in them.  Having been a FF member for some time and read other threads about other hospitals I think we are at one of the best in terms of how we are treated personally and their stats tell us that they're one of the best clinicly too so I wouln't think of changing.  Not that it would be an easy option for me having a BMI of way over 30 limits me to who will treat us anyway !

Wow where did that long post come from ??  sorry to babble on.

Anyway ladies the reason I logged on is that I have just had a txt from Stephjoy and it's great news.  Her 3 embies are still doing well and so ET has been moved to tomorrow!

Saskia - Any news babe ?  fingers crossed for you  

Pancake - How are you doing honey ?  When's ET ?

Really looking forward to meeting some of you guys on Saturday

Lots of love
Dannysgirl xxxx


----------



## West Side Story (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi girls

Well, once more I'm overwhelmed by all your kindness - thanks so much for all your kind words and good wishes.  Makes me think I should have plucked up courage to Post much earlier!

Collymags - you are right I need time to get back to normal - I just feel drained from all the treatment and the emotion.  I think we might wait an extra month this time before diving in again. Your success story gives us all hope.

MackLM - I feel exactly the same way you do - have you been peeking into my brain?!  I also feel that everyone gets treated the same, but we aren't all the same are we?  I have thin lining issues - which I just don't feel they have addressed at all.  At my last follow up Daniel said we might try Viagra but when it came to the cycle, he said he preferred to see how things went.  It was like well, this is how the cycles work, just get on the treadmill. My lining didn't really grow much, and was barely 7mm on transfer day, which Michael said would limit our chances.  So why didn't they give me the drugs like we discussed then?  Makes me feel like perhaps we wasted this cycle.  But I'm not sure where else I would be comfortable trying.  ARGC have great results but they sound like a nighmare and I'm not so sure about some of their practices, which sound like they might be a bit money making.  They do all that immune issue stuff though - so perhaps they would be worth looking into?

There are a number of things I'm going to insist upon for a next cycle at my follow-up.  I do have confidence in them, and I'm very comfortable there, but I don't want to put my comfort ahead of a possibly better result.

But good luck with your FET - you should feel proud that you had so many great embies and that you have this option - I really hope it is a success for you.  If you feel strongly about immune issues you should discuss it with HH - I wish I'd been more forceful about the viagra now.

Good luck to everyone.

xxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

MackLM - of course we remember you !  So sorry hear of your BFN you must be devastated.  I'm sorry i can't offer you any insight into immune testing or anything else you ask but just wanted to send you a  

Collymags   - looking forward to seeing you on Sat.

Jayb - Not long till your hols now - where are you staying in Egypt?  We've been to Sharm twice in the past 18 months and love it.

Dannsygirl - excellent news re Steph - looking forward to see you on Sat too.

Hi West Side Story - see we are a friendly bunch on here  

DH surprised me yesterday when he rang me and told me to book 5 and 6 November off work as he is taking me to Amsterdam for a long weekend for our 2nd wedding anniversary   .  He said he chose Amsterdam because its only a 50 minute flight, its a very flat city and also very compact so I wouldn't find it too much of a struggle.  He had also contacted my midwife, GP, the airline (BA) and insurance company to see if it was okay for me to fly - what a little darling    Apparently midwife said ok up to 28 weeks, airline said 32 but need GP's letter after 28 weeks and insurance company will cover me up to 26 weeks (I'll be 21 so that's cool).  Always wanted to go to Amsterdam and sample the "coffee" shops but I won't be able to now.  My brother (who goes about 3 times a year) said that I won't even be able to walk in one as its so strong so I might send DH in for his experience and stick me head round door for a few mins and then toddle off to some shops for a while.

Anyway waffling over - time to do some work!


----------



## VictoriaN (Aug 9, 2006)

Afternoon girls

Panda - your DH sounds wonderful, how rare for a man to do all that organising! I'm sure you'l have a great time. How are you feeling today, have the antibiotics kicked in?

Mikeygirl - hope you had a great birthday in Leeds, and hope you got spoilt too!

Saskia - we're all waiting for your news, let us know how it went

West Side Story - sorry to hear about your bfn, the girls on here are great and so supportive, I feel like I've known them ages and its not been long at all - hope you're ok, make sure you take time to have some 'you' time after all the tx

MackLM - sorry you also had a bfn, come on here and have a rant at any time, I have and its done me the world of good.

Dannysgirl - great to hear the news from Stephjoy, send her lots of hugs for EC

Pancake - fantastic news on the 6 embryos, I'll keep everything crossed for you for tomorrow

I had acupuncture again last night and had a good chat with my lady about where we go now. She really wants us to have a break from treatment to get my body back to normal before we go through it all again. What a dilemma now, we'd already decided that we were going to have another clear cycle and then start tx again in November - but perhaps we'll wait until after Xmas. I think I'm so impatient  knowing that it did work last time although I couldn't hang on to our poor little embie that I really want to do it again, but on the other hand if my body's not as it should be for a pregnancy would it necessarily work? 
Looks like we'll have to wait and see what Daniel says next week.

Big hugs to you all
Vix xx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Vix - I feel much better thank you - antibiotics seemed to kick in pretty much straight away - almost back to normal!

Yeah DH has been fab but as he is currently "unemployed" (left his job on Friday after 8 years after irreconcilable differences AND got a HUGE tax free pay off), he has plenty of time to organise something!  He normally leaves it all up to me but I think he really enjoyed it.  God it sounds awful saying he is unemployed - its the first time he hasn't worked for 22 years.  He's got an interview this Sat at Homebase, one next week at B&Q and is waiting to hear from Ikea for his fourth and final interview so we aren't worrying and the money he got will last 8 months if it has to.

He also has a rather long list from moi with jobs to do around the house - i.e. clean EVERY single window... he he he


----------



## saskia b (Aug 3, 2006)

Well its been a bit of a weird morning for me.

First of all I'd like to say a massive thankyou to you all for your kind messages, you've been great.

Well last night I had many many mad dreams about testing... woke up and realised that no, not yet pregnant and need to test today... dh was up reading at 6 am trying to gently disturb me to get up and test! So I woke up about 7 and used a test which I pinched from work (not the recommended Clear Blue but hey).

Initially I couldn't even wee but eventually did and appeared to be negative at first sight, after about 1-2 minutes a faint blue line appeared in the test window. I convinced myself that I was imagining it and did another with exactly same result! I am of the impression that ANY line at all is positive, no matter how faint but I simply could not believe it! I rang HH to speak to nurse and they have said that all I need now is to do another test tomorrow and it should be more darker etc etc......

BUT! I still feel like I am due my period, have a very tight feeling in lower abdomen (intermittently) and I am just simply confused! Has anyone else had similar experiences?? 

Sorry ladies to moan etc I know I should be over the moon and deep down I am but I'm too scared to get excited and I just feel soooooo pensive!! I am very aware that some of you lovely ladies must be thinking I am mad but believe me I do feel a sense of gratefulness and consider myself VERY lucky to be in this position at the moment.

Will come back later with update!


Saskia


----------



## Becki (Aug 1, 2006)

hi ya ladies just did big post and was lost!!!

bloody typical

Just checking in!

Hope everyone doing well!

West side story! welcome hun!

Saskia , keeping fingers crossed for you! let us no how all turns out!

Mikeygirl.. happy birthday for yesterday

panda.lins.collymags.victorian.jayb.dannysgirl... hello hope you are all well!

Love Becki xxxxxxxxxxxxx

HELLO LADIES AGAIN! 
LEASE LOOK FOR ME http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=69173.0


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi Gals,

Am not sure how far I'll get with message as just logged onto Mikes work computer before we head out to Manchester where he's working tommorrow.

West Side Story - welcome to the HH gals club   As others have said you won't be ignored here as we love to chat..Am sorry to hear you have had a bfn this morning..like the others I know how painful it is having had a few myself. You do need to give yourself time to grieve for the loss of everything you invested in this cycle and so please don't beat yourself up if you don't feel 'better' today or tommorrow, it will take as long as it needs to. I am terrible in 'limbo' time too..but I think it is important to try as far as you can to have some break from all that tx involves physically and emotionally, get you back to feeling you again, before starting next cycle. I have to say I am very protective of HH having been there for years now..having said that the only person I have had problems with is Daniel. He has only been involved in just one of my tx cycles and I felt he didn't listen to me or follow things through which I had agreed would happen with William at my previous followup. I ended up going around him to get things done with a nurse. I have never had this issue with William or Michael who have always tailored my treatments to my individual needs. So I think if you see Daniel for your followup you should be forceful and firm about your concerns, which you have time to think through before your appt. If you see W or M but then have D for actual tx then I think you just have to stick to your guns if he tries to divert from your agreed tx plan. I think it is hard because often in initial cycles, they are very much trying to find out what works and what doesn't and I suppose in that way they can learn a lot from failed tx cycles. After our 8th tx we did consider going elsewhere but really the only place close by with as good stats was the ARGC and we have had several friends who have been there for different tx's and who have had very bad experiences characterised by their lack of care and their money focus. So we felt after seeing their stress that this would not be worth it for us. In terms of the immune issues, HH do do all the testing...I had them all done earlier this year. It is worth asking about them if you feel that this could be an issue..All of my tests came back normal but I chose to take the steroid prednisolone as on discussion with W it was decided it would not do me any harm although obviously it couldn't give me any garuantees. So if you did have abnormal levels of any of the immune tests the treatments they look at are prednisolone/heparin or IVIG (although this is v expensive..£thousands at ARGC prices!)..Right I have waffled enough WSS, I suppose I hope you don't have D for your follow-up and maybe you could consider calling them to ask for W or M specifically? Just a thought...you take good care of you, be gentle with yourself and will be thinking of you xx

MackLM - Of course, I remember you honey...I wondered where you were...am so sorry to hear of your bfn too   big hugs...as I have just said to WSS HH do do all the immune testing and you should discuss this at your follow-up if you feel it's a route that may be worth exploring. I have just done 2 FET's with donor embryo's one after another (both bfn  ) but they were medicated so not sure how natural ones work..Am happy to chat more on this when I have some more time on the computer in a day or two...in the meantime,you take care of yourself too and you'll be in my thoughts xx

Saskia - completely understand your angst but am praying that tommorrow you will see a darker, no mistaking BFP line...everything crossed lovely...have fun with your parents and talk soon xx

Right Mikey ready to go so will have to log off but sending everyone else big big hugs too..

Talk soon lovely chums 

Mikeygirl xxxx


----------



## pancake (Apr 22, 2003)

Hi Girls

Saskia- Keeping my fingers crossed for you for tomorrow, best of luck.

Well HH rang this morning and said that of the 6 embies that were left, one had died, 4 were at grade 1 and was a 2 cell. They were hoping that they were going to be strong little fighters and that they might make it to blastocyst stage so we have to wait for the phone call tomorrow morning and ET will either be then or Sat. I am really hoping that the 5 that are left will fight and hang on in there, so that we can have 2 blastocysts and 2/3 to freeze. Bighting my fingers to hell at the moment.

Will give you an update tomorrow.

Have a good evening all.

Heidi


----------



## jmottie (Sep 26, 2006)

Hi Ladies

I am new to this board and to IVF all together to be honest.

This is my story - trying for a baby for 3 years with no luck go for investigations with the NHS all OK with hubby but i had PCO and was not ov regularly so was put on clomid for 6 months still not getting pregnant.Was getting quite impatient so we booked an appointment at holly house and after carrying out their own investigation they found that hubby had antisperm antibodies and we was told the only option now was ICSI, we was obviously shocked but after a while got over that and just wanted to start treatment. Now we have just started treatment i was put on provera because my period didn't look like it was going to start and started the injection same day. Period was supposed to come a couple of days after stopping the pills but that was yesterday still no period and no pains or symptom either, is this normal or should i call the clinic.

I feel like a complete novice and this is really like going into the complete unknown, i think i read every piece of info on IVF but i have no one to talk to that actually is going through it. My friends and family have been great but they really don't know what this feels like.

Any advice would be great and thanks 

Jodie
xxx


----------



## Mellymel (Aug 9, 2006)

Hello All,

Apologies, I have been pretty [email protected] lately in terms of posting! Haven't had the opportunity to post at work and then the evenings just seem to fly by...mainly due to me having to spend time studying....have horrid exams in November!

Anyway, I am really looking forward to tomorrow as we have our follow up...never looked forward to seeing a Dr before in my life..normally have heart palpitaions just picking up the phone to the GP! But, having read todays posts, hope that I don't have Daniel! I had him for 2 out of 3 of my scans, my EC and ET so it would be nice to see Michael or William (have never seen W!) Will also be getting all my tests results back so hoping nothing bad!

Saskia - keeping everything crossed for you tomorrow...

Pancake - stop biting your nails!!! Hope you get the phonecall that you want tomorrow morning. I remember waiting for mine and I picked it up on the first ring to hear Andy say that although it was borderline he suggested we went for Blastocyst...I was elated and couldn't stop smiling all day!

Jodie - welcome...I have no advice to give you I am afraid but if you feel you want to phone the clinic then go for it as they are all so helpful at HH.

Mikeygirl - Happy belated Birthday...hope Mike spoilt you...

Panda - what a great DH, am very jealous! The only suprise I get from my DH is that I come home to a house smelling of gas! He was doing some tidying up, must have caught the hob switch and left the gas escaping for the whole day while he swanned up to Nottingham for the night - I didn't get back from work until 6.30 but fortunately it wasn't dark enough to need to turn on a light! I reckon more like that he was trying to cash in on the widowers pension (only told him about it this week!) and insurance payout he gets if I kick the bucket! So, I spent the evening wandering around in the dark with only the light on my phone and street lights to guide me round the house - didn't fancy blowing myself up by turning on a lightswitch! Well the smell of gas has gone now and I have chastised DH for being so irresponsible - like I have done the numerous times he has left the iron on, on full heat, or left windows/doors open when he has gone out!







Phew, rant over!!! Sorry girls!!!

Unfortunately I am not going to be able to make the get together on Sat which I am most upset about. I am not too upset though that I will be in Spain for a long weekend as it will be nice to chill out for a few days and get some romance back in to our relationship...although sods law is that AF will be arriving with a vengeance tomorrow!!! Have a fab time.

Hello to Becki, Lins, Collymags, VictoriaN, Jayb, Dannysgirl, West Side Story and MackLM and anyone I have missed...

Have a nice weekend all...


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi 

Sorry no time for personals have tried to read through all the messages every one has soooo much to say.

Just a very quick message to Jodie welcome we will all be here for you and good luck.

Stephjoy all the best for ET today fingers tightly crossed your little ones stay.

Hi to everyone else welcome back melly mel.

Lots of work to do and only 3 days left at work.
Have a good old chat on Saturday for those who are going.

Lots of Love Jaybxx


----------



## saskia b (Aug 3, 2006)

Hi, just a quickie from me!


Did a Clear Blue test this am (the one with words) and it says I am pregnant!!! Just can't bl**dy believe it but obviously I am ecstatic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Still a slight nagging twinge in lower abdomen though... 

Hope you all have a fab time at the meet this weekend, sorry I can't come but will be enviously thinking of you all while looking after my folks!

Welcome Jodie!

Chat again soon,

Saskia xx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Congratulations Saskia on your  !!!!  You will experience all sorts of twinges now as there is lots and lots happening down there and the cyclogest caused lots of twinges and shooting pains for me, so they could be contributing towards it.  REALLY PLEASE FOR YOU xxxxx

Jayb - see you Sat hun

Mellymel - shame you can't make Sat but obviously you will be in a much better place!  Have a lovely weekend x

jmottie - Hi, welcome to the thread.  I can't help with your question I'm afraid but just wanted to say welcome and that everyone at HH are fab.  I know how you feel about diving into the complete unknown - but you will soon know everything you can about IVF and ICSI - we had ICSI with PESE/TESA (surgical sperm retrieval) and it worked first time!  We are so blessed.

Pancake - excellent news re your embies!  I really hope they get to Blasto for you.  HH has such a good reputation with Blasto.  Don't want to put a dampener on your excitement though but did HH tell you that you may lose some embies at Blasto stage?  I had 9 that went to blasto and ended up with 3, 2 of which are growing like mad inside and one on ice.  That's why they don't do Blasto unless they have at least 5 embies because some will not make it.  Sorry if I've pee'd you off now but wanted you to know to save disappointment later on xxx

Well - the age of chivalry is well and truly dead!  I was waiting for the train this morning - always stand where the doors open so I can just hop on.  Train pulls in and some middle age bloke tries to push me out the way to get on before me, muttering under his breath.  I was feeling really brave and said "What's the matter with you?" and he muttered something else to himself.  So I turned round to face him full one and said "Pardon" and he said "Nothing" like a stroppy teenager.  So I said "I am four months pregnant and you are trying to push me out of the way to get a seat first.  You are scum." and I walked off and got a seat in first class!  Everyone else looked up from their papers watched what was unfolding and then looked back down again.  grrrrhhhhhh it makes my blood boil!  My children will be brought up with manners.  The only people who give up seats for pregnant women are women!  I am calm, I am calm, I am calm.....


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Congratulation Saskia it seems like ages since we had a BFP on here.  All the best for a happy and healthy 8 months xxx

Jodie - Wellcome to the HH thread.  Sorry I can't help you with your question but I would call HH and ask one of the nurses.  They're all so lovely I'm sure they'll be happy to help.

Hi to everyone else  
Love
Dannysgirl xxxx


----------



## Becki (Aug 1, 2006)

just being cheeky again!!!

ANyone intrested!!
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=69173.0

Let me no if you are!!

Love becki

P.s 
Hello to everyone!


----------



## Pancha (Sep 28, 2006)

Hi Every one.  I am pancha and 34 years and my Hubby is 42.  We have been trying for a baby for the last 3 years without any luck.  I or my hubby has no problems and is unexplained.  I had a my first IVF in last year December with another clinic.  We were not lucky and i had my frosties transfered last April and once agagin no luck.  I started frest with HH this September.  I am on my 10 day of Gonal F and have a scan tomorrow.  Dr said i have got 8 folicles and i hope they would have grown nicely and he will see more tomorrow.  Last time the scan showed only 7 but at the EC they got 11!!!!

I am so nurves about every thing and hope and pray this time we will be lucky.  I used to read the HH discussion forum before but now its all funny messages.  

All the very best to the girl who got the possitive results.  I can imagine how happy you are. 

Pancha


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi Pancha - Welcome to the thread.  Best of luck with the scan tomorrow.  Everyone at HH is lovely and you will be made to feel very welcome there (and here of course   ).

We are having a FF meet on Sat in the Toby Pub next door to HH at 1pm for a chat - feel free to come along.  

And you Jmottie - feel free to come along.  

Don't worry I haven't met any of the girls on here before in person either - so I will be a bit nervous too!


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi All

Just heard from Stephjoy.  She has 1 x 5 cell and 1 x 7 cell embies on board.  Good luck for the 2ww !

Panda - Isn't commuting fun.  I had a bloke walk into me at my local station this morning and when I said excuse me he said "Should have moved out the way then" bloody cheek he walked into the back of me !  I know men think we have eyes in the back of our heads but how was I supposed to see him coming to move out of his way 

dannysgirl xxxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Dannysgirl -     Its su frustrating isn't it - you should have lamped him one


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Tempting    I did call him a REALLY rude word though !!


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Dannysgirl - that's outrageous - I bet I know exactly what word it was too!!  Good for you.


----------



## Pancha (Sep 28, 2006)

Thank you Panda for the invitation.

Unfortunately i live quite a way from HH.  I don't think i will be able to come for this.  Thank you so much for your kind words.  Yes every one at HH is really nice.  Its very nice to read what the other girls have to say.  
Last time when i did my 1st IVF i use to write to two girls from HH Sibers and Missy who did the IVF who was par with me.  I know they did not get lucky either.  have you heard from any of these girls on this forum.


----------



## pancake (Apr 22, 2003)

Hi

Congratulations Saskia that's excellent news.

Well I ended up having ET today with 2 grade 1 8 cells embies. Also collected my Heparin injections so will still feel like a pin cushion for the next few weeks (and hopefully longer). My other 3 embies: they are going to see if they make it to Blastocyst and if they do freeze them, so hoping that they make it.

Looking forward to meeting most of you on Sat.

Heidi
xx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi Pancake - excellent news.  Make sure you take it easy and sending you     for the 2ww and some extra    for your embies to make it through Blasto.

See you Sat xx


----------



## saskia b (Aug 3, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

Thanks for all lovely messages you are all such good ff's!

Welcome Pancha!! You will find all the support you need here it really is overwhelming! Good luck chick.

Panda and Dannysgirl- woooo! You two are the like the train ! Thanks for your messages and panda its good to hear other stories which are making me feel a bit more normal!
Dannysgirl please send stephjoy all my positive thoughts for her 2ww     

Heidi- Wishing you a very restful 2ww, put your feet up and look after yourself! I have my fingers crossed for you     

Saskia xx


----------



## rosep (Sep 12, 2006)

Hello Everyone 

My name is Paula I am halfway through my first IVF treatment at HH. Sorry but I am addicted to finding out how all of you are getting on.

I have been following Saskia as she is only a couple of weeks in front of me.
What wonderful news!!! it's funny I feel like I know all of you so well. 

Feeling so nervous about my EC on Monday!! I know you will all understand.

Luck to you all 
Paula
xxxxx


----------



## Repton (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi can i join too?  I keep reading this thread but have not had the courage to post but you all seem so lovely and supportive of each other!
This is my first ICSI attempt, i have PCOS and husbands sperm has slight abnormalities.  I am 31 and so is my husband.
Had first gonal f injection yesterday and am very excited but nervous about all of this.  Feels like it is happening to someone else! 
Wishing everyone on here tons of luck


----------



## pancake (Apr 22, 2003)

Welcome Repton and rosep

Good luck and fingers crossed for the both of you   

Heidi
xx


----------



## Pancha (Sep 28, 2006)

Hi pancake,

Oh god its 2WW now. All the very best to you.
If you want mind why did they transfer your embryos without going for blastocyst.  I am going for my 3rd scan tomorrow, hopefully this will be the one before EC.  I have been taking gonal F 10 days.

pancha


----------



## saskia b (Aug 3, 2006)

Wow this thread is on fire with new people! Welcome to you all, you will find it very supportive I am sure.

Rosep good luck with your IVF I hope your dreams come true. 

Repton you don't need to ask to join, EVERYONE is welcome we are a family of FF's!  

Saskia xx


----------



## collymags (Jan 3, 2006)

Evening all

within a space of 24hrs we seem to have multiplied big time. big welcome to the new girls, the friendliness of hh definetly seems to spill out onto this thread, please feel free to quiz us about stuff, one of us is bound to know the answer if not more of us.

Saskia, how fanbloodytastic for you both, well done, and good luck with the rest of the pregnancy. 

no time for personals as my eyes are drooping its definetly bed time for me.  went to see a consultant about the carpal tunnel symptoms, have to have a decompression done which luckily can be done under local so without any undue effects on the babe, otherwise if left will get worse, and already i'm waking early to numb hands so no choice but to go ahead, need to make sure i'm not gammy handed during or after the birth.  right gonna keep the chat for saturday, looking forward to it should be fun  take care all xx zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Saskia - Congratulations on your BFP wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy lets hope you have started a rollercoaster of BFP's.

Dannysgirl and Panda - You go girls sort those rude people out .

Pancha - All the best for stimming and welcome.

Stephjoy thinking of you honey all the best for the 2ww. Fingers tightly crossed.

Paula Welcome to you. Hope EC goes well and you get lots of eggs.

Repton All the best to you with stimming and a big welcome to you too.

Pancake - All the best for the 2ww.

Wow girls I can not believe how much you have been chatting I will tell DP I won't be home until evening on Saturday . Very confusing now with Pancake, Pancha and Panda.
Hi to everyone else this is a very quick message and you guessed it I am at work.
Will chat loads tomorrow. So looking forward to seeing you guys and saying hi again to the ones I have already met you know who you are.

Have a good day 
Loads of love
Jaybxx


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

Hi girls. Am definitely hoping to meet you all again tomorrow.  Assume it is till 1pm at the Bald Faced Stag (pub next door to hospital).  I haven't yet told Steve he needs to babysit (typical me!) but he will be fine with it I'm sure.  Phoebe has got her first immunisations today and I feel like I'm being a real Judas to her.  She keeps smiling and laughing at me and I feel so wicked knowing what's coming. I know she must have them but even so I'd rather poke hot needles in my eyes.  Better go - someone is crying!!  

See you all tomorrow.  PS.  If I'm not here by 1.15 assume I can't make it and have a lovely time.  xx

Caroline.  xx


----------



## VictoriaN (Aug 9, 2006)

Hi ladies
Don't things move on quickly, and I've only been gone a couple of days!

Welcome to all you newcomers, everyone here is so friendly and supportive.

Saskia - absolutely thrilled for you and your bfp, congrats hon. Have no idea how to do those little bubbly things but sending you a huge hug anyway.

Pancake - really pleased to hear you've got such good little ones on board - hope you're now taking it easy and having a really restful weekend.

Dannysgirl and Panda - you're stories really mad me laugh - glad to hear you're standing up to these miserable people - you go girls!!

Big hello to JayB, Mellymel, Mikeygirl, Becki and anyone else I've missed. Hope you all have a great time tomorrow, sorry I can't be there, but will hopefully try for next time. Look forward to hearing all about it. 

Oh and Stephjoy - hope you've got your feet up too missus and taking it easy. Fingers crossed for the next two weeks.

Lots of love
Vix xxxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Afternoon everyone

Just a very quick one as extremely busy   

Welcome to the new ladies - some of us are meeting tomorrow at the pub next door to HH at 1pm - feel free to come along - its the first time that some of us are meeting but others have met before, so don't feel like you are intruding.

I shall see the rest of you tomorrow between 1pm and 130pm (depending on what time I get out of the hairdressers), I'll text Dannysgirl when Im on my way to find out where you are all sitting.

Take care

A xxxx


----------



## Repton (Sep 12, 2006)

Panda, have been following your journey and want to wish you congratulations on positive outcome!
thanks for the invite and i am definatley going to try and come, will it be obvious who the Holly House girls are!?!?

Am going for my first acupuncture session tonight, i thought it might be too late to start but the acupuncturist thought that there would still be benefits.  Has anyone else started acu this late in?  I am on third day of stimming.

Hopefully get to meet alot of the group tomorrow X


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Repton (is that where you live by the way?)  I don't know how I am gonna recognise them - I am just gonna head for a gaggle of girls talking about wombs, willies, ovaries and (.)(.)!!!!

Hopefully see you tomorrow....


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Well I'll give you a hint on what I look like !!

5'3", dark sholder length hair,  "Fat" (no nice way of putting it) with black rimmed glasses !!  Stephjoy will be with me she's tall slim and blonde (Kinda the opposite of me)  

I'll be wearing jeans and an orange shirt (Sounds nasty but I like it )  

see ya tomorrow
dannysgirl xxxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Dannysgirl    I shall look out for you then....

Gawd knows what I am gonna wear I seem to lumber from one clothes crisis to another at the moment - need to build up the wardrobe a bit more.


----------



## saskia b (Aug 3, 2006)

Aw I am so jealous! Have a lovely time today at the meet everyone, just wish I could come!

Saskia xx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Saskia sorry you can not make it hopefully you will be able to make the next one with little bump. have a good weekend.

See the others very soon 
Love Jaybxx


----------



## Repton (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi guys, sorry will not be able to make the meet today.  Can't get out of work!
Would love to have met you all but will definatley be at the next one.
Have a lovely time, Repton X


----------



## Becki (Aug 1, 2006)

This is funny!

Apparently this is what i would look like thin! AMAZING!!!


----------



## Becki (Aug 1, 2006)

hello ladies hope you had a wonderfull time today! 
Sorry didnt nake it! 

Check out this website!! www.meez.com 
you can make mini me's!!! its amazing! 
Becki


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi

Well it was lovely to meet you all yesterday.

Panda and collymags great to see you and your bumps, hopefully we can meet up before christmas. Panda Hope you were able to sleep when you got home.

Pancake great to meet you I hope all is positive a week on Monday. I will see if Mikeygirl can text me as I will be away.

Stephjoy it was lovely to meet you. I have everything crossed for you too again I will see if Mikeygirl can text me.

Dannysgirl Always a pleasure to see you. All the best with the HSG and for starting treatment in november.

Daycj A big thank you for bringing pictures of phoebe as we thought she is beautiful. Hope Steve was ok when you got home and you got home in time for Tesco's .

Mikeygirl - great to see you again enjoyed our chat in the car. Just wan't to wish you all the best for your trip to spain, I hope you can come to a decision that you feel comfortable with for the both of you. Definitely feel that we should meet up before christmas.

Becki - Really sorry you could not make I hope it is nothing serious. Like the mini mee.

Repton - sorry you could not make the meet but hopefully we will have one before christmas and we can meet then.

Well better go going to pop into chelmsford with DP's sister for last minute holiday bits.
Love to all enjoy the rest of your weekend.

Jaybxx


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Morning Gals  

Well have got myself together and have made it to the gym today...not quite made it to the machines or a sweat yet but it is a sunday after all  

It was FAB to see everyone yesterday - it always gives me a real boost when we have met up..

Jayb- of course I will text you. The group I was talking about for early menopause women is the Daisy Foundation. You can google the web address as haven't got it on me just now.. Hope your last 2 days at work speed by and then its   all the way!!!

Panda and Collymaggs - love yer bumps and great to see you both looking so well   Hope your hands get sorted asap Colly.

Steph and Heidi - will be thinking of you lots and sending sticky vibes and     for the 9th. Hope your interviews go well Heidi this week. Lots of relaxing for you both too!!! 

Dannysgirl - Strictly was not on last night!! I was all settled to watch it n 'all!!! Hope you enjoyed the pictures last night...don't worry, only 2 more days till the quiz nite    

Daycj- was lovely to see you and piccies of Pheobe who is gorgeous!! Hope she and Steve were okay when you got back...is always great to see you hear when you get some precious spare time!

Tracey and Becki - sorry you couldn't make it yesterday..hope all is okay with you both and hopefully you will make it next time..

This is the first time I have posted since Leedsso wanted to say a huge welcome to all the new gals that have joined us in the last few days; 

Pancha - have you got a date for EC yet? Wasn't it your last scan on Friday - hope all is well?

RoseP - Best of luck for your EC tommorrow - hope you get some lovely eggs! 

Repton - hope you are getting on okay with your stimms...I find it helps to sing very loudly whilst doing the jabs!! Sorry you couldn't make it yesterday but hope to meet you soon!

SaskiaB - hope you are okay hun   

Vix and MellyMell - hope you are both having a good weekend too..

WestSideStory and MackLM- hope you are both okay and having some you-time...just wanted you to know I'm thinking of you both and we are here for you whenever you feel like chatting.

Well, I hope I have remembered everyone!!! Hi to anyone I have forgotten tho!!

I breathed a sigh of relief as have just googled hysteroscopy and found it isn't done with laparoscopy but in the same way as our usual scans albeit with GA..so like Dannygirl just waiting for next cycle then can book it in at HH..another 'operation' of sorts but hey ho will give peice of mind if we do have tx in Spain in January..

Oh well, can't put it off any longer...the treadmill is calling   

Have a great day everyone and talk soon

Mikeygirl xxxx


----------



## pancake (Apr 22, 2003)

Hiya Girls

It was so lovely to meet you all yesterday and have a good chat, I really enjoyed it. Thanks to everyone for the good wishes for the 9th and thanks Mikeygirl for the good luck vibes for the interviews as well. Hope you gave the treadmill a good run.

Well must go and do the housework now, no rest for the wicked.

Heidi
xx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Afternoon girlies.

Well first of all, it was lovely to meet you all finally on Saturday, I really enjoyed it.  Pancake and Steph - one week to go, I will have everything crossed for you both next Monday.    

Me I went home, slept for a little while and then pottered about.  DH took me for a Chinese, halfway through which I promptly passed out (well not totally but everything went black and white and tunnel vision and I was sweating for England) which was highly embarrassing and we had to get our meal to take away. I actually think it was a combination of tirednesss, not eating enough during the day and the woman on the next table's perfume - it was sooo strong and old fashioned.  Had lots of fuss made of me by the owner which made things even worse as everyone was staring.  Luckily we were only 5 mins from home so I managed to get in and sleep from 9pm until midnight and then midnight until 4 and then tossed and turned until 630am when I got up.  Felt much better on Sunday though.

Have been for me ante natal check up this morning, blood pressure is spot on, everything is fine and I heard the heartbeats for the first time which is AMAZING!

Anyway now in work and should really be getting on with stuff.

P xxxx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi panda

Sorry to hear of your chinese experience, pleased you are feeling better now. It was a long while before we ate on Saturday. Don't work too hard.

Take Care 
Jaybxx


----------



## Pancha (Sep 28, 2006)

Hi Every one.

I went for my scan on froday and Dr wanted me to come for a scan today too.  I had my scan and every thing is ready for Wednesday.  I have to take the injection to trigger eggs tonight at 9 pm.  I am waiting my hubby to come back home to do this for me.  I feel some what happy today.  I wonder why?? it could be now i know whats exactly happening.  I do really pray and hope to go for a blastocyst.  According to Dr he can see 8 follicles but last time they said 7 and i got 11.  Hope same this time.

I am very happy with HH they are very clear with what they are doing.  I am on prednisilone as my killer cells are on the high side.  Don't know whether this was the reason i did not get pregy all this time.  

Its lovely to read all your posts and been able to share my thoughts.

Pancha


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi Pancha - hope your trigger went well last night and you have lots of great eggs to collect tommorrow..Glad you are feeling happy and positive about it all as I think if you can be it really helps.

Panda - you poor thing, you are really going through it..I knew you should have joined us in having a Carvery Doorstep and roast potatoes..I was so stuffed I couldn't eat any dinner! Glad all went well with your scan and yer little ones are all doing great! 

JayB-Last day today, yippeeeee!!! 

Dannysgirl - quiz night tonight - yippeeeee!!!

Lins - if you are reading..hi hun  

Hope everyone has a good day today!

Love Mikeygirl x


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi All

Pancha - Good luck for EC tomorrow  

Panda - Hope you're feeling better.  I'm allergic to perfume and it's nasty when you have to sit near someone that's bathed in it !

Mikeygirl - yes quiz night tonight !  If I didn't know you better I'd say you were taking the p*ss !! I'm so excited I can't wait  

Jayb - hope your accupuncture was nice and relaxing !

It was great to meet up again on Saturday.  I only had an hour at home then I was off out again !  Danny wasn't bothered though he sat glued to his PS2 !  film was ok but not as funny as I'd hoped and TGI's was packed and I was still full from the carvery sandwich !  Had a pajama day on sunday which was lovely especially as it rained all day!

Anyway better get on
Love
dannysgirl xxxxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Just a quick one whilst I remember!

Amanda - the website for apartments in Barcelona is www.lovingbarcelona.com  Really nice apartments and lots of them all over Barca, its run by an English guy called Jonny who was very helpful and all the apartments are full equipped with washing machine, iron, ironing board, washing up bits and bobs and tea, coffee, bread etc etc...  Oh and cheap too!


----------



## Repton (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi Guys, hope all is well

Mikeygirl, thanks for the singing advice for stimming.  I have taken to putting on a Bette Midler cd and singing very loudly!  I can feel an ASBO from my neighbours coming on shortly!

Pancha, good luck with egg collection for tomorrow, will look forward to hearing how you get on, not sure how u do those yellow faces but sending you good vibes!

Panda, congrats on your ante natal results.

Well, i had my first scan since i started stimming (7th day today) and i have 7 follicles on one ovary and approx 10 on the other.  Daniel seemed to think this was normal and i have to take 225 of gonal F until next scan on Friday.  I have pcos so am concerned about ohss but am sure he knows what he is doing!
Stupid question but does 17 follicles mean that there are 17 eggs?
My egg collection is probably next wed or thurs, how much time off work would u recommend off after egg? collection.

Thanks, hope everyone else is well, Repton X


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi Panda - thanks a lot for the website - have had a look and it looks the best one I have seen so far..saved it to my faves for nearer the time...we will more than likely have to book very last minute as we won't be given much notice of ET I shouldn't think  

Hi Repton - 17 follicles already - wow that is great!! Just make sure you keep drinking LOTS of fluid tho hun...at least 2-3 litres as you are clearly going to have a sizeable number!!! Sometimes follicles don't have eggs in but not often and sometimes they can have 2 so you won't know your final number till after EC..In terms of time off, you will find that everyone is different in how they approach this..some women go back to work (out of choice as they need the distraction or necessity) a few days after ET and others take the full 2 weeks from EC off. Another factor is the type of work you do..if there is a lot of lifting e.g. care work then you may want to consider having time off..I personally have always taken the full time off after EC...it made me take things easy which was difficult to do in my social work job and after the treatment it was nice just to spoil myself and relax for a while...as you can see from my signature tho this was no garuantee but I at least feel I have no regrets that I should have relaxed more.. From what I have been told..after ET the embies just float around in the fibres of your womb for about 4 days so I would def try and take it very easy for that time...after that no heavy lifting or straining your tummy etc...common sense really!! You need to do what you feel most comfortable with, whether that's taking some time off and then going back to work or staying off the full time then you will be less stressed and that is a good thing!! Best of luck for your next scan and do keep drinking LOTS...I've had mild OHSS and it was the most agonsing pain of my life and so I wouldn't want anyone else to have to bear it! So has Panda and she ended up in hospital...okay lecture over 

Dannysgirl - who me?     

Love to all

Mikeygirl x


----------



## West Side Story (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi Girls

Sound like you all had great fun on Saturday - especially seeing what everyone looked like!  Sorry I couldn't make it, just too soon after our last failure.

Well, I seem to have started a stampede of new girls!  Good luck to all the new girls who have posted (sorry, I'm rubbish at remembering names).  Good luck to Repton with her 17 follicles - wow!  I've only ever managed 8 - so that sounds like a fab number to me!

I wanted to say an especially big thank you to Mikeygirl who has taken so much time and trouble to give me her advice - thanks!  I have changed my follow up for mid-November now, but they didn't know who would be doing the follow-ups that week.  If we get Daniel again we are going to be very firm.  Well, to be honest whoever we get we are going to be very firm.  I'm also going to chat with my accupuncture guy this week as he is very knowledgeable, and see what he thinks.  I am keen to at least have a consultation with another clinic, just too see if their advice differs.  But hubby isn't too keen as he wants to stay with HH.  Lets see what the follow-up brings first.  I don't want to rush into more treatment, but take our time.  You obviously have a lot of faith in them Mickeygirl, which gives me hope.

I've been doing lots of surfing on this site this week, and it seems like some ladies have a mixture of drugs on their cycle, (e.g. start off with gonal F then add in Merionel) and I thought that maybe the addition of a stimms drug with LH in it (have only used gonal F before) might help my lining.  Has anyone had this sort of protocol at HH before?  

Things are a bit better in my head this week - but not much.  I heard a couple who were also having major probs in our family got lucky on their second time.  I was very happy for them but also terribly jealous.  I was never a jealous person before this, and I hate feeling like this.  Hey ho back to the chocolate to cheer me up!

Hope everyone is doing well, good luck to everyone and thanks for listening to my mad ramblings!

xxx


----------



## collymags (Jan 3, 2006)

Morning All

well how nice was it meeting up, i really enjoyed putting faces to names. there's something very comforting being with folk you have been through the same ups and downs.  

Pancake and Stephjoy, hope you are both ok, the 2ww was always the worst for me, particularly getting nearer to test date, so hope you are managing to keep calm lots of     and    going your way.

Pancha, good luck today lass hope it goes ok.

Repton, 17 is a fantastic number, well done you, but i bet ye feel a bit sore

Daycj, because i was late just realised i missed photo's of your phoebe!! next time eh!

nothing new this end except feel like i've been going out heaps, suddenly everyone wants to see the bump(don't mind me!) out with girls from work tonight, saved vouchers from the essex chronicle so going for nice (cheap)meal at the new street brasserie. friday night i'm down in upminster for a 40th do, 25 girlies should be a hoot. saturday quiz thingy in high easter, and sunday around friends for dinner.  the plus side is no cooking on all of these nights.  looks like the 1st November for my hand op. then off being a lady of leisure for 2ww.  

anyhow must get ready gotta go to a study day in the lovely Pontlands Park country hotel(tough life)  to the rest of you lovely ladies a warm hello to you all


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi to all the girlies.

Very quick message from me:

Pancha all the best today, transfer and for your 2ww.

Repton 17 you are doing well as Mikeygirl says drink lots. All the best for EC.

Well what a day I had yesterday started 11 oclock monday took Benn down to his kennel and was speaking to our neighbour as they move while we are away benn jumped up at the fence as he could hear the neighbours dog and has he came down he knocked the top of the bird bath and it landed on my big toe. Ouch is what I said. Very painful started to swell and could not weight bear on it. So yesterday morning I was at Casualty luckily it is just very badly bruised and not broken. Thank goodness.
Well had better go last day at work for a while so got to get on. Stephjoy and Pancake I really hope Monday brings you your BFP Mikeygirl is going to text me.
Hi to you all and speak again on the 13th first injection day  .

Lots of Love Jaybxx


----------



## pancake (Apr 22, 2003)

Hi Girls

Sorry I haven't posted for a few days, I was quite unwell yesterday. Was feeling sick most of the day and late afternoon/evening had the most awfull cramps in my right kidney. Had to take some paracetomol, although I didn't want to, and it did ease but it was only when I ate something that it finally went, and I was feeling so sick that I didn't want to eat anything, but felt I had to. Have been really tired in the evening as well. Maybe it's a good sign, but today my cervix was really low, like when AF comes, so as starting to fear that it's going to be another BFN, so am feeling pretty ****ty right now. Not sure what I will do if it doesn't work this time as we had to borrow money for this lot of treatment and it is going to take us ages to pay that back.

Sorry to be such a grouch today.

Heidi
xx


----------



## saskia b (Aug 3, 2006)

Hello everyone,

Well things for me are much the same, dazed and confused, still not sinking in yet and I'm still testing every few days  the paranoia continues with me thinking I have been tricked!!! Yes I am a weirdo. Have got my 7 week scan booked for 19th October at HH, which will hopefully make me feel a bit more settled. Is this the one that costs £120 ish to those of you that have had it? Did you get a picture to keep? (Obviously it would be a blob but even so...)

Sounds like you all had a great time on saturday can't wait to hear when the next one will be, I will make sure I can come along. It must be really nice to be sending messages to people, knowing who they are and what they look like.

Well I had a good week with my parents staying with us, my Dad has refitted my downstairs loo and I have never been so excited about a BOG! They stayed with us for about 10 days  which I think is a real achievement! DH has the patience of an ABSOLUTE SAINT to put up with the in-laws for so long bless him, and we both know it can't happen again. I actually enjoyed it especially as we had good news mid week so that helped everyone's mood, but even so NEVER AGAIN, even though I love them both dearly.

How are all you ladies doing?

Collymags- Hey you have a better social life this week than my year in total! Enjoy yourself while you don't need a baby sitter eh? Glad you have a date for your op, only a month to wait which sounds good, where are you having it done?

West Side Story- Hi I hope things start looking up for you soon, don't beat yourself up about feeling jealous, its only natural and doesn't make you a bad person. We all go through it and I am sure most of us here have been jealous of friends and family at times and yet there is no malice intended towards them, sending you a little 

Mikeygirl- Hello how are you? Sounds like you are gradually making plans for Spain, it must be very difficult to plan from here...good luck! 

Repton- Wow 17 follicles!! Sounds absolutely great to me, was gonna send you a follie dance but don't think you need one! Oh what the hell have one anyway...
[fly]        [/fly]
Wishing you lots of luck for the next few weeks! 

Dannysgirl- How are you? Have you got a date for HSG yet? Hey are you into the FF quiz night or something else? 

Panda-It must be absolutely great to have had your scan and heard the heartbeats, glad all is well with you and your bumps 

Pancha- Wishing you all the best for EC today, have everything crossed for you 

Jayb-Sorry to hear about your toe, hope it gets better quickly. Have a fantastic holiday in Egypt you lucky thing! Here's hoping you come back nicely refreshed after all that sunshine....which part are you going to? 

Heidi and Stephjoy- Are you both testing on the 9th? Wishing you both the best of luck    Heidi stay positive for now (I know its easy for me to say) have got everything crossed for you and never apologise for being a grouch you are allowed now more than ever!
[fly]      [/fly]

Rosep- How are you and how did EC go? Let us know how things are when you get the chance...  

Becki- Are you on your jollies now chick, can't remember when it is but 

VictoriaN- thanks for your kind thoughts, how are things going with you?

Sending a big hello to Mellymel, Lins, Daycj, Macklm and Tracey, hope all is good with you! 

Well this list is exhaustive now...but what a great group of people. Off to buy myself a book today about pregnancy as I have so many questions etc and if you search the net it just makes me super paranoid (like I need that!)

Take care all, bye for now

Saskia xx


----------



## rosep (Sep 12, 2006)

Hiya

Thanks to all of you for your good wishes!!  Sorry I didn't make Saturday for the meet up I had already booked my appointment for acupuncture.

Found it very relaxing thanks for the recommendation!! 

I had 12 Follicles collected!! 8 fertilised so we are just waiting. Hoping we can then proceed to Blastocyst
But anything can happen a bit anxious with the waiting.

Tried my first pessaries today, oh dear now I know what all the fuss is about!!! oh well it has to be done.

Thanks again
Paula
xxxx


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi lovely chums,

Thought I would pop in to say hi as we are off to Edinburgh this afternoon till Friday. I will be good I hope cos whilst Mikey is working tommorrow, I am getting the train to Glasgow to have lunch with another FF'er! I have never met her before but after as many failed tx as us they went to IM Barcelona (where we have our appt) for donor eggs and she has got pg on first go! Be good to hear about her experience there..

Rosep - keeping everything crossed for your embies and hoping they develop to blastocyst and beyond. Glad you enjoyed acupuncture - I am a big fan too. Glad you have had the opportunity to experience the joys of Cyclogest    You will get used to them honest...DayCJ/Caroline told us at lunch last Saturday she did them whilst in the bath which I still can't get my head around   !!!

JayB - Oh hun - your poor foot!!! Make sure M does all the lugging around of your luggage etc..hope it doesn't spoil your holiday and of course I will text you...xx

Saskia - great to hear you survived the parents..I absolutley know that I would be struggling after 10 mins never mind 10 days   Fab news about your scan on 17th..you will get a picture and yes all you can see is a blob but it's your baby blob and the most precious thing ever because of that  

Pancake - heidi you are so not a grouch..after all you have been through and the uncertainty you are now faced with you are entitled to feel low   I am so hoping that your aches are implantation hun..I know there is not much I can say right now but I'm holding you close in my thoughts..take good care of yourself xx

WSS- hi hun, lovely to have you back..and glad to hear you are feeling a bit stronger on the road to recovery..I can't really give you any definitive stuff on the mixing of stimms drugs but I do know that my friend did do the gonalF/Merional mix and I think she has done one with Fostimon (sp?) too...she goes to HH but doesn't come on FF but I could ask her about it.. I think it's worth asking about it at your follow up..you can't be too well informed WSS, even though William does smile when I keep saying, "what about X?" or "do you think this could make a difference?" usually followed by a "I was just going to mention that Amanda"!!! Regarding your 'jealousy', as Saskia said we have all felt this at different points...I cried for days after I found out my SIL was pg again with my nephew, I just could not be around her and when I did see her I burst into tears again...the same thing happened with one of my best girlfriends who I completely ignored all day for fear of bursting into tears at our mutual friends wedding. With both of them, it was fine once I had talked to them and explained that I actually felt happy for them but so so desperately sad for myself and for me and Mike. My girlfriend was fab and said that she would not exclude me from anything with her pg etc but that if I felt at any time I couldn't hear her talking about it or whatever, I had to tell her and she would not take it personally..This really worked for us and our friendship has become a lot stronger for it. So, in my book, after all you have been through, it would be not quite normal not to feel anything on hearing such news..but try and acknowledge it as a valid feeling of sadness, disappointment for yourself of which you fully entitled, rather than as something terrible towards the other person...and if that fails, as you say, go and eat choccie!! I can't remember when your follow up is but let us know...in the meantime take good care of yourself xx

Dannysgirl - how was the quiz?  

Collymaggs - you dirty-stopper-outer you!! You enjoy it all..won't neccesarily need to change though, just strap baby to your back and off you go   Glad you have an appt date for your hand and that it's not too far away..maybe we could meet up when you are a lady of leisure for some ladies wot lunch-type fun!

Lins - hi hun, not sure if you are reading or not but wanted to say hi xx

Hi to everyone else I've missed..hope you are all having a good day...not sure if I'll be able to log on again till Friday when in Mike's Edinburgh office so take care all and chat soon..

Love Mikeygirl x


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Afternoon ladies

Can't stop too long coz I'm supposed to be working !

mikeygirl - Quiz was ok.  we came 3rd out of 16 so Dan was happy !  Have a nice time on bonny Scotland.

WSS - I have always had mixed stimms and to be honest I'm not really sure why.  I've always been on a mix of Merional and Fostimon all be it a high dose because of me being a poor responder.  I have asked the question of would I respond better on Gonal F but HH seem to think not.  I did ask why they felt the need to give me LH and they did say that for most it was standard and it helps build the womb lining so it's definatly worth asking.

Anyway better get on with some work.  Hi to everyone else
Love
dannysgirl xxx


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

Hi girls. First chance I've had to get back on the machine and Phoebs is having a little snooze.  Better not let her sleep too long - she won't sleep tonight!!  It was great to meet up again on Saturday.  I really enjoyed seeing some old friends and it was nice to meet some new ones.  I got home in time for our Tesco delivery too so I think I'm allowed out again!!  Special thanks to Mikeysgirl for organising.  Will be thinking of you all but especially Steph and Heidi testing on Monday.  I'll check to see how you both you but got everything crossed for you.  xxx


----------



## Repton (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi Ladies, how are you all?

Mikeygirl, thanks for re-iterating the importance of water!  I never used to drink water until about 4 weeks ago and was absolutley addicted to diet coke so its all new to me but my coke cravings have gone and i am doing at least 2 litres of water so getting there!  Have fun in Edinburgh X

Collymags, i don't actually feel any different so not sure waht is going on down there!  I was expecting soreness and bloating from what i have read on here (i should'nt speak to soon, should I?)

Jayb, have a lovely holiday, which part are you going to?  we went to Cairo last year and it was beautiful, fantastic shops too!

Pancake, just wanted to send you some good vibes

Saskia, love that follie dance! thank you

Rosep, praying that you can go to blastocyst.  Look forward to reading your updates.

West Side Story, than you for all your good wishes, much appreciated X


----------



## rosep (Sep 12, 2006)

Hello

Not good news this morning!! 8 embies 4 @ 2 cell stage 1 @ 3 cell and 3 @ 4 cell stage. Embryologist has prepared us for a normal transfer and not Blastocyst. But we are going to see if the 3 cell catches up today.

Feeling very disappointed and down, I know I should be positive as we are lucky to have got this far.
But I just feel Blastocyst is the best chance.

Any advice or knowledge on this stage ?  

Off to Southend for a walk down the front with a bag of chips and some fresh doughnuts with my DH.

Love 
Paula
xxxxxx


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Morning ladies,
Well I was supposed to be meeting anoth FF-er in glasgow today but she is poorly and stuck in bed so have to rearrange when I'm next back in Edinburgh, sooo am sitting in an organic cafe with my book and a smoothie and have just grabbed a computer to come and log on and see how everyone is..

Paula - I hope the fresh air and chips in Southend have cleared your head a little this morning...I understand that feeling of disappointment hun (have been there way too many times  ) BUT the reality is that many many women get pregnant with embryo's that have not reached the blastocyst stage and many women don't when they have..Many clinics don't even have the expertise to offer it yet still have good pregnancy rates. Although statistically blasts are seen as having a better chance for BFP there are no garuantees in any aspect of this process, a difficult but true fact to get our heads around 'eh..
So fingers crossed that your embies keep on dividing today and you have a positive transfer tommorrow...Please don't give up hope as all is far from lost hun...sending you oodles of        to boost your reserves..

Hope everyone else is having a good day today..

Will log on again tommorrow lovely chums.

Mikeygirl x


----------



## pancake (Apr 22, 2003)

Hiya

Paula - after reading your message, I now really want a donut from that hut right on the front by the pier in Southend. Sorry can't stop thinking about food at the moment.

Feeling better today, don't know why I had the pain the other day, but it seems to have gone. I was hoping I wasn't going to get a kidney infection as that's the last thing I need on the 2ww. Still feeling really tired though, it hits me from 11am and lasts all day.

Steph - If your reading the messages, I hope your OK and resting.

Have to get back to work now, but HI to everyone else.

Heidi
xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2006)

Afternoon Ladies

Hope everyone is well, I have been reading all the news for the last few days at work but I couldn't remember my password!!  

Lots of newbies on the site, welcome to everyone and loads of       to you all.

Mikeygirl - how's Scotland?  Any sign of snow on the hills?

Panda - how are you doing and the babies?  When are they due?

Some people make me so cross I could scream, on Saturday a friend texted to say she wasn't feeling to bright, she had been out the night before and got slightly drunk - nothing wrong with that I hear you say, EXCEPT shes 5 months pregnant       - why text me and tell me that.  Then another 'friend' texted to say she was miscarrying (didn't know she was pregnant) and what were my symptoms when I had my miscarriage?  Like I feel like talking about that    

Paula - don't give up hope yet, my embies were transferred at three days and I got pregnant, you have to stay strong.    

Repton - DRINK,      it is so important.

To anyone I've missed not intentally, honest, but need to go and start thinking about Marks tea.

Will try to get online more frequently now, getting more settled at school so hopefully have more time.

Love and sticky, growy, dividy vibes to all

Lindsey
xxxxx


----------



## Pancha (Sep 28, 2006)

Tks all the best wishes for my EC.  I had my EC Yesterday.  Got 8 embies.  I was thinking more but it was not meant to be.  I am quite ok now.

The embryologist called me today and i have got 6 fertilised.  Now i have to wait for daily calls.  I am praying and wishing to go for blastocyst.

I feel a bit sick today after the EC.  But hopefully will be fine tomorrow.  

I will keep all the girls informed with whats happening.

Pancha


----------



## VictoriaN (Aug 9, 2006)

Hi there ladies 
Not been on for a few days but I've been here, reading about you all. 

Just a quickie to say that we've got our appointment tomorrow afternoon at 4pm at HH so if anyone's there at that time, I'll be the one with the long red hair, and DP is tall with dark spiky hair, would be great to say hi

Let you all know how I get on.

Lots of love to you all, keeping everything crossed for all those new little embies out there, and those on the 2ww

Vix xxxxxx


----------



## saskia b (Aug 3, 2006)

Evening all,

Well I have been a bit emotional today. DH and I have had a bit of a falling out, over who to tell and who not to tell. Basically his family can't be trusted and we told his brother in confidence and he has blabbed and then that person blabbed and so it goes on. Great, the enjoyment of telling people has been snatched away. What is wrong with these people?? Anyway my closest friend who lives in Manchester rang tonight and I told her because I have not been able to keep it in and then DH went a bit mad at me for telling her! Jeez. Also as some of you may know dh is a nutritionist and he has been tut tutting at me a bit and telling me what not to eat etc and it is winding ME UP!!! I love him so much but sometimes..............aagghhhhh!

Enough of me moaning! I am a whinger....and I should be happy as larry (I am really)

Lins- Great to hear from you, yes people are just odd aren't they? I work with a girl who got pregnant 1 week after coming off the pill (which she rubs in all the time) and she kept going out for *** breaks etc and I just found it really offensive especially as she knew my predicament. Some people have no shame (oh and thats not a dig at any of you if you do smoke  )

Pancha- Well I haven't been in your position but 8 doesn't seem bad at all. Have got everything crossed for you for the blastocysts but if not stay positive its very important to have a good attitude and be optimistic
            

VictoriaN- Good luck for your appointment tomorrow let us know how it goes 

Paula- Mmmm chips and donuts on the seafront now thats what I call therapy, wishing you lots of luck for your little embies

Hello to everyone else, catch you all again soon,

Saskia xx


----------



## Pancha (Sep 28, 2006)

Hi every one

I got a call from the clinic.  today is the 2nd day and  all may 6 embies are growing.  1 emby is 3 cell stage, 4 embies 4 cell stage and 1 emby in 5 cell stage.  I don't know why they want me in tomorrow.  

But they will call me if they think they want to keep it further.  I don't know whether i am sad or happy.  According to lots of reviews there is a best chance in blastocyst but a gain another school thinks mothers tummy is the best culture for a embrio. 

So Rosep i completely understand how you feel..  Lets pray and hope things will work this time for all of us.  

Can some one please let me know what to do and not during 2WW period.  

Will keep you inform tomorrow. 

PanchaXXXX


----------



## VictoriaN (Aug 9, 2006)

Hi Pancha

Thats great news, it shows that embies are all dividing well. 
The hospital will have you on standby in case they think they won't last until blasto, this is perfectly normal and nothing to worry about at all - we had our ET on day 3.
Regarding your 2ww, depending on your current job I would see how you go. I work in an office in Covent Garden so it wasn't a problem for me as there's no heavy lifting or strenuous work to do, but it really is up to you. I decided to take it easy and not do too much but at the end of the day the decision is yours. Some people take 2 weeks off from work, personally I would be worrying too much if I was at home every day and reading too much into every twinge and sypmtom I had so getting back to normal was good for me. 
But like I say up to you hon. 

Above all stay positive, rest and keep drinking that water. And please don't be tempted to test before your date, we did and we got a different result the day we were supposed to. 

Let us know how you get on.

Vix xxxx


----------



## mummywannab (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi girls,

I'm on my 2WW of my first IVF at Holly House.. and could really do with some support..

I had my E/T on Saturday and i can honestly say it was the worst experience of my life..

They was unable to get the catheter through my cervix and after proding and poking me for 15 mins they attempted it again with a stiffer catheter but still had no luck.. i was then told to go and empty my bladder as they was going to try a different procedure.. when i came back and got on the bed already very sore from the previous times of them trying to get in they informed me that they would need to make there own hole in the uterus wall by needle.. they said this wouldn't be no more painful than what i had done and it would be the only way to get my embryos in so i agreed... This was the most painful thing i have ever experienced i could feel every single bit of the needle and as i screamed the nurse held my body still.. the embryos were finally in my tummy and i was a sobing wreck.. Luke could barely stand.. i was kept in for about 4 hours while i recovered.

To make things worse the embryologist said that our embryos were dividing slow and were behind and she wasn't sure if they would catch up once in my tummy or if they would stop growing in a couple of days.. to be told that then to have that awful transfer has made me feel so devastated. Our precious embies were grade 1 with 4 cells.. when they should be 6-8 cells on day 3 which was when they were transfered.

i'm feeling very emotional at the moment.. can't seem to stop crying which i know isn't good for me or my embies but i just don't know what to do to make it better.. i felt so positive through this cycle and now feel like i'm hanging on by a shread of hope.

The clinic phoned monday morning with the news that i have no embies to freeze although she did say that one of them almost made it to blastocyst stage which is very promising.. how is that promising Almost isn't good enough is it!!! I know she picked the best two and that they are in a better place but how am i supposed to keep going till i test with the thought that they might not be growing anymore

Sorry girls i'm so negative wish i could be different but i feel so very upset at the moment.

Has anyone gone on to have a bfp when there other embies haven't made it to be frozen?

Please help me girls don't think i'm gonna make it till the 11th.

Love Vicky xxxxx


----------



## Pancha (Sep 28, 2006)

Hi mummywannaby

I read your post with all my eyes open.  I can imagine how you feel..  The Dr had specifically said that i need to be empty bladder when i am going for the ET.  According to my Hubby some women have there womb facing downwards.  So if we have full bladder the bladder keeps pushing it down further.  So it could have been your case too.  

Please be positive as you have got 2 embies in your tummy and give all the chances for it to grow.  My Sister had so many failed IVF and when she had the last one it was only 3 cells and they were not sure about the growth at all.  But she got pregnant and has a gorgeos son.

I feel the HH Dr are very good.

So keep faith up and always think this is not going to be the end of world.  We can always try again.  I will pray for you and miracles so happen.

Take care
Pancha


----------



## Pancha (Sep 28, 2006)

Tks Vix for your lovely repy.

I am fortunate as i am working from home.  Today i am going to cook loads of things and freeze and it will make my life easy.  

I am looking forwad for every bit of ET.  I had failed 2 cycles the first one was fresh embrio transfer and the other one was Frosties.  This time HH Dr doing so many things diferently.  I am so optimistic and i am a firm beliver that one day i will be a mother a really good mother.

Will let you know what hapens tomorrow.

PanchaXXX


----------



## rosep (Sep 12, 2006)

Hello Everyone

Thanks to you all for taking time out to post all of your positive replies

I have ad my ET today. Everything went fine feeling much more positive.

Vicky

I am so sorry to hear about what happened at your ET. I must admit I always
have problems with my smear tests so I was very apprehensive about today I was very tense  But after hearing about your experience I will never moan again.
Hope Your feeling o.k. now. I am wishing you lots of luck and to all the ladies  
on their  

I will probably bore you all senseless for the next 2 weeks 

Thanks Again
Paula
XXX

P.S. Chips and doughnuts were fantastic!!!!


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi lovely chums,
Hope your weekends are going well..

Heidi - hope you are doing okay hun...thinking of you and sending much love and     for monday..

rosep - glad your ET went well and you are feeling more positive - sending you much     just in case your reserves fall low again...glad you enjoyed your chips and donuts...sometimes you just gotta have 'em!!

Pancha - hope your ET went well today and you can now relax and take things easy for few days and enjoy some of your home cooking!! Let us know how you got on.

Vix - hiys hope you are doing okay..x

Mummywannab - my heart goes out to you hun after such a terrible ET..I can empathise a little as I had to be given valium to calm me down during my first ET as I had ohss which caused the worst pain I have ever experienced and I found ET in that condition deeply traumatising. I wonder if they could consider using a child size catheter? You should discuss this at your follow-up.The issue about embies catching up is a difficult one..during my IVF's, mine have always been 'behind' what they technically should have been and unfortunately have not gone on to develop into a viable pregnancy..however, I have a friend who had one very poor quality 3 cell embryo transferred on day 3 and after been desperately unhopeful now she has twin boys so it is possible for them to catch up if all the other factors are right for implantation etc..I understand you are feeling so so down at the moment hun,  as I said in all of our IVF's our embies have been 'behind' and this alone makes the 2ww so much tougher as it is hard to even start out with any hope..I read on your other post that you don't know how you will cope if it is not successful..of course this won't be easy hun you will need to give yourself time to heal and recover from this experience but, with counselling if neccesary you will in time get to a point where you can accept that you did EVERYTHING you could..it's sometimes easy to forget that the odds against us are so high but the hard reality is they are. You know that we can't give you definitive answers hun, wish we could, and to say we hope you can relax for the rest of the 2ww also sounds trite.. all we can do is be here to support you whatever the outcome..take good care of your precious self xx  

Well better go now..just done an aqua class and told Mikey I would be home an hour ago  

Love to all
Mikeygirl x


----------



## Mina24 (Sep 9, 2006)

thanks to those who replied sorry for not saying so earlier ! So we went to the open day at HH & yes it was informative ! I spoke with one of the nurses & she said i didn't need to repeat the laproscopy as I only had it done in March this yr (fingers crossed the consultant says the same thing).

Appmt is scheduled for end Oct - not starting IVF until we get back from our big trip to OZ in Dec ! Hoping to feel totally refeshed by then & not so damn miserable like i do now...

q - has anyone used any treatments from 'The Jeyarani Way'? ... I want to try reflexology & what ever other peeps have had good experiences with in reducing stress levels & thinking positive... let me know what your thoughts are...

expecting my p anyday & bak is hurting more & more each month... but only get 2 days worth !!

fingers crossed for everyone ...im off to Tesco to stock up on some essentials...

i hand washed a cardi this am ...just checked - soaking wet arghhh

ta taa


----------



## Pancha (Sep 28, 2006)

Hi Girls I am in my 2 WW from today. Technically i am pregnant from today and carrying 2 babies in my tummy 

I went for my ET.  I did every thing different this time.  Last night i cook nice things for the WE.  Cleaned the house.  Morning burned scented candles just to feel today is special.  

Yesterday i had 1-3 cell, 4-4cells and 1-5 cells.  Today apparently i have got 4-4cells,16 cells and 1-9 cells.  The lady said the 9 cell one was 8 in the morning and now 9.  I don't think any of the remaining 4 will go for blastocyst as it seems like they are slowing down.

I am so positive and happy.  ET went very smoothly.  I did it under empty bladder.  They transfered me to the room for an hour which i thought real good.  The last time when i did at the another clinic as soon after ET i had to climb the stairs and go home.  HH gives the extra care i must say.

Came back home and slept for few hours and will go back to bed and will watch a movie.  I have decided not to rad any web sites for additional information till i get a result.  Some times what they post are quite scary.

I saw my little embies and felt so loving, what a wonderful thing that we actually have seen our babies before they get in to our body.  I am going to be cherish every single day and pray and hope all the girls all the very best in the journey to be come a MUM.

Love
Pancha


----------



## Repton (Sep 12, 2006)

Hello on this glorious Sunday morning

Not been on for a few days as busy at work then really tired when i get home so just going to sleep!  Feels like i have no life but work, drink water, have a scan, have acupuncture, sit with water bottle on tummy, eat healthily then sleep!  Not complaining, i do feel very relaxed!

Lins, i love the drinking faces icons, the bottles look suspicously like beer bottles!  Hope you are well, i follwed your story and did send you lots of  

Rosep and pancha, hope you are relaxing  in your 2ww, had to recommend you this dvd as i watched it last week and it was hilarious!  Clockwise with John Cleese, i saw it years ago and had forgotten most of it.

Me, I had my second stimming scan on Friday with Daniel.  From telling me on Tuesday that i had 17 follicles he told me that i had 10 that are growing at the rate that he expected.  He then upped me from 225 gonal f to 300 gonal f and has asked me to come back on Monday for another scan with view to ec on Wed or Thurs.  I don't understand how it can go from 17 to 10 and he was'nt very helpful in explaining things this time either so i left there really confused!
Does anyone know what size the eggs should be before collection?  Should i already know the answers to this?

To all the people i missed, hope you are all well and enjoying the weekend

Repton X


----------



## rosep (Sep 12, 2006)

Hello all, me again!!!

The hospital called this morning 6 of our embies have not made blastocyst they explained that the strongest 2 were put back.

I know this is not the best news but it could be a lot worse we had 2 6-8 cells transfered on day 3 so we have a good chance!!

To be honest I am enjoying the 2WW.  For this short time I have hope and the nearest to being pregnant than I have ever been before.

I have been told (probably like the majority of you) that I would never conceive naturally, so i am feeling a little superior at the moment. 


Take care 
Paula
xxxx


----------



## saskia b (Aug 3, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

How are you all doing? Good I hope.

Pancha and Paula- Thinking of you both and sending LOADS of      for your 2ww. Put your feet up ladies and get dh to pamper you as much as poss!!!!!
[fly]    [/fly]
[fly]                     [/fly]

Repton- Now I am no expert but I THINK that basically you can have more follicles early on and the largest ones emerge more dominant as time goes on so some of the smaller ones shrink away. On my natural cycle I had scans earlier on which made all my follicles look similarly sized but as it got closer to ovulating, I had one clear winner and the others had sort of died off a bit. Sorry i may have it wrong and I may confuse you a bit but I hope not, wishing you loads of luck and of course a follie dance to go with....
              

Mina24- Good luck for your appointment, sounds like a good plan to have such a fab holiday before you start tx though! I looked at the services at The Jeyarani Centre and was keen to have some tx but I think the one in South Woodford has restricted opening times. Anyway, I found myself a really lovely reflexologist who has some success with fertility issues. I went to see her twice during my 2ww and I really enjoyed it, felt very relaxed...and as you can see got a BFP so not sure if it helped or just coincidence! She said that she wished I had gone to her before I had tx, as she has had some success with unexplained IF. Let me know if you want details and I can PM you. Would also recommend acupuncture, have had that for about 4 months on and off, all good pampering anyway! Let me know how you get on... 

Mummywannab- Sounds like you have had it rough chick. Try to stay positive and calm for your 2ww, wishing you lots and lots of luck. Obviously your 2 weeks started off on a bad note and you must have felt terrible after such an experience but you must put this behind you now and look to what you hope to be the future, your lovely embies growing inside you. Your half way through your 2ww now too...... 
                        

Hello to all the other FF Holly Housers, jayb, tracey, steph, lins, panda, mikeygirl, dannysgirl, heidi, vix and daycj! Hope you are having a great weekend!

Saskia xx


----------



## Mina24 (Sep 9, 2006)

Saskia  - yes can you give me the name of the reflex'st u use ?? Where is she based  ?? Im in Ilford...

I shattered ... woke up early to keep dear hubby co on the nike run he did this am.. 
wanna just chill 4 wats left of the wkend!

still determined to get up early or once 2row to do yoga in the morning..been 8mths still haven't got up early enough to do it  

how's everone else doing ?


----------



## saskia b (Aug 3, 2006)

Hi Mina have PM'd you the details!!!


----------



## collymags (Jan 3, 2006)

Morning Ladies

Firstly, StephJoy and Pancake, my thoughts are with you at the moment, if you're anything like me you'll have been up and tested already by now, i do so hope things are good for you both   

Pancha you sound lovely and focused for your 2ww heaps of   and   coming your way.

Rosep, i was told the only way i'd have success was with donor, but check out my signature.  heaps of    for your  

Repton, good luck with your scan, hope things continue going well.

Mummawannabe, gosh my heart went out to you reading about your horrific experience.  its bad enough having to have ET without it being traumatic. but now your main focus, hard though it may feel, is for a successful pregnancy to be established. keep thinking and repeating the mantra, PUPO,PUPO,PUPO (pregnant until proven otherwise)   

Lins, Mikeygirl, Panda, Dannysgirl, Daycj, Saskia, Jayb and Becki hope all is well with you lassies.

today we go to have our scan am so excited about seeing our little one its been 9 weeks since the last scan  so no doubt the difference will be amazing. looking forward to a relatively quiet week before we head off to Iceland for the weekend on friday. mind you somewhere on the hob there's a gas leak so thats gotta be sorted and mean while i'll have to go elsewhere to cook which will be a pain. 

take care everyone  xxxxx


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Morning all,

Hope everyone had a good weekend...shame it's monday morning again tho 'eh  

Steph/Heidi -    for testing today...have everything tightly crossed xxx

Colly - Hope you have a wonderful scan experience - as you say yer wee baby will have developed loads in that time..in the meantime take care and no lighting up in the house or BOOM   !!!!

Pancha, Mummywannab and RoseP - lots of      and  

Repton - hope your scan goes well today..glad you are feeling relaxed!

Mina - I agree with you a holiday sounds good before you start with treatment..we had the same idea and are going to Australia too for a month from 21st November. Hope to start tx again after Xmas   I haven't taken advantage of the free relax sessions at the Jeryani Way as by the time I had driven back from South Woodford I felt I would be all tense again   Like the others tho' I do do acupuncture which I find very relaxing.

Saskia - when's your scan hun?

Hi to Lins, Panda, dayCJ, West Side Story, MackLM, Vix and anyone else I've missed unintentionally  

Have a good day all..
Love Mikeygirl x


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Morning All

Just popped in quickly to tell you I had a txt from stephjoy this morning and it's another BFN 

I'm so sad for her.

I'm still waiting for AF to show up (It's 2 days late   ) It's always the way when your waiting for it !!  

Love to all
dannysgirl xxx


----------



## pancake (Apr 22, 2003)

Hi All

Just thought I would let you all know that we got another BFN this morning. Took today off work as really can't face going in.

Stephjoy - So sorry to hear your bad news as well, I am thinking of you.

Heidi
xxx


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi Pancake

So sorry to hear your news.  Steph asked me to pass on her best wishes to you   

Take care of yourself
Love
dannysgirl xxx


----------



## MackLM (Feb 21, 2006)

Hi girls

So sorry to hear of another couple of BFN's!  .  

Hello to all who remembered me from before  

DH and I are waiting to do the natural FET this week.  I had a scan last Thurs and Daniel said my lining was thick and I had a dominant follicle of a good size.  He said I had a 20% chance of getting the 'surge' with an opk on Friday, 80% Saturday.  However, it's now Monday (day 14) and still no sign of a surge!  If I get it tomorrow and ovulate the day after, that will be day 16 and that's pretty late for the length of my cycle.

My cycles are usually 27 days (sometimes 2, so i'm concerned i've got a short Luteal Phase (from ovulation to AF).  I've just discovered this has it's implications in that the embie doesn't have time to implant before AF shows, as well as throwing my egg quality and corpus luteum into question   .

I think I have low progesterone as on my 2 failed ICSI's I bled early both times on days 11 and 12.  Daniel is therefore prescribing me 3 cyclogests per day (constipation x3 here I come! )  I think it's all related.

I'm just worried that I may ovulate - but it may be too late in my cycle for my body to support the embies (if they thaw).  And in that case, wonder if it's worth attempting to thaw our only 2 embies  I called the clinic and i've got a scan with Michael tomorrow.

Has anyone had a similar situation and/or any advice?

Thanks chicks!!!

Mack xxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi Ladies - Stephjoy and Pancake - girls Im so sorry you both got BFN's again.  My heart goes out to both of you   

HI to everyone else, no time for personals Im afraid - too much to do at work


----------



## cananna (Oct 4, 2006)

Just to say a big hello to the HH girls.  

As you can see from my profile we're new to this whole treatment thing, and our first appointment at HH is in two days and I can't wait. I 'met' Mikeysgirl on the Donor Conception Network Forum and she told me about this great forum that I should check out, and here I am!

It still amazes me how you can all be so honest and supportive to people before you've even met some of them. I've been reading through all the posts and am just amazed at everyone's strength, how you all keep going, and keep caring about other people when you're hurting. Best wishes to all of you - we will get there.

It's great to see all the success stories, you ladies who are carrying your precious cargo right now. That's what I need to see - if it can work for you, just maybe it can work for us too.

Having trouble focussing at work, thinking about appointment. One of my old school friends thought that she and her DH would not be able to have kids - we were going through the whole thing together. They got an unexpected BFP naturally, baby was due 20th Nov. Then my friend got ill last week and had their little girl on Saturday 6 weeks early. She's tiny but they're both ok. I got sent a photo on email. First thing I saw when I got to work. I just burst into tears because I want it to be us.

Better make it look like I'm going to do some work today.....


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Wellcome to the HH thread Cananna !  

good luck to all of you new ladies  having EC/ET  

MackLM - I haven't had similar to yourself but I hope that HH can sort it out for you  

Mikeygirl - Not long now until your consultation.  I hope you're feeling a bit better about it now.  Quick question honey - Do I have to have my CMV test on a certain day of my cycle ?  Michael didn't mention it at our last consult and I want to make sure all loose ends are tied up so we can TX next AF.

collymags - Hope the scan went well and bubs gave you a wave xx

I've had a really up and down day today !  BIL girlfirend emailed me this morning and told me that her 11 year old suddenly really wants to be christened and she want's me to be her God Mother !  I am so thrilled I cried    Then I got the text from Steph and saw pancake's post which made me sad    Then AF showed up and I booked my HSG for 19th October    Then my Mum called to tell me my great Aunt passed away last night    Blimey what a day !  I just hope the funeral and my HSG don't clash.  Oh and to top it all DH is off work today with a tummy upset !  and as I'm typing this my Dr's just called they have our latest HIV & HEP results in all neg of course so I'll go pick them up tomorrow night.

Wow that feels like a long post for me for a change !

Big Hello to everyone else.  Hope you're all OK.

Loads of Love
dannysgirl xxx


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Evening Gals,

Steph/Pancake - Am gutted for you both   Hugest  ..be gentle with yourselves and remember we are here for you whenever. JayB sends her love from Eygpt she too is very   to hear your news x

Cannanna - Hi Anna - welcome to the HH thread - glad you found it and you obviously got my email yesterday!! Best of luck for tommorrow, will be thinking of you and let us know how you get on! x

Dannysgirl - What a day you've had! Sorry to hear about your Aunt hun xx Hope Dan feeling better by the time you get back so you don't need to play 'nurse - unless you want to that is  As far as I know there is no specific date for a cmv test as it isn't connected to hormone levels - you either are positive or negative whenever. Glad you have finally got your HSG date, I'm waiting for AF to arrive and of course she isn't coming as I want to get my hysteroscopy booked   I think you will be a fab godmother - it's a lovely way to nurture till your own little one comes along! We have ordered our deposit euro's for Spain now which is a big step forward for me! Think I am as comfortable as I can be with going ahead..sort of acepted that 'good enough parenting' will have to be enough..assuming we are successful in treatment of course which with our history is by no means a cert  x

MackLM - honey, it's good to se you back..I can't really help on the ovulation side of things but I hope that Michael will be able to reassure you one way or another tommorrow at your scan..the only thing I did think was that I was on 3 cyclogest a day..I then had my blood progesterone levels 5 days post-transfer checked and they were much much lower than what they should have been. I switched to Gestone injections (intra muscular so not great but bearable) on the next treatment and my levels doubled so it seems that I couldn't absorb the progesterone through the pessaries enough but was fine with the injection. Might be worth asking Michael about this? Will be thinking of you do let us know how you get on x

Love to all
Mikeygirl x


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

Hi girls.  Glad to catch up on all your news.  

Just wanted to say to both Steph and Heidi that I'm so sorry to see that you both got BFN's.  Nothing I can say will make you feel any better but I did want you to know that you are in my thoughts.  

Caroline.  xx


----------



## collymags (Jan 3, 2006)

Stephjoy and Pancake, so sad to read about your results. no doubt things will be tough right now, but they will get easier. meanwhile you need lashings of threats and time out for yourselves and your relationships.  warm thoughts are flooding your way from your mates here at ff.

Cananna welcome aboard.

very short post for me as hands are pretty dead at moment and difficult to type.  take care all


----------



## Repton (Sep 12, 2006)

Stephjoy and Pancake, thinking of both of you in this difficult time X

Hope everyone else is ok.  I had my scan with Micheal yesterday and i have around 10 follicles so my ec is scheduled for Thurs morning.  I have just had my trigger injection and from being very relaxed and going with the flow, i am now very nervous and feel that i am in over my head!  Any tips from anyone on what to do to calm nerves abit!

To all X


----------



## pancake (Apr 22, 2003)

Hiya all

Thank you all so much for your kind thoughts, as you can imagine we are devastated at the moment and this time it has hit me really badly.

Just wanted to say thanks.

Heidi
xx


----------



## MackLM (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks Mikeygirl for the tip!

I saw Michael yesterday and he agreed to 3 cyclogest (ouch to constipation x 3!) but talked me out of the injections.  I said I would be happy to take them if it meant i'd increase my progesterone, but he showed me how long the needle is, mentioned the price has increased from £1 per jab to £7 (!) and said it could affect me walking etc!  I just hope i've done the right thing not insisting... 

Bleeding before test day is obviously a prob and so the extra cyclogest should help, but my blood test on day 21 for progest was 44 - so that's good apparently   ?!?!

Finally ovulated today, so ET booked for Monday if our frosties survive!  Reckon we'll only have 1 if we're lucky as #2 wasn't good enough until the v last minute.

If it doesn't happen or doesn't work then i'm hopefully dragging DH to Sharm El Sheikh!  It's helped having something to look forward to before and makes the time pass quicker for the next go.  Can't really afford it though with all the tx!  

Has anyone seen Gillian Kelly an accupuncturist - works in Ingatestone and Brentwood?  I'm seeing her and she seems really good.

Hope you're feeling better Pancake and Stephjoy!

Mack x


----------



## saskia b (Aug 3, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

Haven't been on for a few days so thought i'd better say hello! 

First of all big hugs for Pancake and Stephjoy, thinking of you both at the moment. 

Macklm- Good luck for monday, will be thinking of you and sending lots of     to you and your frosties!

Repton- Best of luck for tomorrow, as the time approaches its perfectly normal to be more anxious, but I hope you can relax this evening and get a good nights sleep.   

Collymags- Sorry to hear your hands are so bad, I hope things get sorted soon for you  

Dannysgirl- good luck with HSG next week!  

Cananna- welcome to the thread! How did your first appointment go? Let us know how you got on.

Pancha and Paula- How are you 2 ladies doing on your 2ww? Hope you are pampering yourselves a bit with some R&R! When is test day?       

Hello to everyone else I have missed sorry! I am currently on nights all week and I am finding it REALLY tiring and it is messing me up a bit...generally on nights I seem to get bloated but now it is even worse with the blinking cyclogest! Other than this I have been very well but still paranoid about this not being real. Did another test today (exactly 6 weeks) and have promised myself NOT to test anymore. Only 8 days till my scan on the 19th (Hooray) after this and if it is ok I think I will allow myself to get a teeny weeny bit excited.            

Sending everyone lots of love and luck,

Saskia xx


----------



## Mellymel (Aug 9, 2006)

Hello all,

I hope everyone is well....

Pancake and Stephjoy - really sorry to hear your bad news, I know nothing can be said to make you feel better but, like everyone, I am thinking of you both...

Mack - fingers crossed that your frosties survive the thaw...re Gillian Kelly, I have been seeing her for the last year.  She is a lovely lady and does seem to have some success - but unfortunately I was not one of her success stories!  She even phoned me up the other night, as I was literally walking in my front door after an appointment with her, to tell me that she had found something in her book about Natural Killer Cells!  The reason she was looking was because I had a follow up appointment the other week and Daniel told me I had high NK cells - 31 and 32%!  So, she is going to follow the treatment the book recommends!

Re NK cells - has anyone out there got elevated levels?!  Daniel prescribed me some Prednisolone to take when I have my IUI on the NHS next month and he will do the same if I have another IVF at HH in Jan.  Has anyone been on Prednisolone?  DH is already taking the p!ss out of me as I have told him that I might start to look like a hairy Russian weightlifter!!!

Hello to everyone else out there....no time for more personals as I have to get my nose back in to some really dull study books!

PS...can anyone tell me how to put smiley's in to my message?! Thanx


----------



## MackLM (Feb 21, 2006)

Hello Melski!

I am impressed with Gillian so far.  She knows our IF probs are male factor and was reading all about that the other day.  Says she'd like to see him, so if FET fails, that'll be our next move.  He has seen an accupuncturist before, but she seems to know her stuff.

How did you find out about the NK cells?  I had some tests done (anti-lupus coagulant etc) through GP but he said they didn't do NK cell tests (too expensive!).  My other tests came back satisfactory, but wondering if I should get NK cell one also.  It's never been suggested to me

Mack xx (please thaw frosties!  )


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Mellymel

You may want to take a look on the Investigations & Immunology board...here's the link...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=52.0

I have borderline NK cells and was prescribed prednisolone for our last FET...and will be again for this current FET...I take 20mg from just before ovulation onwards (natural "unmedicated" FET)...I was worried about some of the side effects but to be honest I was fine...the only thing you need to be conscious of it that since it suppresses your immune system you should be wary of anyone who is ill...just before I started taking them my god daughter got a really bad case of chickenpox which is actually one of the main things you should stay away from !! I became far more conscious of anyone with colds/flu, even coldsores !!! The only thing I noticed was on 2 & 3dpt I got sweats and hot flushes and then at 6 & 7dpt I had sharp shooting pains - both of which consultant says sounds like my body reacting to the embryos - we got a BFN on test day, followed by a very faint positive then all other tests were BFN so consultant convinced that the embie(s) did try to implant but couldn't hold on.
I'm also on clexane and baby aspirin for blood clotting disorders - took these through our full ivf cycle and then as well as the prednisolone with FET.

If you check out the other board I mentioned, there are quite a few ladies who are having treatment for NK cells - whether prednisolone or similar (some are having IVIG)

Take care & good luck
Natasha


----------



## rosep (Sep 12, 2006)

Hello everyone

Just thought I would update you all on my 2WW, how are you Pancha ? what day do you test? i am testing on Tuesday the 17th.

I feel very bloated have lots of period pains just feel like I am about to get my period.
sort of convinced myself it hasn't worked, I know i should feel positive but I think this is my way of dealing with it all. I just want to stay in and not speak to anyone but unfortunately it's not possible.  

Pancake/Stephjoy so sorry !! i have yet to experience a BFN so I am unable to know how you are feeling but am thinking about you both.

Collymags Thanks for your message !! 

Mikeygirl thanks for all your good wishes your such a lovely person always thinking about everyone when you have so much going on yourself.

Saskia Hope your feeling o.k. 

Hello to everyone else 

Paula
XXX


----------



## Pancha (Sep 28, 2006)

Hi Evey one

I am still hanging on!!!!!!!!!!!!.  

Dear Paula my test is on 18th.  I am so scared but what to do have to face the truth then.  Please be positive.  This time i have decided not to go to the loo and check every 15 minutes.  I am staying positive and trying to keep my mind on other things.  My main problem is i have difficulty in sleeping in the night.  I feel very hot and always up.  I used to sleep like a log before.  

My babies are 9 days old for today.  I wonder wht they must be doing in my tummy.


I was reading about prednisolone.  After my failed IVF attempt i got all the bllod tests and my NK was high.  So the Dr has put me on 3 tbs per day.  Lets see whether this is the reason for my unexplained infertility!!

Mummywannaby how are you.  When is your test and are you feeling fine. 

All the very best for all the girls and please be positive.  

Love
Pancha


----------



## Mina24 (Sep 9, 2006)

Hi all,

Went to see Satha (NHS) yesterday for appmt officially moving me to IVF… went in 1min later out …on list for St Barts / Homerton  may get sped up the queue but meanewhile holly house has confirmed my 1st appmt for 31st Oct…

GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cananna (Oct 4, 2006)

Hello ladies

Went to HH yesterday for our first appt. Our consultant was William. I adored him instantly, such a gorgeous man. I have never come across a medical consultant with such good personal skills and sense of humour!! We were laughing most of the time we were in there, which I wasn't expecting.

The good news is that they tested DH and he is 'above average'. Cue one proud peacock strutting around with his chest puffed up!!! I'm so pleased for him, and for us that he's okay. Physically I'm in good shape too. William said that once we get some eggs he can start treatment straightaway and our chances are pretty good. This is wonderful news.

But.....they have no egg donors or egg waiting list. William told us that we will need to find a donor, and to phone them when we've found one. He also talked to us about using their partner clinics in Spain and the Ukraine.



I am devastated. I've known for 18 years that I have no eggs and still it can hurt like this. I just sobbed my eyes out last night. Then DH took me out for dinner. Ate about a normal week's worth of calories in one meal (pizza and chocolate dessert). I am tiny so I can't drink much alcohol but I drank a whole bottle of wine and a Baileys. I feel so ill today and I cried in my boss's office this morning when he asked me how it went.

Three questions:

how do people go about finding a donor?

could we offer to swap some of our sperm for some eggs with a couple who need good sperm but have good eggs? how do we find these people?

how do people get through IVF without becoming an alcoholic and drinking a bottle of Pinot Grigio each time they get upset? 

  

TTFN

Anna xxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Ohhhh Hon    So sorry you are feeling so down.  I don't know how you would find a donor.  Mikeygirl will be able to help you with that.  They are going to Spain shortly for donor eggs.  

Just want to let you know that there are donors out there, I was one and gave away 14 of my eggs.  I don't know if it worked for the couple as HH wouldn't tell me when I asked but later found out that they have to tell me by law if I asked but I am thinking along the lines of what I don't know can't eat away at me.

There are lots of egg donors on here and there is a thread for it so someone may be able to help you.

xxxxx

Just a quick hi to everyone else, been really really busy at work this week so not had a chance to chat.

Off to Yorkshire next week for a little sightseeing tour courtesy of the DH.  Really looking forward to it.  We go to Yorkshire probably 5-6 times a year to visit relatives so I only see the same places so before the bubs are born he is gonna show me his best bits.  We have no accommodation booked and are just gonna go with the flow!

xxxx


----------



## Repton (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi to all,  had egg collection today at 9am, all went well but in alot of pain in stomach after so give some strong painkillers then left hospital at 2.30pm.  At home just chillin now!
William did my ec and collected 10 eggs, he said that they came out easily which is apparently a good sign!
Will now just wait for that 9am phone call and the satrt of the   pills!

Hope everyone is well, Repton X


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all,

am *finally* back online after weeks of being driven mad with not being able to get online - have got a lot of catching up to do but just wanted to say thanks so much for the messages of support - getting a BFN never gets any easier but it really does help to know that there are people who really understand how it feels rooting for you and sympathising when it doesn't work. I really, really do appreciate it and am sorry I couldn't get online earlier to say thanks - you are all stars xxxxxx

Paul (love him soooo much) and I are just starting to pick ourselves up again and have gone from feeling devastated to feeling very flat and empty (and then back to devastated as soon as I saw a tiny baby when we were out! was just about able to hold it together till I got home again - felt so sad)  We are hoping to get away next week for a few days, and have a follow up at HH booked for the end of November, we will probably try again early next year if we can and have a break for the first time in months. Am going to try not to think too hard about treatment for a while - so if I go quiet on here its not that I don't care I just really need to step back for a while - I will still check in to see how everybody is doing and wish all of you the very best of luck as always xxx

I had to wait for the  to arrive for a couple of days after the negative test (which like last time drove me mad with thinking maybe the test was wrong  ) it has now arrived full force and it is the worst one I ever had, extremely heavy and painful, so am taking things very easy at the moment 

Pancake, I am so very sorry that it didn't work for you this time  - have sent you a PM 

Saskia - I was delighted to read of your BFP first time with IUI - fantastic!! so pleased for you  hope all goes well and you have a beautiful healthy baby xxxx

Mikeygirl and Dannysgirl - thanks for all the text message support as always - you are both wonderful - Clair I was really sorry to read about the death of your aunt babe - congratulations for being a godmother soon though xxxx

Lots of love to cjday, Panda, jayb, and collymags, it was great to meet you all when we went out - plus  to anyone I missed xxx

Good luck to all of our new members, especially those in the middle of treatment now or on 2ww - really hope to hear of some lovely  s very soon!     

Lots of love,

Steph xxxx


----------



## VictoriaN (Aug 9, 2006)

Morning ladies

Pancake and Stephjoy - I am so sorry to hear about your bfn's girls, just want to send you both lots of hugs and to let you know that I'm thinking of you

Rosep and Pancha - hope you're both taking it easy on your 2ww, go easy on yourselves and stay positive (very hard I know when you start reading too much in to each and every twinge that you have) that you'll have a bfp at the end of it

Repton - good to hear about your EC, keeping everything crossed for you

Mack - good luck for Monday, hope everything goes well, keeping all crossed for you too

Saskia - good to hear you're doing well, i bet you'll be able to relax once you have your scan, not long to go now

Hello to Panda, Mikeygirl, Collymags, Dannysgirl, Natasha and anyone else I've missed - hope you all have great weekends.

Well we had our appointment with William last Friday, he's such a sweet man. He's suggested that we could have a couple of tries at assisted iui this time instead of going straight back to IVF, which I'd much prefer anyway (and also my acupuncturist was trying to persuade me not to have ivf until after Xmas). So I've just had the blood tests for Killer Cells, lupus etc (can anyone tell me why they don't do all these tests when you have the HIV tests before you start tx?) so we've got to wait for the results of those. 
Hope nobody has the same experience with their gp that I had, mine wouldn't do the tests at my surgery as he believed it was a "waste of nhs funds" and "because I'm having private treatment I should pay for them myself", can you believe that Sam and I were so cross, so we're putting in a complaint against the gp, he didn't even tell me this himself, he got the secretary to do it, without even talking to me about our decision, he just made up his mind and that was that! Who are these people to make that decision on behalf of the nhs, I've always paid national insurance, oooh I was mad. 

So anyway enough of that, I better get on with some work.

Lots of love to you all
Vix xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Morning ladies,

Have been to York with Mike for a conference he had organised so have not been online for a few days and have just caught up..

JayB - hope you had a fab time in the   and have started your jabs okay today? Talk soon lovely chum xxx

Becki - where are you? Hope you are doing okay?

StephJoy - great to see you back hun   I have been thinking of you lots and I know it's hard but maybe a few months break with your lovely man will be just what you need..hope you manage to get away as you deserve a big treat! Completely understand the need to take time away from here too however you wont escape us texting you missus!! Did you watch SCD last Sat? I loved it! Thought Matt Dawson would get knocked out tho so whaddo I know!! Will see who goes tommorrow night..Take good care of yourself hun from mrs little (.)(.)  !!!


Pancake - have been thinking of you and hope you are okay too hun 

Panda - enjoy Yorkshire lass! 

Cananna - hi Anna, hope you are feeling less delicate today! Have just emailed you re: Sunday etc. Unfortunately you are in the same position as me and even more unfortunately we both are not in a position to take advantage of the generosity of lovely women like Panda who did 'egg-share' as you have no eggs and the few I have are not worth having and certainly not worth sharing. The prospect of 'recruiting' here too filled me with dread so in the end we decided Spain was the only option for us for lots of different reasons, am happy to talk through things with you hun as it is hard hard hard. It maybe worth sharing your idea about 'sperm share' with HH and possibly other clinics where donor sperm is not available tho.Talk soon.

Pancha/Rosep and Mummywannab - hope you are all doing ok, we know how tough this bit is..   Just remember PUPO!!! 

Pancha/MellyMell - I have been taking prednisolone (3xday) for a few treatments now (even though I have normal killer cells) as after several failed tx was told it would not do me any harm...certainly have not turned into a hairy weightlifter, Russian or otherwise    I can't say I have noticed any specific side effects. Anyways, maybe I am not the best person to illustrate it's success as our bfn's have been due to the fact that we have only ever had embies transferred that never really stood a chance anyway BUT one of my best mates had 2 m/c, 2 eps and then had IVF. She took prednisolone for raised Killer cells and got a bfp and now has a lovely baby girl coming up to 1 year old. Before I started taking it I did some web research and some large scale studies have found it very useful in preventing multiple miscarriage so I think as it won't do you or embies any harm it would certainly be worth considering.

MackLM - have everything crossed for your FET on Monday!!! Hoping your 2   defrost safely and transfer goes well. The whole issue of Killer Cells is one that's debated but for me it's always been a question of well, if it could be a factor then I want it tested. So maybe you should consider it. I know HH would do this for you and if the results show that treatment is neccesary there are various options like prednisolone or IVIG.

Repton - fantastic you had 10 eggs collected..hoping that you have some strong fertilising babies in the lab now as I type!!   

Vix -   your GP - what a horrible man - good for you for registering a complain as medics far too often get away with that sort of behaviour!! Glad you had a good consultation with William and you have a plan forward..when do you think you will start again? 

Saskia - hi hun...I know if I got a bfp I would be doing exactly what you are doing with the test sticks!! Hope you are not working too hard and keeping everything crossed for your scan soon   

Hi to Dannysgirl, Lins and everyone else - Thank Crunchie it's friday!!!

Love Mikeygirl x


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Morning All

Stephjoy - Welcome back honey !  Take that time to heal babe.  It's so hard when you see babies and pregnant women everywhere but it does get easier with time and I know that one day we will be meeting up somewhere baby friendly coz we'll have one of our own !

Repton - EC sounded good.  Fingers crossed for lots of healthy embies.

Vix - don't GP's make you laugh.  I thought we would have the same issue with our GP but I hit him back with the fact that we would cost him a lot more money if we went for NHS TX and as we are paying for it ourselves the least he can do is pay for the blood tests.  We've had to have 2 lots now coz it's been over a year but he now does them no problem.

As for me my Aunts funeral is on Wednesday next week so no clash with my HSG thank god.  We have a nice Clair & Dan weekend planned !  It doesn't happen often that we don't have somewhere to go or something to do so we're taking the opportunity to do some shopping.  We're off to Rigby & Peller tomorrow morning and while I'm in there Dan will go to Hamleys and get some vouchers for xmas prezzies (Yes I've started xmas shopping already !)  Then it's back home for a nice chill watching DVD's together.  Sunday is planned to be a PJ's day so all in all a nice relaxing weekend before my HSG next week and the flurry of activity for starting TX next month.

Hope you are all well and have a nice weekend planned
Lots of Love
Clair xxxxx


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Message for Anna - hi have just received an out of ofice reply from the email I sent this morning so will send a pm message to you now re: sunday. Hope this reaches...if not you can phone/text me on my mobile.
Talk soon
Mikeygirl x


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hiya Girls

I am back from very sunny hot Egypt just read the past weeks news so here goes.

Pancake and Stephjoy - I am so sorry for you both and wish you all the best. So wish it could have been different for you both sending you lots of hugs and Stephjoy hope you enjoyed the break. One thing for sure is that people don't stop having babies and seeing them and bumps is one of the hardest things.

Rose P all the best on the 2ww. Hope you get your BFP

Repton not long now before testing, here's hoping for that BFP.

Victoria - GP's so insensitive sometimes. I have never had a problem but would be so mad if I was refused the tests. All the best to you.

Lins - hi honey pleased to see you are doing ok not helped my your friends though. Very insensitive.

Hi Vicky - Welcome to HH thread and all the best to you.

Mina24 - Good luck to you and enjoy your holiday to OZ.

Collymags - Hope the scan went well and enjoy iceland.

Dannysgirl - Pleased AF showed up for you and all the best for the HSG and tx in Nov.How lovely to be asked to be a God mother. Sorry to hear of your Aunt. Well done on the Quiz.

Mack - all the best for FET and the 2ww. Here's to that BFP

Cananna welcome, you will find the fountain of Knowledge in Mikeygirl and the generous support too.

Mikeygirl - hope you are doing ok not long now. Been thinking of you loads.

Becki hope you are ok.

Daycj - big hug for phoebe.

Well at 4 am this morning I did my first DR injection and then went to bed. I can not believe it is all systems go again. Had a fantastic and relaxing holiday all apart from the slight dodgy tummy one day still feel a bit nauseaus. Had a lovely egyptian massage while I was out there and reflexology. They pressed on the area of my foot that represented my foot and it was really painful. mikey did seven dives and on one saw a turtle by the reef. The highlight for me was seeing wild dolphins absoultely amazing. Our new neighbours have moved in whilst we were away and apparently have a dog that is huge. We pick up our gorgeous boy from the kennels tonight so hopefully he will make friends.

Off to change my ticker 

Lots of love
Jaybxx


----------



## Repton (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi to all, quick message as off to acupuncture, sorry no personals but will come back on in the morning, thanks for all the lovely messages of support 

8 eggs fertalised of the 10 so et scheduled for Sun but hoping we can hold tight till Tues for blastocyst.  Question:  I have a pain in my right thigh , it is all swollen and numb, is this due to the gestone injection they give in ec?  any replies appreciated.

Hope everyone is well, repton


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi Repton...Hope you had a good acupuncture sesh..Fantastic news about your 8 embies   Will keep fingers crossed for blasties but don't stress too much if ET does happen on Sunday as lots of women get pg with day 3 transfers hun!!
In answer to your question, I would be 99% sure that the numbness and swelling in your thigh is from the injection (which is intramuscular) as I have had that after each EC..it should get easier after a little while so hang in there..
Anyways, hope you have a chilling out weekend planned..keep in touch as we will have all our bits crossed for you..
Love Mikeygirl xx


----------



## Becki (Aug 1, 2006)

Well i am back form holiday!!!! 

to many things have happened and its taken me ages to catch up[ with gossip! 

So how is everyone hope everyone doing well!!

Started my provera on wednesday so i am on day 5 today 5 more days to go and will then await   (this will be the only time i want the   to arrive so much!!! )

so how is everyones tretament going

Love to you all

Becki xxxxxx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Repton great news on the embies, hope you get to blast as Mikeygirl said do not worrry if you don't.

Becki Pleased to hear you had a good holiday, how was the birthday too. Come on AF show up on time.

Hi to everyone else. Think I have lost weight since my last treatments as I have less fat to hold to stick the injection into so I have a big bruise on my tummy and as I can only do it one side have little choice unless I do it in my leg, I usually do the stimming drugs in my leg though . Will see how I go in the next few days. This morning I woke up and felt strange I know my memory is going again. Poor colleagues at work tomorrow.

Well had better go and start dinner. mikey at the gym at the mo so it is just me and Benn.

Take care
Jaybxx


----------



## Pancha (Sep 28, 2006)

Hi every one

I am so so sad.  I have a little bit of brown discharge this morning. I am sopose to check on wednesday but now i am sure it has not worked.  I was so sure of this time as i am doing it with HH and i didnt had any red flag symptoms my periods comming.  

I am sobbing my eyes out.  My dear hubby has gone to work i dont wont to tell him at all.  I have no other family living here.  Cant imagine the why life is so cruel to me.

Pancha


----------



## rosep (Sep 12, 2006)

Pancha 

So sorry for you,  nothing I can say!! just wanted you ( to know I am thinking of you!! 

Paula
xxx


----------



## Becki (Aug 1, 2006)

Pancha hunny!

Just got back from holiday so, just catching up with peoples news!

Just wanted to say i am so sorry we are all here for you! 

Big hugs babe!

Becki xxxxxx


----------



## Becki (Aug 1, 2006)

Jaybe.. hello hun! 

Birthday excellent was very spoilt but back to reality in a serious way now! 

Where are you on treatment?? how is it all going??

Love becki xxxx


----------



## cananna (Oct 4, 2006)

Pancha - I'm so sorry. There's nothing I can say except that we're all thinking about you.

Are there any friends that you feel comfortable talking about this with? Another thought - I'm sure that if you call HH there will be someone who can talk to you about what's happening.

Anna


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Pancha - just wanted to send my gentle   and let you know I'm thinking of you..part of me wants to say 'it could be implantation bleeding' but I am a great believer in how we know our own bodies especially when we have had several treatments..Anna is right, if you have no close friends nearby maybe you could phone HH and speak to one of the nurses..they are always happy to be contacted.
It will be hard talking to your dh tonight but I hope he can help support you through this difficult time..
Keep in touch and take care of you
Love Mikeygirl xxx


----------



## Pancha (Sep 28, 2006)

Hi all the lovely girls.

Thank you so much for all the lovely thoughts.

I was so sad and told my DH whats happenning.  He is a very optimistic person.  I did the test a day before this morning as i had the pee stick.  As i expected its negative and i have more brown discharge.  I have now made up my mind.  It has not happened.  

The thing i cant imagine is embrios can grow in the dish but not in my tummy.  At this moment my heart says not to do any more IVF and try the natural way.  Anyway i will get a follow up appointment and see.  cant imagine what DR can do different if i decided to go for another try.

I spoke to a nurse yesterday, they are lovely and she listen to me and said the Dr might go for a short protocol.  Any one has any idea what is this?

Anyway All the other girls please dont get disheartned because though IVF did not work for me it has helped so many people.  I could not be lucky this time.

Dear paula i am thinking of you, what happened with your test?

Love to all

Pancha


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

So Sorry Pancha 

Jaybxx


----------



## rosep (Sep 12, 2006)

Hello All

Well it has been a strange day !!

I had the worst night sleep ever kept dreaming I had tested and it was negative.
At 6.30 (couldn't hold my water any longer) I tested.
I was so scared!! never done this before so it's all new to me.
Couldn't believe my eyes but I had a positive, a very prominent pink line.
I couldn't believe my eyes I was so convinced it was going to be a negative.

Just couldn't believe it !! but this afternoon I have just been to the toilet and I seem to have some blood!! no pain.

So now I don't know what is going on, I shall test again in the morning.

Any advice?

Paula
xx


----------



## saskia b (Aug 3, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

First of all sending a big hug to Pancha, thinking of you honey. There is nothing I can say to ease your pain but just wanted you to know we are all here if you ever need anything or just need to let off some steam! xx

In contrast, Congratulations Paula! Completely understand your shock and the slow realisation. I hope the bleeding has stopped by now. Have you contacted Holly House? It may be worth discussing it with one of the nurses, they may be able to put your mind at rest or they may suggest some blood tests. Sorry I can't offer you any other advice, but really have my fingers crossed for you.

It feels a bit insensitive to commiserate one person and then congratulate another so forgive me if it comes across like this. I suppose we all know that each and every one of us has been through a fairly big deal and thats why we're all here now.

Well for me I am just putting my feet up today as I have bit of abdominal pain (nothing serious I hope) so I have just watched Maybe Baby the film and then burst into tears at the end!   What a wally, its not even a sad ending! I am STILL waiting for my scan time is going very slowly, roll on thursday!

Hello to everyone, sorry not doing more personals today as dh wants the laptop asap.

Chat again soon,

Saskia xx


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Afternoon ladies,
Am logged on here at City Airport waiting for dh as we are flying to Edinburgh again for his work today..

Pancha - sending you gentle  's darling..it is so hard and there really are no words to make you feel better right now...just hope that you and your dh can support each other through this and together find a way forward wherever that make take you..hope you get a speedy follow up but in the meantime be kind to you and know that we are all here for you xx

Paula - congratulations on your BFP test result hun..that is just the best news. Might be a good idea to ring HH if the bleeding doesn't stop just for some reassurance...presumably you will be having a scan in a couple of weeks but if you are concerned at any stage and especially if you do get any pain then ask for a hcg level blood test...Enough of that gloom tho' you enjoy every minute of this news and wishing you a healthy rest of your pregnancy...  Take care xxx

Well money running out on the machine now so better go but love to everyone else and hope you are all having a good day xxx


----------



## Pancha (Sep 28, 2006)

Hi Paula

At least some good news.  I am so happy for you. Good results give hope to all of us.  Please be positive and rest.  Call HH or i think even seeing a Dr.  I hope and pray you will be fine.  

Tks girls all your kind thoughts.  You all have been a huge support for my soul.  

Loads of love
Pancha


----------



## sg (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

I've not been on this thread for quite a while now and there seem to be so many new people, which is brilliant. I'm sorry for those who have had BFN and hope you are feeling brighter soon.

Panda - How are things going? Hope you are well.

Mikeygirl - How are you? I read that you are going to Spain next time, good luck with that. When do you go?

Paula - congratulations. Take care

Well as some of you know at the end of August I found out I was going to Miscarry, it then took another 4 weeks for anything to happen and i couldnt get any support from my GP, thankfully HH were very supportive. We have a follow up appointment on 17th November and I'm hoping to start again soon after that, depending on my cycle. That will have given me a break of 3 months which to be honest I need. 
But anyway thought it was time i rejoined all of you.

Love SGxx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Paula - Congratulations to you, hope the bleeding stops, maybe it means you have two little ones snuggling. Take Care and wish you a very healthy and happy pregnancy. 

Mikeygirl have a good trip in Edinburgh, hopefully we can catch up next week.

Saskia take it easy hun.

Sg - Good to hear from you again. I can not begin to imagine what those four weeks must have been like for you. Really pleased you feel ready for treatment again. Take Care

Well no real news, less bruising now. Saw my friend yesterday who had a baby two months ago we had a lovely chat as baby was at her mother in laws. It all happened so easily for her in some ways and I don't know why it made me feel more positive. Another friend has just had a little girl and I am going to send a card but at the moment I am not visiting. I am normally a very cold person but when I came back from dog training last night Mike had the heating on and I felt very warm not like me at all. So I am not having full blown hot flushes but my body temp is definately warmer.

Well back to work
Love to you all
Jaybxx


----------



## Repton (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi to all, not been on for a few days as not had much to write but have kept up with all news.

Pancha, just wanted to say that i am thinking of you and send you a big hug 

Clair, wish i was that organised that i could get my xmas shopping done!  I work in retail and on days off the shops seem like the worst thing in the world!

Saskia, put your feet up till your scan and enjoy the rest!

Paula,  congratulations, so pleased for you and dh.

VictoriaN, sorry to hear about you gp but i am glad that you are complaining, so many of them are allowed to get away with being rude and the secretaries in my surgery are like my gps bodygaurds 

Mikeygirl, thanks for getting back to me about the injection.  it took until Tuesday for the pain to go!  enjoy Edinburgh, hope the weather is better than here! 

Jayb, glad to hear you had a great holiday, thnks for the messages of support.  Have to say that i did'nt know what hot flushes were until i started dr, like you, i am always cold so it is a strange sensation!

Well, i had my ec on fri and hoped to go to blas on tues.  I had 8 eggs that fertalised snd only 5 were doing well so decided to do et on sunday.  had 2 embies put back in 1 at grade 1 which had divided 5-6 cell and the second was grade 1.5 and had also divided 5-6 cell.  ET was fine, done by Micheal who i always feel really comfortable with.  Since then have just been relaxing and not planning to go back to work until Monday.  Keep getting period type pains at sporadic intervals but am not reading into anything.  
have taken the attitude taht whatever is meant to happen will happen.  For now anyway!
My test date is 26/10/06 but have told family that it is not until 31/10/06 so that i can deal with whatever happens, in my head first.

Will update as things happen, love to all the people that i missed,
Repton X


----------



## Becki (Aug 1, 2006)

hi ya ladies!

Hope everyone is as well as they can be! 

Repton good luck with your 2ww

Saskia take it easy hunny! 

Jayb how are ya hun?

Mikeygirl everytime i come on here you always jetting of somewhere!! Glad you decided on barcelona!

Pancha   

no news from me apart from severe mood swings with provera!!! 

Becki xxxxxxxx


----------



## rosep (Sep 12, 2006)

Thank you so much to all of you for your good wishes!!

The bleeding has stopped it was only spotting and not heavy,  HH have said  it's normal and not to worry!!. As you will all appreciate it's so hard not to. I have been up all nite unable to sleep. My DH shouted at me this morning (which is unheard of) to clam down as I am causing more problems.
It's easier said than done trying so hard to keep calm. 

Pancha Thank you so much for your good wishes it is very much appreciated especially knowing your treatment wasn't successfull, So sorry!!! 

Thanks again
Paula 
xxxx


----------



## VictoriaN (Aug 9, 2006)

Morning ladies

Hope everyone's well.

Paula - congratulations hon on your bfp, such good news, you make sure you take it easy

Pancha - I'm so sorry to hear your news, time is a really great healer and most of us, unfortunately, know exactly how you're feeling so we're all hear for you when you need us, sending you a big hug javascript:void(0);

Saskia - sending you so much luck for your scan tomorrow lovely, can't wait to hear the news when you get back

Repton - great news on the embies you've now got on board hon, you take it easy too

SG - welcome back, I'm so sorry for all you went through, I can't even imagine what it was like but I'm pleased to hear that you feel ready to try again

JayB - glad to hear you had such a good holiday, sounds like heaven having a foot massage

MIkey - have a great time in Scotland

Hello to everyone else that I've missed 

Not much to report from my end really, waiting to see if the dreaded javascript:void(0); comes on Saturday, fingers crossed that it doesnt as we tried naturally this month. If it does come then we're starting assisted iui next time so I'll start injecting on Monday. 

Big hugs to you all
Love Vix xxx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Morning Girls

no time for personals at work. Yesterday I experienced hot flushes not nice. Never had them before when I have had treatment. Last night was so tired when I got in from work I slept the whole evening woke up just before Mike went to work at ten then went to bed and slept until it was time to get up. Not feeling great today. Really hope I can start stimming soon because I usually feel better when this happens.

Sorry for the me post, hope you are all ok. Will try and do personals later. Lets hope all this is worth it this time .

Lots of Love Jaybxx


----------



## Repton (Sep 12, 2006)

had a terrible crazy nigyht last night, woke up at 4 to use the loo then could not go back to sleep so just sat reading through all the different boards on ff.  At around 7am got really tearful and negative and just broke down in hysterics 
Dh then woke up and kept asking if he had done something wrong!  He cuddled me till i fell asleep but i don't want to tell him my negativity as he is so positive.
Need to get out of the house today so am popping over to see afriend then maybe do some shopping.

Repton x


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Repton   for you honey this journey can be soo hard and we all get crazy times what a lovely DH. Take care hope you enjoy a good natter with your friend and treat yourself to something shopping take care

Lots of love Jaybxx


----------



## Pancha (Sep 28, 2006)

Hi Repton,

Dont read all the sad stories.  I think having period type pain is good.  The reason is i have read most of the ladies who get BFP complains of these pains, cramps etc.  I think this must be a sign that some thjing is happening in the tummy.  I did not had any pain or any changes till some brown stuff appear.

So be positive and think of the nice embies in your tummy.  I think the reason we get up in the night is we drink lot of water and the mind is restless.  I used to get up 3, 4 times in the night but now back to normal.

So be positive and will be lucky like Paula.  

All my best wishes to all the lovely girls.

Love
Pancha


----------



## nicky30 (Sep 23, 2003)

Hi all

Haven't had time to read through all the posts so just popping in to wish all you HH girls good luck (esp. JayB  ) 

Hope your tx cycles are going well and those on the 2ww are staying sane.

Good luck girls    

Nicky xx


----------



## Becki (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi ya ladies anyone intrested in any crime novels!!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=71141.0

hope you all well!

Love becki xxx


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Afternoon ladies,

Dannysgirl - hope the hsg went well today hun?

Saskia - hope your scan went well today hun?

sg- fab to see you back, if you know what I mean..pleased you feel ready to face tx again.. Yes, we are heading off to Barcelona on monday am and have appt on tuesday..not 100% sure but as sure as I'll ever be so just going for it now..won't start actual tx till after xmas tho..will let you know how I get on!

Becki - how's your mood swinging today? Has AF arrived yet..hope she does soon!!

jayb - hope you are feeling a little better hun..roll on stimms!!! When is your baseline scan?

Anna - having a break for a while to think about what you BOTH want and need sounds like a positive idea...not forever, but time-out for you and your dh to just be together and let your options sink in and assimilate so that you can reach a decision about ways forward together in your own time rather than it be something which is rushed into when perhaps one or both of you isn't quite ready or there yet. See you soon.

Repton - hope you have had a good day out today - hugs to you and so lovely to hear you have a supportive dh..take care and everything crossed here!

Vix - fingers crossed that it's injecting for you on Monday!

Pancha - hope you are taking care of yourself..you are very lovely to be supporting others at this difficult time for you so am sending a hug.

Paula - it must be really hard to relax but you know you need to even of your hormones are all over the place! Glad the bleeding has stopped..take good care of yourself hun

Nicky - thanks for your good wishes - ethan is gorgeous, bless him!

Panda - are ye back from yorkshire yet lass??

Well not much to report my end...busy weekend ahead and then off to Barcelona at 5.30am on Monday!

Love to all 
Mikeygirl xxx


----------



## sg (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi All,

Mikeygirl - hope the appointment goes well in Barcelona. 

Repton - I had what i thought were period type pains and I was convinced i wasnt pregnant but did get a BFP so it can happen. sending you   
good luck

Anna - its so hard isnt it. I know my DH feels sometimes that its all we talk about as well. A break I'm sure will be positive for you both, a chance to just have some time for yourselves because this IVF takes up all our time and thoughts. Take care

Jayb - hope you are feeling a bit better and that you will be stimming soon.

Vix - fingers crossed for saturday. Good luck

hello to anyone I've forgot, sorry just getting to grips with this thread again.

love SGxx


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Girls,

Im just writing some notes for a future article and was wondering what Holly House's requirements are for blastocyst transfer?

I figured it would be quicker to ask you than wait around for them to answer emails 

Thanks,

Tony
x


----------



## saskia b (Aug 3, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

Just a quick post as its late and I am very tired. Had my scan this am with the lovely William, wow he puts your mind at rest in about half a second, what a champ! Scan was fab. Before we went I was almost in tears because I have been having some pain and was convinced something was wrong but its just the ovary where I ovulated from, and this is normal to be uncomfortable apparently! Scan itself was just so emotional, clear as day I could see a blob with a heartbeat, so amazing to see it! And its MY blob! Truly truly awesome. Enough of all this I will be in tears again....

Sorry for the quickie, wishing you all the very best     and thankyou so much for all your thoughts 


Saskia xx


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Morning ladies,

Saskia - pleased your scan went well and you have been given some reassurance that all is ok with your little one...hope the rest of your pregnancy is highly uneventful!

Tony - HH require a minimum of 5 embryo's on day 3 to consider blastocyst transfer. This decision is always made by the embryologist and my understanding is that if you have the minimum 5, whether they are then taken to blastocyst is made solely on the quality of the embryo's from an embryological point of view, balancing into account the risk that there may be none that survive for a day 5 transfer. We generally are not given a 'choice' of whether to have it or not as, as I say the embryologist makes this decision (but of course we can say we would prefer a day 3 or go against their advice and hang out for day 5!). Hope this is fairly clear!

Have a good day gals x


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Thank you 

Tony
x


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Thanks Tracey just put a message on the birth announcements. What fantastic news, two little boys. Susiq many congratulations and enjoy motherhood if somewhat tiring.

Mikeygirl - Just wan't to wish you and Mike all the best for Tuesday. Will be thinking of you. Have a good break to. Look forward to hearing all about it.

Nicky30 Thank you for your message. What a gorgeous little smile Ethan has.Only seems five minutes ago we were sitting in the restaurant at FLP and you were on your 2ww.

Saskia so pleased the scan went well and you saw your little one's heart beat. I Know that the tears of happiness and relief would flow for me too. Such a miracle. Take Care, wishing you a happy and healthy rest of your pregnancy.

SG - good to hear from you again take care.

Vix my fingers are tightly crossed for the weekend for you

Anna big hug for you hun. The gap between treatments can be so hard. But it sounds like your DH needs some time too. It is so hard for us but for men they are supposed to keep it bottled whereas we can let our feelings out. I hope it won't be too long before he is happy for you both to continue and you can think about your next treatment.

Pancha hi hope you are ok

Panda hope you and your little ones are doing ok and growing nicely.

Colly mags you too and your little one.

Lins and stephjoy hope you guys are ok and the pain is easing for you.

Dannysgirl not long now, how are you getting on. Have you had the HSG?

Hi to everyone else Repton, Daycj,Becki (not into Crime novels but I will have a look all the same.

Well I don't feel much better today very nauseaus. Just hope and pray AF comes soon. On a lighter note going to my neices assembly this afternoon. Just hope I don't get a hot flush then. Would just like to know why I feel this poorly this time apart from memory problems DR has never affected me like this before.
Oh well back to work.

Love to you all, Have a good weekend.
Jaybxx


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Morning Ladies

Just a quick note coz I have to catch up from 2 days off work.

Aunties funeral went off well on Wednesday and it was a nice day in a weird kinda way.

Had HSG yesterday which I have to say was a little bit painful  so much so I forgot to ask the Dr what the result was !  anyway he told me that it was all OK and that my tubes are fine.  Me being Me I had to take a look at the results and it was a bit weird looking at it but cool too.  Felt fine when we left HH and had a nice cup of tea when I got home then the pain hit me with a vengance but after a couple of paracetamol and an hours sleep I felt much better.  Still feeling a bit delicate today but I hope that I'll be back to normal over the weekend.  Gotta call HH to get the results officially today then find out whats next.

Sorry for the me post.  Hope you are all ok.
Love
Clair xxxx


----------



## collymags (Jan 3, 2006)

Morning Ladies

not been on since getting back from Reykjavik as mixture of being busy, hands playing up and commuter ill. just been reading all the news.

Firstly, Pancha,  so sorry to hear your news, completely understand your sadness, though it must be made worse by not having family or friends around. hopefully we here a FF help to lessen things for you.  Stephjoy, and Pancake how are you both doing ? are things getting any easier for you, i so hope so.

JB you poor thing, i know what ye mean about the hot flushes, i had them plus insommnia real bummer, still if everything works out its a small price to pay, hopefully things will start getting easier.

Vix, i hope today doesn't bring you a void, wouldn't that be just lovely.

Anna,  i think your dh is being pretty sensible, at 30 and 27 you have time on your side (believe it from an old broiler like myself) getting of the ivf threadmill gives ye time to refocus, on yourselves individually and as a couple. its so important not to lose sight of that otherwise the whole process is a bit pointless. i always had decent gaps between treatments not necessarily deliberate just worked out that way.  to be honest i think it was how i kept my sanity,  it meant no talking about it or being restricted by timetables ets. its not to say i didn't think about it every day nor read up on it, but i did that privately for me not involving dp it was my way of coping. enough some fun, frolics and no pressure etc.

Repton, hope this 2ww goes ok, i did the telling friends a different date thing and it was great 'cos as you say it buys you time to sort your head out either way, smart thinking.  

Rosep and Saskia big congrats on BFP's, isn't it amazing to see a heartbeat in a tiny blob and to feel so protective and in awe of it.  enjoy girls it only gets better.

Mikeygirl,  Barcelona is getting closer, i do so hope its goes ok for you 

Dannysgirl, gee the hsg certainly didn't sound like fun, mind you at least its out of the way ready for you to get on with next treatment. hope results are favourable today.

SG hope your break from treatment is going well, mind you November is only around the corner, so not long now.

Becki hope things going well your end

Panda how was your trip?? how are your little ones doing?

Caroline hope yourself and Phoebe ok

this end no major news, seem to be pretty hectic catching up with mates or having visitors all of which i love.  the trip to Iceland was lovely. the plane journey finally kicked our little one in to touch, now i can finally feel the movements which are lovely both ticklish and amazing at the same time. i've now started called this child Flippity because it flips here and there plus better than being called Arthur (by dp) . well folks off to Tesco's and b&q, have 9 for dinner tonight plus dp trying to finish off doing diy in a bathroom heaps to do, but all good fun.  keep well everyone xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi all,

Seems to have been a quiet weekend on our thread - hope everone is okay...

This is a real quickie from me as I need to start some packing for Barcelona tommorow..taxi coming at 5.30am! I just can't believe that the appt at IM Barcelona has come round so fast..mixture of emotions really but am feeling positive and glad we are going. Also AF arrived today which means I can finally book my hysteroscopy with HH, which I hope will be before we go to Australia next month!

Sorry for the me posting today...love to everyone and      to everyone who needs it..will be thinking of you all whilst I am having tapas tommorrow evening  

Catch up with everyone's news on Thursday..take care
Love Mikeygirl xx


----------



## saskia b (Aug 3, 2006)

Hello all,

Blimey it has been quiet here over the weekend! Hope everyone is off doing exciting things unlike me sat here checking the boards! Its been yucky weather though so I have spent most of the day curled up on the sofa watching trashy tv. It was great!  

How are you all? I am ok, as you can see I have added a little picture I hope you don't mind! In case you are wondering the important bit is the spec in the middle of the black blob! Wow, NOW it is beginning to sink in! Enough about me....

Mikeygirl- Good luck for your trip to Barcelona, it feels like that came round really quick! Hope you get the answers that you want  

Collymags- Sounds like you had a great time in Iceland, somewhere I have always wanted to visit! Great to hear that you now have some movement from the bump! How exciting  

Dannysgirl- Glad you have had the HSG, now hopefully you can begin to make plans? Know how you feel about the painful HSG experience, I think its the sensation of pressure on your tubes which just feels unbearable doesn't it? All done now, well done. 

Jayb- Can't say I know how you feel about the DR, but the hot flushes sound like they are a pain, hope it settles down soon  

sg- Welcome back to the thread, I remember you from when I joined. You must have been through a really stressful time these last few months, hope your future plans bring you what you want  

Becki- Sounds like you have been having a big clear out hun, what with all these books for sale? How are the mood swings going? Whats the plan for treatment now?

Nicky30- I think I joined the thread after you last posted but hello! Ethan is a very cute baby, well done!

Anna- Big hugs for you, its great that dh has been open and honest with you about his feelings but obviously you may feel differently to him. We are always here for you on FF when you need to chat  

Pancha- Hello lovely how are you hun? Are you due a new appointment at HH yet or are you having a little break?  

Repton- How are you doing? You have not been on here too much during your 2ww... not long till test day now, hope you are ok   Stay positive

Vix- How are things with you? Last we heard you were waiting for AF to turn up, did she? If so I guess you are injecting by now... 

Paula- Has it sunk in yet? Any symptoms? Bet you can't wait till the first scan, when is your appt? I am a bit of a worrier and stress head too, my dh tells me off and says it will be passed on to the baby and that I should laugh more! Easier said than done though eh?  

Heidi- How are you hun we have not heard from you in a while?  

Macklm- How did it go with the frosties? Hope things went ok   Let us know

Mina24- Not long till your appointment now, did you find someone for reflexology?

Hello to everyone else...Mellymel, Panda, Lins, Stephjoy, Mummywannab, Daycj, Westsidestory, Tracey!

I hope you are all keeping well, big hugs and   to you all!

Chat again soon,

Saskia xx


----------



## Repton (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi all, sorry not been on but trying to keep my mind off 2ww, have been having period like symptons since yesterday so have convinced myself that it has'nt worked.  Really feel like having a glass of wine and a cigarette, it's been over 4 weeks and i have'nt missed booze and **** like this before!  Back to work tommorrow so that will take my mind off it abit hopefully!

Mikeygirl, good luck with your appointment in Spain-really hope that everything works out for you X

Jaybe, how are the hot flushes?  Hope you've had a good weekend

Saskia, i have done exactley the same as you today, have not even got dressed!  Off to watch the greatest comedy films now.  Love your scan picture, it must have been so exciting seeing that.

Hello to everyone else, will update during the week X


----------



## Pancha (Sep 28, 2006)

Hi every one.

Saskia wow its amazing isn't it.  All the very best to you and enjoy every minute.

Mikeygirl all the the very best to you.

I got a follow up appointment on 11th December.  Before i go i am trying to find some answers.
I don't know whether i have mentioned my history
I have got unexplained IF.  trying for the last 3 years.  I had my first IVF in 05 October failed and then FET in April 06 and now the 2nd IVF in Oct 06.  

I am fed up with this unexplained label.  Last time when i did some tests they found i have raised NK.  This time i was on prednisolone but nothing happened.  I read the all the posts on Unexplained and found lot more things.

Minx you are very knowledgeable with all the blood tests.  I am going to see my GP and ask him to check few more blood tests for me.  I am determined to find some thing before i go for the follow up.

Mean while have decided to try naturally too.  What else to do i must live in hope that one day i will be lucky.

Love to all

Pancha


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi

Well AF turned up on Saturday so I have my base line scan today. Will let you know how I get on. Hopefully it will mean I can start stimming. Still feeling very nauseaus but less poorly I think it was the build up to AF and I have had acupuncture since then. They put a needle in my head for stress and energy and when I got home I burst into tears so I think that worked .

Must go housework calling. Mikeygirl thinking of you today hope it goes ok.

Jaybxx


----------



## rosep (Sep 12, 2006)

Hello Everyone

Just thought I would update you with my news!! I am still spotting (no pain) I have had a blood test at HH they checked my HCG levels last week on day 3 my levels should have been 56 and mine were 243 Mary was very pleased.

I am still so worried I am trying to keep calm but it is so hard. My sister has had bleeding with all of her pregnancies so perhaps it's just something that we have to deal with.

My scan is on the 9th November can't wait then I will know for sure if everything is o.k.

Repton I completely understand how you feel but I felt exactly the same I was so shocked when I got a BFP I didn't feel any different, the only thing I could say is that I was going to the toilet more frequently.

Saskia I am so pleased, you must be relieved that everything is o.k.!!

Pancha hope your o.k. 

Mikeygirl Good luck Hope everything goes well.

Love to you all
Paula
XXXXX


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Paula - May be you have twins with the levels that high all the best for the 9th take it easy.

Jaybxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi everyone  

Well I'm back from a lovely week in Yorkshire.  The weather was fantastic and we only had rain on the last day so we did lots of sightseeing and lots of walking.  All very tiring for me but worth it just to be away from London for a week.  Im popping out big time now and I think I'm even starting to waddle...  

I have my 20 week scan on Monday afternoon whcih I am really looking forward to but also a little nervous about as this is the one where they can find out if there are major things wrong and I have a 40 minute appt, 20 mins for each baby - how am I going to hold my bladder for that long with them pressing on it??

Now back at work and have tons to do so can't stay on for long and v sorry that I don't have time for many personals.

Paula - congratulations!!  When you say your HCG level on day 3 do you mean day 3 of 2ww or day 3 of what?  I had a HCG level of 56 on day 4 of 2WW (was in hospital with OHSS hence them testing) and I am now nearly 20 weeks with twins!

Hope the rest of you are well and Jayb good luck with baseline scan hon, hope all is ok for stimming xx

Panda xxxxx


----------



## rosep (Sep 12, 2006)

Panda

Sorry didn't explain very well. I mean my reading was 243,  2 days after my missed period, so it would be day 16 after EC
(I have just been corrected by my DH) Pregnancy is making me lose me mind!!
My boobs have started to hurt, believe it or not I am pleased to me it's another positive sign.

Paula
xxxx


----------



## sg (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi All,

Jayb - hope the scan went well and you are now stimming. When i had acupuncture i had a needle in my head and i have to stay i didnt enjoy it at all, felt very strange.

Paula - good news about the blood test, maybe it is twins!!

Panda - glad you had a good break, Yorkshire is so beautiful, but then I'm form there so i guess I'm bias. Your 20 week scan seems to have come round so quick, hope all goes well for you.

Pancha - remember dreams can come true, hang on in there.

Repton - period like symptoms on the 2ww are not necessarily a bad thing, sending you   for the rest of your wait.

Saskia - hope you are well and getting lots of rest.

Mikeygirl - have been thinking of you today, hope all went well.

No real news form me, me and DH went to Oxford for the weekend for a  much needed break which was lovely. Tomorrow my SIL , husband and 2 kids are coming to stay for a few days so it will be very busy.

take care 
love SG xx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Girls

Panda lovely to hear from you. Your pregnancy seems to be going so quick. All the best for your 20 week scan, going to be tough holding that bladder for all that time but I am sure very worth it.

SG nice to hear from you and thank you for the good wishes.

Well went to HH and had really good news. Everything looked fine there was some fluid but none in the womb   and the lining was thin enough so i am officially first injection in 50 minutes. scan on Monday another one on Friday and then if all well EC will be on the Monday 6th. Saw Daniel today very funny story he put the condom on the end of the probe pulled it down and it went right through he just looked at me and went well that is a faulty one I just wanted to laugh  .

Take care love and hope to all
Jaybxx


----------



## Repton (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi Guys, how are you all?

Test day!  Went to Tesco at 6am to get test but could not do it till 9am, got a BFP! Cannot quite believe it!
Spoke to HH and booked scan for 16/11.  Went to the loo at 11ish and i am bleeding, not heavy but still bleeding so don't know what to think!

My (pregnant) BF was the only other person that knew i was testing today and we said we would go to the temple if it was positive so thats what we were doing this afternoon but now don't know what to do, any advice?

Good luck and positive vibes to everyone, Repton X


----------



## saskia b (Aug 3, 2006)

Hi Repton,

I was just about to post to ask if you have any news for us, have been thinking about you!

CONGRATULATIONS! Great news I am so pleased for you! Bet you can't believe it. With the bleeding don't be too worried yet, take it easy and see how things go, if it continues then maybe call them back at HH and ask for some advice. Remember that some bleeding can be normal, it does not always mean bad things but obviously you are bound to worry.

Wishing you all the luck in the world...   

Saskia xx

PS. Where is everybody? Very quiet few days here...


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Repton - Congratulations Honey xxx

I would just give HH a quick call back and tell them you are bleeding for some reassurance.  I bled twice before 12 weeks and I know how scary it can be.  The best advice is to rest and take it easy. xxxx


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Afternoon All  

Repton - congratulations honey great news to get another BFP here.  Put your feet up and look after yourself xx

Mikeygirl - How was Barcelona ??

Jayb - Wow moving along quickly babe.  fingers crossed for lots of loverly eggs

As for me it's been a bit hectic this week.  HH still haven't got the results of my HSG back but I spoke to Mary on Tuesday and she told me to go in yesterday morning for my CMV blood test and to talk to an embryologist and also to make an appointment with the councellor.  So off we went yesterday morning and I had the blood test then we went and spoke to Hannah.  HH have only 2 sperm donors at the moment so not much to choose from but we think one of them is a very good match so I have to call next week for my CMV results and speak to her again then.  I'm gonna wait til then for the HSG results too coz I feel like all I do at the moment is call them !  I also spoke to the councellor and we're booked to see her next Saturday.  So it's all moving along very quickly.  

hope everyone else is OK

Lots of love
dannysgirl xxx


----------



## cananna (Oct 4, 2006)

Repton - Congratulations!!!!!! Put your feet up and look after yourself. HH's success rate must be going through the roof right now!!!     

Had a gynae scan yesterday at the hospital local to my office. Awful building, horrible. Then had to sit in a waiting room with pregnant women. Posters all over the walls of pregnancy scans - what your baby will look like at 9 - 10 weeks, 20 weeks, what a single pregnancy looks like and what a triplet pregnancy will look like. It was the triplets that got me - all snuggled together in a line  

They hadn't told the sonographer anything about me so she starts saying she's going to scan my ovaries. She was a lovely lady but the whole experience made me very depressed. Couldn't face going back to an empty home so came back to work!   I must have been desperate.

Why o why do they send infertile women to a pregnancy ultrasound clinics? Can there be anywhere worse to be? Lying there watching the scan of an empty space where my baby should be was just sickening.


----------



## rosep (Sep 12, 2006)

Repton, congratulations!!!

I tested positive on the 17th October I am still spotting! I have had my HCG levels tested at HH
and I also have to take 3 pessaries per day.

I have pregnancy symptoms e.g massive boobs always on the loo and feeling queasy at the thought of vegetables (unheard of I am a veggie junkie).

HH say my levels are high and that some women just bleed lightlyand not to worry.

I hope this info helps,  I am keeping Boots profits up with the amount of pregnancy tests I have done so I understand how worried you are. The HCG test at HH costs 35 pounds (money well spent just to keep your piece of mind)

Hope everything o.k.
Paula
xxxx


----------



## pancake (Apr 22, 2003)

Hi Girls

Sorry I haven't posted for a while, I have been reading your posts, but have found the last few weeks very difficult, added to that I will be out of a job next Friday as my temp contract ends and I haven't yet found a new one, so am biting my fingers to shreds at the moment. Not had a good few weeks!

Repton - Many congratulatons to you, have a healthy 8 months.

Hi to everyone else.

Heidi
xx


----------



## Repton (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi everyone, just so great to see that everyone on this thread is there for each other, no matter what the dilemma is. 
Bleeding is not as much as this morning, did another test to make sure, HH have advised 3 cyclogest, oh joy!
had today off but am working Fri, Sat and Sun but will definatley be taking it easy.

Heidi, thanks for thinking of me, really hope things work out for you X

Paula, thanks for resaurence, am taking your advice on the HCG test at HH.  There is a Boots right next door to my work so i need to put my mind at rest else i'll be helping you keep their profits up!

Cananna, what a horrible thing, you'd think that a hospital would be more sensitive.   Thinking of you x

Dannysgirl, thank you, good luck with the sperm donor.  Can men just donate at HH, are they vetted and do they have to meet a certain criteria?  I'm asking because i am suprised that HH only have 2 donors.  X

Panda, thank you, will def be taking your advice about relaxing, hope you are keeping well X

Saskia, thank you, since i started on infertility journey all i seem to do is worry!  I know everyone feels the same on here and it is so great to be with people that understand. X

Mikeygirl, Jaybe, Pancha - Hope all is well and to anyone else that i missed XXXXXX


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Just time to do one message and will do personals later.

Repton    So pleased for you wishing you a very healthy and happy pregnancy. I don't think you ever stop worrying from treatment until you give birth and then speaking to friends who have their children they are always worried about something. But the amazing feeling of being a mummy will certainly out way the worry and you will find that out in 8 months. Take Care and try to rest when you can.

Hi to everyone else, not heard from Mikeygirl so hope everything went ok.

Lots of love and hope Jaybxx


----------



## Pancha (Sep 28, 2006)

Repton Wow what a lovely bit of news.  You must be over the moon.  Enjoy every bit of the day.  Dont think of any negative things and be positive and listen to all the experiance ladies here.  How nice to have all of them at a click of a button.

Paula, Saskia  nice to raed your mails.  It gives an idea how pregnency feels.  
Your sucess stories give me hope and an idea and to go ahead wth another try.  Lets see after the follow up.

Paula and Repton if you want mind how many cycles if IVF have you done please.  I hope you will understand if some one says of i got pregy after my 4th or 5th try it always gives me hope.  I know its sad but need some kind of hoe for me to hangon.

Hi Hidi.  Dont worry you will find a job soon.  Be strong.  in life if there is a down hill there has to be a climb too.  we will be mums one day

Love to all the girls

PanchaXXXXX


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi all,

Thanks for all your good wishes and kind thoughts..back from Barcelona now, bushed but feeling very positive and glad we went. 

It was kinda surreal going out there and visiting IM yet also doing touristy things too  ..Did have a bit of a 'doo' in the park after our appt..suppose it hit me that god, we will be back on this rollercoaster again and I wish I wasn't..but hey ho, I am glad we have this opportunity and will certainly give it my best shot, again.

Mike and I were both very pleased with the clinic as a place; very airy, clean and accessible. Everyone was very friendly and no-one batted an eyelid at Mike's disability which we were pleasantly surprised at  

We saw Dr Monica Redondo who we immediately warmed to and had no problems communicating with..she went through the process with us..we discussed all our concerns..mine especially around the medication as I wanted to do the gestone injections instead of pessaries and progynova instead of patches which she said was fine and gave us a 100 euro discount on tx cost. 

They actually allocate you 2 donors, a main and a backup which they start on the treatment a week after the main has started which reduces the risk of our tx having to be cancelled which is also quite reassuring. We were there over 2 hours and had my scan and catheter test which was fine, even though AF had arrived and so I had been dreading it  

She said we could have started tx this week    as we have fairly standard matcheable features, but we told her we are going to Oz on 21st November for a month so I am starting the contraceptive pill on day 1 of my December period with ET hopefully late Jan/Early feb..She mentioned that they have donors from all over the world and so they may not necc be Spanish wihch for some reason I hadn't considered. After we left I said to Mike that it will be important for me to know whether the donors are Spanish or not and if not which country they are from..feel I need to know that info for our child and so hope that will be possible..

I do still have my niggle about the future but I am trying to accept this is a natural worry and if we are blessed enough to actually be in the situation of having a child then we will just deal with it the best way we can. I do feel so much better about things now I have been and seen her and the clinic although I just hope the communication by email will work when we actually get started   

For now tho' I am staying positive and am just going to enjoy our trip to Australia then come back ready to focus on it if that makes sense..

Before that tho' I have my hysteroscopy booked at HH for next wednesday, which I am not looking forward to but glad I will get it done before going to Oz..

JayB- OMG...you could be at EC on Monday!!! Hope your scan goes well this morning..talk soon xx

Panda-  thanks for your text hun..hope you are keeping well and glad you had a good week up North. Hope all goes well on Monday for your scan..bet you can't wait to see your little ones again! xx

Anna- so sorry you had that experience...I have friends who have had exactly the same experience at Broomfield in terms of everyone being seen/scanned together no matter what their situation..hope the scan showed what you wanted and nothing you didn't? Talk soon xx

Dannysgirl - hellllooo!! Glad you have got a match with donor sperm..am so pleased HH have managed to get some..is your counselling sesh tommorrow or next sat? As I have said before, there really is nothing too worry about, we found it more like a chat than anything..hope your results come back soon and then it's all systems go...sending lots of     in preparation for you starting soon xxx

Collymaggs - will be thinking of you tommorrow for your hand op..hope it all goes well    xxx

Heidi - have been thinking of you and wondering how you were doing..am sorry to here that you have not found another job yet..it must be very stressful for you  ...just a thought that although you will always have us...if you feel that talking to someone else face to face might help, you can always get in touch with Jill the HH counsellor. This may not be your thing, but I have seen her several times over the years (it's free) and have found it helpful. Take good care of you and hope that things get a little easier soon xxx

Pancha - good to hear you have your follow-up booked now and hoping that you will find a way forward from that..take care xx

Repton-    fantastic news and wishing you a happy healthy pregnancy!! As others have said some women have bleeding during pregnancy and it is quite normal..keep taking the pessaries-  I always did 3 a day so know what you are going through (parp parp  ) and make sure you take it easy at work this weekend..

Paula/Saskia - glad all is lovely with you both..take care and stay well with your little ones! xx

Sg - thanks for your thoughts hun and hope the family staying has been a pleasure! xx

MackLM- have you had ET yet? Hope you are doing okay? Let us know when you can xx

Stephjoy - thinking of you xx

Lins-  am sure you are having a fab time in Turkey!! 

Hi to everyone else; Mellymel, Mummywannab, Daycj, Westsidestory, Tracey...right I must get dressed now as so many jobs to do...but love to all and thank Crunchie it's Friday!!!

Mikeygirl xxxx


----------



## sg (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi All,

Repton - congratulations, best wishes for a happy and healthy pregnancy.

Mikeygirl - glad you were happy with the clinic. Jan/feb will be here before you know it. good luck with it all.

cananna - I agree, i dont understand why they send us to the same department as all the pregnant women, I had this last year and also found it so hard. Have a good weekend.

Well the family have gone, it was all very busy with a 3 and 6 year old but it just confirms that i want children of my own. 

have a good weekend everyone

SG xx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Hey everyone - just a quickie to say hi and hope you are all well and glad you have things sorted Mikeygirl and now have a "plan" - can't believe you are off to Oz in a month's time, its gone so quick, you lucky thing!

Shameless plug - if you/friends/relatives are interested in buying books (all sorts), coins or framed silk embroideries or just want to have a nose go to our Ebay shop

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/pippandasbox

Have a fantastic weekend everybody, lets home the sun stays shining and I'm so pleased it was chilly this morning, I was getting fed up with it being warm and muggy, bring on the frost!! 

A xxxxx


----------



## Mina24 (Sep 9, 2006)

just picked up all my copies of all my NHS notes from Old Church Hospital ....found some more background notes which I haven't seen before ! All ready for HH next wk!! Wish me luck ! And sending all of you a lots of luck


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Girls Friday at last been a busy week

Rosep - Hope you are ok

Panda Good luck for Monday seeing your gorgeous two again. Will look on ebay I love my books.

SG Sounds like you had fun with the family

Saskia Pleased you and your little one are doing well

Dannysgirl Hope results come back soon. Pleased they have two donors for you. Not long now.

Cananna Sorry to hear about your experience at the hospital. I think we have all been there. Take Care

Pancake Hi to you pleased to hear from you. Hope you find a job soon.

Pancha hi, There are some women on this site that got pregnant on their 8th try. Not anyone we know from here.

Mikeygirl So pleased appt went well have been thinking about you and Mike.

Mina 24 All the best for next week what day and time are you going I shall be there twice next week.

Collymags all the best for your op hope it goes well

Hi to Daycj, lins, Nicky30, Becki hope you are all ok.

Well I feel very uncomfortable and bloated tummy wise so hope that is a good sign that there is lots of growing going on. The hot flushes have stopped thank goodness but the nauseaus feeling hasn't. Go down to 300 ml of Gonal F tomorrow have been injecting 450.

Hope you all have a good weekend.
Lots of love and hope 
Jaybxx


----------



## rosep (Sep 12, 2006)

Pancha

We were extremely lucky and got a positive first time.

I was diagnosed with severe Endo (no chance of natural conception) my dh is fine.

I never expected it to work first time, we are still in shock!! 

A close friend of mine got a positive on her 7th attempt and had a little boy (Freddie). She was determined and never gave up hope.

Paula
xxxx


----------



## collymags (Jan 3, 2006)

Morning everyone

sorry this crock of a woman not been on line, but haven't been able to sit for days.  last saturday had 9 for dinner so did the usual busy cooking and cleaning stuff towards the end of the day my back ached a bit but didn't think anything of it then sunday it got worse but on monday it was horrific. just about managed to get dressed and get in the car but realised short though the journey is i just couldn't do it.  ended up at the osteopath's .  he said its an inflammatory thing usually caused by hormones etc.  well murder it was particularly as not able to take anything. so was bored out of my brain, just lying on bed or pacing(even when having dinner).  still went back yesterday and huge improvement, only a slight twinge.  i tell ye its so weird particularly when ye've never had back problems before.  so between that and the hands i think i need to see a vet!!!!!!!! but at least i look blooming as everyone keeps saying.  op is actually wednesday.

Repton, how fantastic for you both, big congrats, hope that bleeding has settled down, i know what ye mean about doing preg. tests, for the first good few weeks i did 2 per week!!  still it kept me sane

Mikeygirl, i am so glad that Barcelona has worked out well for you, fingers crossed they may be the answers to your prayers

Cananna, sorry to hear about your scan experience, that was a tough one. hope things are ok now

Pancake, my heart goes out to you, i (no doubt many of us) know exactly how tough things are for you and how sad you are no doubt feeling,. mother time will eventually make it easier believe me.   

Dannysgirl, good luck with getting your match lass

jayb, EC time is getting nearere eh! heaps of     for you

to everyone else hope all remains well and a good weekend is had by all.  DP has pulled my reins in so we're having a lazy weekend, no frantic anything (supposed to be good for ye!!)  take care all xxxx


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi gals,

Just a quickie as so late for my voluntary work today!!

JayB - best of luck for scan today hun xxx

Panda - best of luck for your scan today hun xx

Back for personals later

Hope everyone has a good day.. 

Love Mikeygirl xxx


----------



## Becki (Aug 1, 2006)

hi ya ladies!

Mikey girl so happy for u, glad things are looking up! sounds like a very professional service and more varied in barcelona!

Everyone else so much is happening on this thread! sending best wishes to you all! 

Well update for me! 

 still has not arrived bit worried now! as i stopped provera 12 days ago! and no signs whatso ever of it arriving! looks like i need to go back to drawing board again! 

Best wishes 

Becki xxx


----------



## Tanner (Sep 14, 2005)

Hello,

I haven't posted on this site for ages but thought I would pop in.  Am not one of HH's biggest fans today.  I am day 13 of my 2ww and wasn't doing any waiting this morning as I tested and have a very faint positive line which happened last time too which means I can get pregnant but I cannot keep them.  HH seem to be very focused on the ET but it stops there.  Surely there is something they can give me other than 2 pessaries a day.  I have heard of people getting HRT during this period or 3 pessaries.  I mentioned the 3 pessaries to Danial who practically laughed at me.  I honestly could have done no more this time but am getting the same crappy results.  I just don't understand how the same thing can happen twice, one after another.  I think I could have slightly low hormone levels so wonder if there is anything they can give to boost them a bit.  My faith in HH is faltering.  Today I called them, my brain was switch on panic mode and I gave the wrong tel number and they said don't worry we have it on file.  An hour later having sat with the phone on my lap I called them and they were still using the number I said was wrong.  Anyway I don't know what nurse I was speaking to but she wasn't helpful in the least.  Just staying you tested early so I cant help you till tomorrow basically.  I said what do I need my hcg levels to be tomorrow she said about 25 and they double every 2 days.  So I thought well there is still the slimest of chances but she was useless, non comital and annoyed me.  I have never seen a proper positive pee stick result so asked what will it look like because I don't know what normal looks like perhaps they are faint for ages but she just kept saying you need to test tomorrow and see what it looks like.  If i had ever seen a positive hpt I wouldn't be needing them.  So as you may be able to tell I feel very annoy with the world today and have a pain in my chest as I feel so sad and I have to go through this hell all again.

Sorry for the ramble

Tanner


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Tanner

Honey a positive faint line or otherwise is a good sign. Just seeing from your past history you say you have a blocked tube have they checked to see if their is fluid in the tube it is caused Hydrosalpinx and if this is the case the fluid is toxic to embryo's which is what they think caused my M/c on my first tx. I did not even get to test day but my little one did implant.
I really hope the line gets darker and this little one/s are able to stay. hugs and prayers for you.

Mikeygirl have a good day thanks for the text.

Becki I know this may seem a daft thing to say but have you done a pregnancy test just to make sure?

Collymags - you poor thing and good luck for your op.

Panda - hope your little ones were ok today.

Hi to everyone else.

Had my scan at HH today 8 follies so far, Michael thinks that EC will be next Wednesday not Monday but I don't care as long as things go ok. Lining is 7 1/2  so that is ok too. Michael says that last time I was further along but nothing to be concerned about.

Lots of love and hope 
Jaybxx


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi Tanner,

Am so sorry you are having all this anxiety today hun..I can almost hear the stress coming off your post...

I will probably get shot by someone for suggesting this but you could just do another pessary today (to make it 3) - it won't do you any harm and then you can follow up tommorrow. Some people will know my feelings about Dan, I think (absolutely NOT like William or Michael) he can often be very free and easy and miss the very real concerns we have  . I honestly think it won't do you any harm as for my last 5 treatments I have been on 3 pessaries a day, and if it eases your mind a little tonight..(have never heard of hrt being given?).

Yes you can test again tommorrow (maybe use one of the digital tests?) and then ring HH first thing and ask for a bchg level blood test asap, even tommorrow if you can get there. You have to pay £35 but hey it will put your mind at rest that your pregnancy levels are what they should be. After my ectopic I gave up on home pg tests and just go to HH for the blood test on day 14 regardless so it is possible.

I think JayB has got a real point that if the worst happens with this pregnancy, then the possibility of hydrosalpinx is something you could get checked later. 

In the meantime, try and stay calm hun which I know is not easy right now and remember you can always ask to speak to someone else if you are not happy with the response you get..personally, I have always found Linda and Liz the most helpful.

Do keep in touch Tanner and let us know how you get on tommorrow...will be hoping and praying that we can start celebrating your BFP properly then..

Take care 
Love Mikeygirl xxxxx


----------



## sg (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi Tanner,

sorry to hear you've had a bad time with HH. Like the others have said test tomorrow using a digital test and then get a blood test done as well. Hopefully you'll be celebrating tomorrow. good luck

love SG xx


----------



## DCS (Jun 15, 2006)

Hello Everyone,

I haven't ever posted here before - first IVF in July BFN going for FET this month. I have been having acupuncture but would like to know if any of you could recommend an acupuncturist locally that has a knowledge of IVF. (I am not very confident that mine does !) Have anyone used the one recommended by Holly House ?

DCS. x


----------



## collymags (Jan 3, 2006)

Morning All

Firstly DCS where is local for you ?? a lot of the girls sing the praises of the Plumb blossom centre in Chelmsford, don't know if thats any use to you.  i had acunpuncture on my 3rd cycle, still got a bfn but, it really did relax me on the days i had it.

Tanner, gosh lass, you're having a tough time sorry to hear you're not happy with HH.  it is strange in that one ET is done thats it really particularly when they've been involved a lot pre ET, we always felt it was a bit of an anti-climax care wise.  i certainly agree with Mikeygirl, i had 3 pessaries for all of mine so in a way upping it wouldn't have hurt.  also i found that doc. not to be as receptive as others to our worries, and he would in fact suggest things against what the others had recommended so it was a bit tough being piggy in the middle. Test wise you can get anything from a faint to a strong line for it to be a bfp it really does vary.  don't forget the 2ww is the worst bit and often exaggerates things we feel without us even realising, your anxiety is only natural, but it will get easier once you've tested (no matter which way it goes), fingers crossed its a positive for you. heaps of   

Jayb, things sound like they are going swimmingly which is great, and fingers crossed it continues.

sorry no more personals but fingers are now too gammy to use the lap top for long. have a good day all.  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tanner (Sep 14, 2005)

Hello,

Just a quick mini update.  We tested an hour ago, not a digital as I stocked up on the other type as they said not to use a digital, anyway the line was a bit darker.  You could tell it was blue and was as wide as the horizontal and you didn't need to backlight it or shine a torch on it, it was there and could be seen from four paces away.  So we reckon it warants a trip to HH to get a bloodtest.  They suggested I go to my GP for the test yesterday but I think they take longer and I need to know today if fact now but will settle for later.  Have taken the advise re the three pessaries and started last night feel a bit stupid for not doing that at the beginning as if it doesn't harm me what is the problem if it eases my worries a bit.  Hope the extra pessary didn't make stick show up more but think that gives you a different hormone.

Thank you so much Jayb, Mikeygirl and Collymags for your posts.  

All the best

Tanner


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

DCS - welcome to HH thread sorry to hear about your BFN in July and wish you all the best for you FET. Like collymags says I go to Plumb blossom in Baddow Road in Chelmsford they are very good and have experience with infertility and IVF and they have ladies who have become pregnant. Rob and Alison are very nice people and I really enjoy going I started in April this year during my second treatment. It has also helped with my arthritis and reynauds.If you would like more information pm me.

Collymage thaanks for your wishes.

Tanner - really pleased for you hun, wishing you a very healthy and stress free pregnancy. Hopefully I will be joining you soon 

Before I go isn't this halloween screen great well done guys.

Lots of love and hope 
Jaybxx


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Morning all - gosh this screen colour is a little freaky and is making my eyes go all !!

Tanner-  glad you are feeling a little better this morning hun and let me add my   on your  ...will be keeping everything crossed for your bchg test today - I would also get it done at HH rather than wait a week for gp!! Let us know how you get on when you can but in the meantime, be thinking of you xx

DCS- -welcome to the thread   Sorry to hear of you bfn, we all know how hard that is to cope with here. Glad you have found us tho for your FET this month...   this will be the one for you! Are you doing a natural FET or a medicated one? When do you start? I too have heard great recommendations for the Plumb Blossom Clinic in Baddow Road although I know they do get booked up as so many people want to go there! Keep in touch..xx

JayB - morning   xx

Collymaggs- hope your op tommorrow will get your gammy hands sorted out ..love to you and your little 'un xx

Just to say I had some news from Panda who had her 20 week scan yesterday...she had to have an emergency op last night..babies are fine but there were concerns she could miscarry without the op..so please keep her and the twins in your thoughts and prayers today gals xxx

Better dash now but love to all and talk later..

Mikeygirl xxx


----------



## DCS (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Thank you all for your comments I will certainly ring them as I am only 15 minutes from Chelmsford. I will let you know how I get on. Have a great day everyone !
DCS.x


----------



## sg (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi All,

Mikeygirl - know what you mean about this screen, very freaky!! Please pass on my best wishes to Panda, I hope her and the twins are fine.

Tanner - congratulations. Fantastic news about your  
best wishes for a happy and healthy 8 months.

DCS - sorry to hear about your BFN, fingers crossed for FET this month. 

love SGxx


----------



## Becki (Aug 1, 2006)

hi y aladies 

 has certainly arrived i am buckled over in pain with my back and my stomach!!

i have a scan on thursday and its all go from there, not to sure what to expect i guess its injections form there and then waiting for egg collection! 

It feels weird never had cycles that much so i in so much pain! and cant cope! but its good that its here! 
hope everyone well!!

Panda my fingers are crossed and hope all is well! xxxxxxxxxxx love always 

Becki


----------



## Repton (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi Ladies, how are you all?

Tanner, congratulations on BFP.  After my BFP i had a little bleed for a couple of hours and HH have advised me to stay on 3 cyclogest a day until my scan on the 16/11.  Good luck and take lots of rest!

Becki, good luck with scan on Thursday.  I found as soon as i started stimming that time just flew by until EC.

Mikeygirl, how are you? glad things went well in Barcelona.  I have PMed Panda but if you speak to her please tell her she is in my prayers.

Jayb, when is your EC?  Sorry not been on for a few days so feel like i have missed loads!  Best of luck to you! X

Myself, no more bleeding after test on Thursday, did another test on Fri, Sat just to make sure!  No symptons as yet apart from feeling really tired.  Still can't believe that it is true and feel like it's going to be taken away from me at any time so trying not to get too excited!
Back to work today after 2 days off so better get ready, lots of love to all of you, Repton X


----------



## Tanner (Sep 14, 2005)

Hello everyone!!

I was so fustrated yesterday as my internet was down all last night, with BT so don't know if they were doing something.  Well I went in for my HCG test and was going to wait for a long as it took but the machine was broken so they couriered it to Harley Street and said i would get the results at 1pm.  Then Mary called at 10 to one to said it was more likely going to be 4.  So I had a few more heart pounding moments and wasn't as confident in the results as some of you were and come 3.30pm i couldn't stand it any more and called but there was no news.  Then at 3.40pm the news came in that it was 49.8 which was miles better than I could have every dreamed off.  I called dh and was in floods of tears so he assumed the worst and was getting ready to console me until he heard the number and said what the hell you crying for?  Must have cried tones yesterday.  It is so hard to let it sink in as you try and protect yourself so much from the news.  Though it feels a bit like getting to the next level on a video game, there are loads of new worried and hurdles the next making sure af doesn't come and that the first scan is ok.  

Thanks for all you good wishes and good luck everyone as you just never know when your number comes up!!

Love

Tanner
xx

Ps. defo on the 3 pessaries.  And Mary at HH was excellent yesterday!!


----------



## Becki (Aug 1, 2006)

Hello ladies 


Repton and tanner           So happy for you!

Everyone else hope all is well! 

I have my baseline scan tomorrow not to sure  what to expect after that! so wil have to wiat and see! 

I no this is TMI but how the hell do you keep a little bit of dignity when your   is here and you are having your scan! 

sorry for info but dont no what to do!! 

Love to you all 

Becki xxxx


----------



## VictoriaN (Aug 9, 2006)

Hi there ladies

Hope you are all well. I've not posted for a while but I've still been catching up on all the news.

Mikeygirl, if you hear from Panda please pass on my love to her and tell her I'm thinking of her and the little ones.
Glad to hear things went so well for you in Barcelona, its good to hear you came back so positive. At least you can go away to Oz and relax and enjoy yourself with a glass or two knowing that your tx will start in the new year. 

Repton and Tanner, really pleased to hear of your bfps, good to get some positive news

Becki, sorry you're suffering so much but at least now you can begin the next stage and move on with your tx. I'm sure having your af and having a scan is nothing to worry about, I'm sure they've seen it all before hon!

Collymags, hope the op went well yesterday and that your hands are soon back to normal 

Jayb, glad to hear the scan went well, good luck for next week, fingers crossed for you

Hello to Saskia, Pancha, Lins, Sg and anyone else I've missed.

I had my scan yesterday and we're good to go with the insemination tomorrow afternoon. The drugs have worked, everything is as it should be. We discovered since our last meeting with William that I've actually got a higher than average number of Killer Cells so I start on the steroids tomorrow morning along with the pessaries. Although I'm not looking forward to the prospect of taking steriods at all, I really believe that this time it'll work and we'll finally have the positive result Sam and I have both been desperately waiting for. 
Had my 33rd birthday yesterday too, and have been feeling a bit down about the fact that another year has gone passed and its still only the 2 of us. But we're in the best possible place now for our tx to work. So lots of sticky ones please girls. 

Take care all, lots of love 
Vix xxxxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi all

JUst thought I would pop on and say thanks for all your well wishes.  I found out on Monday that I have an incompetent cervix (something that I asked about at HH because I bleed in between period etc etc but was told not to worry!!).  Anyway the thickness of the cervix should be around 3cm and mine was down to just 7mm on Monday and was rushed straight over to maternity and booked in for an emergency rescue stitch which I had done at 6pm whilst awake   I was numb though as had a spinal block which is amazing!

The babies were both fine on the scan and had lots of lovely fluid around them but basically the bottom line was have the stitch or miscarry them and at 20 weeks they wouldn't survive.  

So the stitch is in and I now have to rest and take it easy and have been signed off for 6 weeks until my next scan on 12 December.  The babies can survive at 24 weeks but would be very touch and go so the goal is to get to 32 weeks.  I've told work 6 weeks and have sent my sickness certificate into them but I have no intention of going back at all now and DH is absolutely adamant that I will not and has banned me from even talking about going back.  

Had a really good night's sleep last night so feel better both physically and mentally today but still v frightened.

Hope you are all well, off to put my feet up again, will check back in a day or so

A xxx


----------



## saskia b (Aug 3, 2006)

Hello ladies,

I have been away for a few days and it seems like loads has gone on since then! You turn your back for 5 minutes...

Panda- So sorry to hear your news but sounds like you had a scan at the right time to find out about your cervix, and get the right treatment for it. Hope you have your feet up and are taking it easy, sending you lots of good luck for the next 20 weeks or so....  Now you can while away the days chatting to your FF's!

Mikeygirl- Glad to hear all went well for you in Barcelona, it must be reassuring to have a plan again, and as someone else has mentioned you have a fab holiday in Australia between now and tx, wishing you all the best  

Becki- Wow things are moving on for you and its scan time already, good luck for your scan on thursday honey  

VictoriaN- Good luck for your tx today, hope you can have some time to put your feet up and pamper yourself during 2ww, will be thinking of you and sending  

Collymags- Good luck for todays hand op, must be good to finally get it sorted  

Jayb- Sending you lots of    for your follies! Wishing you all the very best!

Tanner- Welcome and congratulations on your BFP! I had really faint lines on my first few tests and they didn't look that much darker after a few days, but dh did a good job at convincing me all was good and slowly it sank in...obviously with your past experiences you are bound to be worried but I have ny fingers crossed for you. Just a word of caution, the worrying seems to get worse and worse, and sometimes I get a bit out of hand with worry until dh tells me to stop being silly and then I think, blimey all I wanted was to become pregnant, which should have been the stressful part but NOW I seem more stressed than ever. What a wally I am.....Good luck chick! 

DCS- Welcome! Hope you managed to get to an acupuncturist near you. Couldn't recommend it more although mine was nowhere near Chelmsford. Hope your dreams come true x

Well me and dh went to see his Mother this weekend, first time since discovered I was pregnant and it can be stressful for me at the best of times but this weekend was worse! We have an ok relationship but dh is not very close to her either and she doesn't seem to pick up on this (they had issues when he was younger and she walked out on him and his Dad). Anyway, she is a fairly selfish person and pleases herself before others every time, but now I am pregnant she says that she is going to be visiting us regularly, she has invited herself to our house next christmas already, says that the baby will be very well behaved for her and she will be its favourite grandparent etc etc! JUST GENERALLY RUBBING ME UP THE WRONG WAY! AAAGGHHHHH!   Well this is not the half of it but I would be here all day if I told you all everything and frankly it would be boring for you! 

Anyway, thanks for listening to my woes, other than this everything is dandy and I am very well. Last week I felt very yuck and bloated, nauseous etc but am now feeling great so cannot complain at all!

I hope everyone is well, hello to everyone I have missed....Repton, Paula, Pancha, Lins, sg, Mina24, stephjoy, dannysgirl and I am sure there are others I have missed out but hi!

Chat again soon,

Saskia xx


----------



## sg (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi All,

Panda - Glad to hear you and the babies are ok. You take it really easy now, dont blame you for not going back to work.

Tanner - fantastic news about the bloods. Congrats again

Repton - congratulations, take it easy

Saskia - blimey if MIL is like this now what will she be like when you have the baby. Good luck!!

Becki - good luck with the scan

VictoriaN - hope all went well today and you are now resting. good luck for the 2WW.

Hello to everyone else

love SG xx


----------



## DCS (Jun 15, 2006)

Hello Everyone again,

Thanks for all you kind words - I am at Holly House on Monday for my first scan - I on a natural FET as I have a very regular 28 day cycle. It will be day 11 on Monday and so I assume fingers crossed that at least 2 of the eggs of the 5 frozen will be OK to use. Has anyone else had a natural FET - any advise ? I was so distraught when my first IVF failed I am not looking forward to the 2wk wait and how I am going to cope if I get a BFN  again. 

DCS. x


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi DCS - I know the feeling I think I have coped very well up until now but if it doesn't work this time after I have had everything done to make us successful I know it is going to be harder. Trying to stay positive have better days than others. As far as we know there is no real reason to us not being successful but you just never know. What ever happens I will be at HH on Monday either for another scan or EC what time are you going??

Hi to everyone else 

Saskia can't believe you are nine weeks already.

Panda honey so pleased you and the little ones are ok. Would be exactly the same about going back to work those little lives are to precious to worry about work your DH sounds very caring.

As for me still feeling very uncomfortable and tired scan tomorrow hopefully more follies and big ones at that.

Lots of love and hope
Jaybxx


----------



## cananna (Oct 4, 2006)

Dear Panda

So glad the four of you are okay. Hang in there. DH is absolutely right - there are the important things in life, and then there's work. He sounds adorable.

To Panda's twins - hang in there, literally   Your mummy and daddy love you more than you will ever know, so just stay where you are and we'll see you next year. It's far too cold out here - stay where it's warm and comfortable.

DCS - coping is always the hardest part but you've been through so much already. You sound like a very strong lady. You will keep going, somehow. One day we will get there and look back and think 'I'm so glad I persevered. It was so worth it."

Jayb - sending you lots of   for tomorrow. Hope you get lots of big follies.

Saskia - congrats, and good luck with MIL. Have similar issues with my own mum. Sometimes it feels like the treatment is a piece of cake compared to dealing with the family and that you end up with your emotions dominated by the very people that should be supporting you the most, not diverting your energy from what's important.

Tanner - congrats, keep us posted. 

VictoriaN -     for the 2WW

Got my cardiac scan tomorrow - Turners women are high risk pregnancies, heart failure can be an issue, so have to get checked out that the old ticker will keep ticking for the 40 weeks before they'll give us some eggs.

Does anyone else feel like they're talking about going to Tescos and buying 6 large free range when they talk about donor eggs?

lots of love to you all


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi lovely chums,

Just a quickie post today as off again with Mike for work - this time to Cardiff on the train  

Had hysteroscopy yesterday...was a long day, was there from 9.45 to 5ish as felt terrible when I came round, really sore, lots of bleeding etc...they gave me diamorphone shots and then extra pain killers later..lots better today tho still a dull ache - still bleeding but was told this could be for a few days so not too worried. Anyways, William did it and found no visible nasties which was fab. He will have the biopsy results back monday and this is to see whether I have any glandular infections   He did a full d and c aswell so I should be all nicely cleaned out for starting tx again in December  

JayB - lots of    for your scan tommorrow hun, will be thinking of you, hang in there and I promise to ring BIG choccie muffins to you as soon as I can!!! xx

Panda - glad you are taking your dh's advice as they are right sometimes   I know you also have your priorities right so just try and enjoy the peace and quiet before the lovely bubs arrive   xx

Collymaggs - thanks for your text - pleased your op went well   Hope to see you soon lovely chum! xx

Anna -    for your scan tommorrow - am sure you will be fine as you seem a strong cookie to me!! Hope you got the letter back I sent to you and you didn't mind me tweaking a few words - as I said, it made me feel like I had put in some effort   Told M about the possibility of having first meet at our house and he was fine about it - not that he had a choice   but it would def have to be in the New Year..hopefully we can grab a coffee before Oz...talk soon! xx

Vix - hope all went well with your insem yesterday and that you are now doing some serious sofa hogging...my best friend after 2mc's and 2 ectopics found she had raised NKC's...she started on the prednisolone and now she has a gorgeous baby girl who is 1 year old so that can often be the key...I pray it is for you hun...sending lots of    xx

Becki - hi hun, hope your scan went well today...I wouldn't worry about the AF/scan thing...I have had this numerous times and even when we went to Barcelona - it's def worse for us that it is for them, they just get on with it whilst we die of   I think Michael was scanning today so you will be in good hands..let us know how it went xx

Right, just realised the time, better go and pack as leaving in less than an hour but love to everyone I've missed...

Talk soon - will try and log on tomorrow in M's office..

Mikeygirl xxxx


----------



## Tanner (Sep 14, 2005)

Hi,

Thanks for you kind messages.  It has been quite a worry since i found out as am very scared of doing someting wrong and to be honest it is quite sore today, i called hh and they said the chances are it is just wind, how glamorous.  Is it usual for it to still hurt a bit after?  Anyway good luck everyone.  Hope you're taking it easy Panda and Mikeygirl.

Love

Tanner
xx


----------



## Thewife24 (Nov 1, 2006)

thanks Natasha!


I'm new to all this and I have just booked this morning my consultation at Holly House - got the 10th Jan - was hoping it'd be sooner but what with Xmas coming up hoping the time will go quite quickly.

I was just wondering what happens at your first consultation and how soon they say you can start treatment?   

We were deciding between HH and the ARGC but our doc recommended HH and also money was a factor in our decision so any positive stories from there would be great to hear?

Thanks for any replies
Alex


----------



## Becki (Aug 1, 2006)

hi ya Ladies!! 

had an embarassing day today! Had my baseline scan today all seems ok! started on Fostimon?? today so guess i started stimming! 

Have scan on wed next week!

Hope everyone well! 

Love becki xxx


----------



## sg (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi All,

Mikeygirl - glad you are ok. Enjoy Cardiff, you certainily seem to get around.

Alex - welcome. At my first consultation Michael took our history and then explained the whole ICSI procedure to us in lots of detail. DH had to give a sperm sample and the results of this were also explained. There were lots of opportunities to ask questions and I would recommend that you think about what you want to know before you go and also that you take a notepad and pen to write things down as there is just such a lot to take in. The staff at HH are fantastic and never rush you. Hope this is useful. 10th January isnt too far away and the time will go quickly. As for when you can start treatment that is as soon as you have had your screening tests done and they have the results. As you have a bit of time to wait it may be useful to go to your GP for these are HH charge you. Good luck.

Becki - good luck with stimming.

Cananna - good luck for your scan tomorrow.

love SG xx


----------



## Becki (Aug 1, 2006)

Morning ladies!! 

hope everyone is keeping well!! 

No update really AF has calmed down and the injections are going well has anyone had fustimon before

Love becki xxx


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Morning gals from lovely Welsh Wales  

JayB - my phone has died and I forgot my charger so am unable to text to say Good Luck for your scan today so am saying it here instead..keeping all crossed for fab follies today    xx

Becki - congratulations on starting stimms   I've never had Fostimon so can't offer any advice I'm afraid...best of luck with the jabs...just keep singing very loud whilst you do them  

Alex - welcome to our thread! I am personally a great fan of HH (over ARGC) and those who work there as throughout our tx journey they have always given us a high level of personalised professional care - so I think you are in good hands! I also know of many women who have acheived their dreams through HH (my best friend being one of them!) including at least 4 women on this thread that I can think of now; Panda, Collymaggs, Saskia, Paula so there are many reasons to feel hopeful. SG has explained what happens at the initial consultation and (unless you are looking at donor treatments e.g. donor eggs) you are usually able to start treatments once your screening tests have been done and your next cycle has arrived. As you say, with Christmas not far away, time till Jan 10th will whizz by...in the meantime you could be getting your screening tests done through your GP if they will do this and getting yourself relaxed and into the best shape physically for starting treatment asap after the 10th. Please feel free to shout up with any specific questions you have as you think of them and we will do our best to answer!! 

Anna -    for your scan today hun xx

Tanner - hope you are feeling a little better today...make sure you take things easy hun...have you got your first scan booked in yet? xx

Panda - hope you are chillin out with your babes today hun...thinking of you xx

Dannysgirl - when are you having tx this month hun Was shocked when Sppooooneeee got kicked off SCD, weren't you? xx

Love to everyone else...nearly the weekend chums (and a lovely train journey back to Essex from Cardiff this evening )!!!

Mikeygirl xxxx


----------



## cananna (Oct 4, 2006)

Humph  

Scan today was fine - will find out how I am when I see the consultant on 22nd Nov. 

Last night my sister who has a 2 year old boy phoned me. My sisters only ever phone me to tell me they are pregnant, so I knew when I answered the phone. Yep. She's just found out that she's expecting baby number two. Reassured her that I love her and was happy for her, because I was.

Then I phoned my PCT this morning. They have agreed to fund our first cycle at HH. I'd asked them if they'd fund treatment in Barcelona as HH has no donors. Their governance officer has come back saying that they would not pay towards us going to IM Barcelona, even though HH said our options are to find our own donor or go abroad. They are insisting that they find a clinic in the UK with a donor for us. Coming on the back of last night it is just insult to injury. They are still waiting for a response to their email from HH which may influence them but it all sounds pretty hopeless.

So have gone from happy to desperate in about five minutes.

But TGI Friday - SCD tomorrow. Yay!!!! Can't wait to see what Mark Ramprakash is going to do this week. And I agree - how come Spoony got knocked out when Georgina was dreadful and Jan Raven is struggling bless her.

love to all and welcome to Alex xx


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Hello Ladies

Jayb - Good luck with the scan honey xx

Becki - I had fostimon on my last ICSI so any questions gimme a shout.  Good luck with stimming !

Alex - Welcome!  Jan 10th will be here before you know it

Cananna - PCT's are so frustrating aren't they.  I hope you can get it sorted out.

Mikeygirl - SCD what a shocker spoony was and it's the only one I've missed so far.  Wasn't last weeks show heated with everyone having a go at the judges althought I'm sure I remember a similar thing happening last series.  Can't wait 'til tomorrow nights show

As for me well it's all moving on so quickly now.  My HSG results finally came back and as the consultant told me at the time all is thankfully OK.  Got my CMV result today which was + and then AF showed up so I'm booked for my first scan next Friday ! oh and we have an appt with the councellor tomorrow.  Wow it's all go.  It seems like a lifetime ago since we had our last TX and using donor sperm is such a big decision but we're happy that we're getting another shot at being parents.  I've spoken to Hannah and we have reserved our choice of donor sperm so we're back to the fingers crossed mentality.  I'd almost forgotten over the last 7 months how it feels to be going through TX and I'm feeling anxious and insecure and all the usual feelings that you girls all know.  I'm just so gratefull that I found FF and you ladies to share it all with.

Have a great weekend all 
Love
dannysgirl xxx


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi gals, 
Am lurking here as done all work for Mikey, had lunch and now a bit  

Dannygirl - whey hey girl, things are really moving on...you'll be basted before you know it   Good that you are CMV+ as much bigger choice of donors..When we started tx I was cmv- but then suddently I became cmv+ - nver did find out where I caught the infection from   Hope all goes well with the counsellor tommorrow...as I've said before, Jill is lovely and just think of it like a chat with her. From talking with you about the issues you seem proper clued up on it all so I know you will be fine hun. Keep us updated on everything as we will all be thinking of you and I'm sending you lots of     especially!! xx

Anna - oh hun  's to you..you know, we know how you are feeling...that happy for them sad for you feeling . I have to admit having a giggle at the PCT governance officer 'insisting' they find a clinic with egg donors who will treat you in the UK...well, when they find one can they let me know where it is too    I'm sure they must think that all of us women who need egg donation just want a lovely jolly holiday to Spain!! I hope that HH may be able to help persuade them hun but unfortunately I know from personal experience that they mostly haven't got a clue about the reality for us  ..am here for you if you want to talk xx

Jayb - how did it go hun   xx

Love to everyone else...

Mikeygirl xxx


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

mikeygirl - Who you been kissin' ?   

Hannah told me that CMV is so easily transferable that it can even be transfered by kissing !!  When Sarah told me this morning I was CMV+ I said "Oh I thought I would be"  she seemed quite shocked and asked my why I thought that.  I had to laugh really.  I'm not sure but I think she thought I'd got married a virgin     I just said "well it's so easily transferable I just guessed I would be !


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi GIrls

Sorry I have been AWOL for a while, but been reading up on everyones news.  Will try to catch up properly over the weekend and get to 'know' the the 'newbies'. Been having sneaky looks at work.

Mikeygirl - so pleased you are on the next step, you are so brave.  I had the Hysterscophythingywasit.. it not a pleasant experience but at least you are another step closer.
Panda - you poor thing, get plenty of rest
Becki - thanks for your texts today, was getting worried,good luck hun

Well are a week in Turkey which was lovely, nice and relaxing, and gave me plenty of time to think I have decided to carry on.  Can't afford to try IVF again, so on Monday went to Drs and have been given the first course of Clomid so once again waiting for AF , need so AF dances please
             

Have a lovely weekend all, I will log on this weekend and catch up properly.

Love of love and positive vibes

Lindsey
xxxx


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi Lins

Lovely to see you back hun- we've missed you  
You are brave too matey and so I'm sending you an AF dance to bring her on!!

[fly]            [/fly]

Gotta rush as leaving for home in a few mins but big loves and talk soon Clomid Chick!!

Mikeygirl xxxx


----------



## Thewife24 (Nov 1, 2006)

thanks to everyone for their kind welcome messages - everyone seems so nice on here!

Mikeygirl and SG - you suggested I get my screening tests done at the GP before going to HH - do you know what tests I would need to ask for or is it best to ring HH and ask?

thanks
Alex


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi Alex

HH should be sending you some forms to fill out.  Two of the forms have to be filled out by your GP so you could do what we did.

We made a GP appointment for the both of us and the doctor did the forms while we were there with him.  He also gave us both blood test forms for HIV,  Hepititus B and hepititus C.  We went and had the blood tests done then got a copy of the results a week later.  We took all the forms and the blood results with us to our consultation.

Hope this helps
dannysgirl xx


----------



## Thewife24 (Nov 1, 2006)

dannysgirl,

Yeah HH said they would be sending us some forms so thanks for your advice - we'll definately do that, especially seeing it should speed up when we start treatment.

thanks
Alex


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi everyone

Just wanted to say thanks for all your kind words.  I am feeling more positive mentally as each day passes and midwife friend said that it really would have happened now if it was going too.  All bleeding from op has stopped and the babies are very active which is a great comfort, although I have detached myself from them a bit. 

DH is soooo cool, calm and collected and doesn't worry about things until they happen so he has made me feel more positive by telling me off when I start the ifs, buts and maybes.  He's currently in Mothercare buying me some yoga bottoms and tops for me to bum around indoors in as I look like a tramp at the moment in my too small pj bottoms and too small zip up top!

Sorry for no personals as I really best get back to laying down before he comes in and tells me off.

Love to you all and I'll check in in a few days 

Amanda xxxx


----------



## Gaia (Oct 26, 2006)

Hope you don't mind me joining your thread. We're having treatment at HH and sadly had BFN on 25/10 after our 1st IVF. Naturally feeling very up and down right now, but stronger every day. All fingers & toes xed for FET (we have 2 frozen embies)  

We have our follow up OPA on the 15th. Any thoughts on what to expect and useful tips on what to ask? Also seeing Jill the fertility counsellor for the 1st time next Thur. Feeling a bit nervous but we hope that it might give us some direction. Has anyone been for fert counselling and if so how did you find it?

HH have been very good so far, so feel confident in their abilities. Just wish I could say the same for my body.

Look forward to chatting with you. 
Gaia x


----------



## sg (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi All,

Panda - glad to hear things are going well. Take it easy.

Lins - Good to hear from you again. Glad you enjoyed your break and it gave you some thinking time. Good luck with clomid. Hope af arrives soon.

Gaia - Sorry to hear about your BFN. Its very hard when things dont work out but we just have to keep going and like you say get stronger day by day. I haven't had my follow up appointment yet so cant advise you what to ask, although i have seen an advice page on the ICSI thread. Good luck with the frosties.

Well my af arrived today, very unexpeted i have to say as i had no pain   Not sure HH will let us start again this month now as it will be very close to Christmas and I'm not sure if they close then?

have a good weekend everyone

love SGxx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi 

Really quick note. Will do personals soon Scan on friday revealed 10 follies largest 16.5. womb linning was 10 mm so all ok. Foliies still need to be bigger so more drugs and scan on monday. then ec will be wednesday. Can't believe we are nearly there again. fluid in the tubes lots of but none in the womb so relieved.

lots of love to you all
Jaybxx


----------



## Becki (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi ya all!

Jay B,,,,What time u at hh on wed, as i there to for 2nd scan! @ 10am!"

Becki xxxx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Becki - not sure until today, but I won't be coming up to the main reception I will be on the ward. All the best for your scan.

Jaybxx


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Happy Monday's All !!

Panda - Glad all is now well and you're resting up.  You take good care of yourself darlin' xx

Gaia - Welcome to the thread.  so sorry to hear of your BFN and good luck with FET    In regards to your follow up consult it will be pretty much like your initial consultation.  Who ever you see will go through your treatment and point out where they might try something different.  We've never had counselling after a BFN but we are now doing DIUI and we had to see Jill on Saturday.  She was very nice and so easy to talk to.  I'm sure you will feel better for speaking to her.

sg - I started my first ICSI at around this time last year.  If you want to start again give them a call they might say yes xx

jayb - Well done darling 10 follies is great !!  good luck for your scan today xxx

lins - Good luck with the clomid   

love
dannysgirl xxx


----------



## Repton (Sep 12, 2006)

jayb, don't know if i will be able to get on before wed so just wishing you luck for egg collection, hope everything goes well X

Love to everyone else, repton X


----------



## Becki (Aug 1, 2006)

Morning all!!

Jayb... good going on the follies!!! and good luck on wednesday hun! keeping everything crossed for you! 

SG.. i was in HH last week and there time table was up and i think the last cycle to start is the end of this month?? have you called them??

Panda.. hope you resting! 

Mickeygirl... how are you hun

And to everyone else... hope you all good and taking it easy!! 

I am on day 5 of stimming and feeling a bit confused, i suppose i ecpected to feel something as i dont feel a thing no side affects at all! ? dont no if this is normal!? but i have scan on wed at 10am to check follie size! hope all will be good! 
Take care all 

Love and hugs 

Becki xxxx


----------



## Angel129 (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi girls,

It's been so long since I have posted I doubt anyone will remember me. 

After our last ICSI so much has happened in regard to our treatment path that we haven't known whether we're coming or going.  We've been having a really confusing and difficult time with everything.  Family histories with regard to fertility have come out that have basically caused us to have to take a step back and realize that we've probably wasted along the lines of £10,000 on two failed ICSI's that probably had no chance of working, not to mention the absolute agony and heartbreak.  
About 2 weeks after our last failed ICSI one of my husband's adopted cousins revealed to us that her father (my husband's father's brother, DH's uncle) had a very low sperm count.  We obviously knew his cousin was adopted but we thought it was down to DH's aunt.  My DH's other uncle also has adopted children but again we were lead to believe this was down to DH's other aunt who had a hysterectomy 6 months after they were married.  We will never know if this uncle has a good sperm count or not.  
But probably the most shocking information is that my sister in law (DH's brother's wife) cheated on her husband 6 years ago resulting in our little niece, but then has lied about the fact that this little girl is DH's brothers for all this time.  She's only just been forced into telling the family because the other man threatened to out her to everyone if she didn't.  I can't stand the sight of her at the moment and DH's parents are making every excuse under the sun for her which I just can't believe due to the fact that she cheated on her son and has lied about the fact that this little girl is his.  They have been married for 16 years trying to conceive for all of those years and have no biological children to show for it.  Dh's brother has never had a sperm count(although I understand that he is having one soon) but all signs would lead to the fact that there is a problem there as well.  
Anyway, we were at HH on Friday to see one of the consultants, it ended up being William.  We had a follow up after our last failed ICSI but obviously at that time believed that my husband's infertility was just a one off in his family so we thought it was necessary to go back in and see if there was anything else we should be doing.  It took us 6 weeks to get an appointment and in the meantime we've had the cystic fibrosis and y-deletion tests done both of which are negative.  But William has referred us to have the DNA fragmentation test done.  He seems to think that will probably give us a definitive answer to why our embryos are fragmenting so significantly after a couple of days.  In some ways I think that this will make our decision to move on with donor sperm so much easier.  If it comes back that DH has significant DNA fragmentation then it won't be us having to make the decision to use donor.
So, we should be getting in to have this DNA test done quite quickly and in the meantime William has given us a characteristic sheet to fill out to start going about the process for using donor IUI or IVF depending on how much donor sperm we can obtain.  We will be getting the sperm from America, and since I'm American and my 9 year old little boy is as well, this actually works out very well for us as a family.  
I just feel so torn in two directions about the whole thing.  All my husband has ever wanted is to have his own biological children, and now it looks like this is not going to happen.  My dh has the most beautiful eyes and I always imagined looking down into our babies face and seeing those lovely eyes, and now that won't happen.  But then on the other hand I feel really elated to have a reason for why our ICSI's seemingly haven't been successful and that donor sperm will bring us the baby that we have longed for for so long.  This baby will be son loved and is so wanted, I just can't wait to get started again.  

Sorry for the me, me, me post, but I have held onto this for so long that it's just kind of all come flowing out.  Even though I haven't posted recently I have been keeping up with all of your triumphs and low points.  My thoughts are with all of you wherever you are in your treatments and pregnancies.

Love to all,

Angiexxx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Angie sending you a big hug what a lot to take in. All the best with the tests and for your forthcoming treatment.
Jaybxx


----------



## VictoriaN (Aug 9, 2006)

hi ladies, 
hope you all had good weekends. 

I had a relaxing one, Sam has banned me from doing pretty much anything now while we're on our 2ww, so I spent the weekend pottering around and having afternoon naps - was great!

Angie - welcome back to the thread, you sound like you've had a time of it lately, good luck with your forthcoming tests, keep us posted on whats going on

Becki - good luck for Wednesday, I didn't have symptoms that early on either so don't worry

Panda - so pleased to hear everything is well with you and those 2 little ones, and hope that you're now just taking it easy and enjoying your pregnancy

Jayb - good luck for Wednesday too, hope everything goes well, I'll be thinking of you, and we'll be overlapping on the 2ww

SG - fingers crossed you can get a tx in before Xmas

Lindsey - welcome back, so pleased to hear you're decided to bite the bullet and start again

Gala - welcome, really sorry to hear about your bfn, we all know what you've been through and we're all here for you, its a good place to let off steam

has anyone heard how Collymags op went?

Hi to Mikeygirl, Dannysgirl, Saskia, Paula and anyone else I've missed.
Lots of love
Vix xx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi Ladies

VictoriaN - thanks for your wishes, Im not out of the wood yet, still got another 3 weeks critical time in which if the babies are born they won't survive, but we are getting there slowly.  I had a very relaxing weekend too, in fact I am goddamn bored with relaxing now and its sooo hard that I am not even allowed to take the washing of the machine and hang it on the line.  Today especially so since DH put it in and then went out for 4 hours and it was in the machine all screwed up,  ggggrrrrhhhh can't stand washing being left in the machine, but luckily Mum popped round and hung it on the line for me!

Angie - wow sounds like there have been some revelations in your family recently!  I can totally understand how you feel to your sister in law and wish you good luck with your forthcoming tests etc.

Becki - good luck for your follie scan on Weds.  I don't think I had any symptoms until a week into stimming so try not to worry.

Jayb - good luck for Wednesday hun, I've got everything crossed for you and will be thinking of you.

Hi Dannysgirl, Mikeygirl, Paula, Saskia and anyone else....

Lindsey, darling nice to see you back.

Collymags - how did the op go?

Well as I said I'm bored rigid now but I know that it has to be done and I'm trying to keep occupied with reading, christmas shopping on internet, watching a bit of tv and finishing off a cross stitch I started for the birth of my friend's son (started last year and he is 1 on Sat  )

Its our second wedding anniversary today and I had to send Mum out to get a card but didn't buy DH a present.  Its a lot less glamorous than last year when we went to New York to see U2 play at Madison Square Gardens.  Anyway was completely and utterly shocked this morning when DH presented me with some beautiful antique diamond earrings     They are gorgeous and, oh, just slightly HUGE!  He's such a wonderful man.  He told me how much he loved me and how he hated how much I was suffering so thought they would cheer me up.  Cheer me up, I burst into tears     and kept saying but I haven't got you anything.  He pointed to my tummy and said that's all I want and need growing in there     Oh Im filling up again.

Anyway 6 days until I can leave the house and get my 22 week check at the hospital.  How sad am I that I am looking forward to it so I can put some decent clothes on and do my hair and make up instead of walking round the house like a tramp.

Lots of love to you all and sorry if I've missed anyone, its not intentional, its the hormones xxxx


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

Sorry such a real quickie. Got one tired little girlie on my lap and she's fed up with Mummy surfing the net!  

Just wanted to wish JayB all the very best for EC on Wed.  Hope it all goes great.  Will check to see how you do.  

Panda - your hubby's comments made me cry too!!!  

Hi to everyone else.  As I say sorry for such a quick msg.........Caroline.  xxx


----------



## sg (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi All,

Panda - your DH sounds like a wonderful man. Happy anniversary.

jayb - good luck for wednesday, will be keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Angie - good luck with your tests, sounds like you've had quite a time.

Becki - thanks for info re Xmas. We've got a follow up appointment next friday so I guess if they are still doing cycles till the end of the month we would be ok as day 21 for me will be 24th. May give them a ring anyway tomorrow just to see what they say. If we have to wait its not the end of the world, the time will pass quickly with Christmas I'm sure. Good luck with your scan on wednesday.

Vix - glad you're enjoying your 2 WW. keep relaxing.

love SGxx


----------



## Gaia (Oct 26, 2006)

Hello all  

I wish I'd found this site at the beginning of the road, but have found you now. I'm just trying to get to grips with all the posts and thank you from the bottom of my heart for the welcome.

Victoria N - Thanks for welcoming me to the thread. Thinking of you and wishing you some very good news with your 2WW.

Dannysgirl - Big thanks to you too for all your kind words. Hope all your dreams come true.

Angie - What can I say. It's such a lot to cope with. Hope all goes well with the treatment.

Panda - I read your post and really feel for you. DH sounds like a star. It must be frustrating having to take it so easy, but it will be so worth it when the babies are born.

Me - Well strange mixture of looking forward to seeing Jill the counsellor on Thur and nervousness. She sounded lovely and I'm just glad that the support is there. The Dr's have all been great so I imagine they'll be able to answer my questions as frankly as possible at the OPA on 15th. 

One question, one of you may be able to answer. We've had this 1st cycle of IVF funded my the PCT. I am right to presume that we'll have to pay for the FET (2 frosties from IVF)? 

  Gaia x


----------



## collymags (Jan 3, 2006)

morning ladies

this is your gammy handed mate here.  well had the op last wednesday, not the most comfortable of procedures but still it had to be done.  its funny i'd been quite looking forward to having some time off work, but hadn't actually given much thought to the fact that my dominant hand would be out of action dah!!!. its been so frustrating dressing, going to the loo, not being able to blow dry my hair or drive. still each day i'm getting more movement in the wrist and fingers.  dreading the thought of the other one being done, might ask for it to be left until immediately after christmas.  i've got 15 for dinner on the day and 10(all family!) staying for a few days so can't be hindered with gammy hands.
thankfully my mates are great and have rallied around coming to visit or take the invalid out.

sorry can't do heaps of personals but have been keeping up to speed with everyone and sending heaps of warm wishes out to all.  Jayb special fingers crossed for you on wednesday.

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Becki (Aug 1, 2006)

hi ladies 

How is everyone??

Love 
Becki xxx


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi all,

Just finished my voluntary work job now till after Christmas so am having a big relax now before I start on getting ready for Australia!! Before then though we are off to Edinburgh and Manchester.. I'm getting a bit p'd off with living out of a suitcase now but hey ho I have my health!! 

JayB -   for tommorrow hun...hope you are enjoying a jab-free day today!!

Collymaggs - so pleased the op went well hun I was thinking of you on the day and hope you got my text  ...I assumed you would have both hands done at once (like my stepmum did) but at least you can see some improvement with this one so will feel better about going through it a second time eh. Gosh, all those people for Christmas   !! Enjoy the rest such as it is...sounds like you will soon be up to your eyes in peeling sprouts and whatnot!! xx

Becki - hiya..hope all goes well at your scan tommorrow morning...grow follies grow!!

Gaia - just want to add my welcome to the thread (such a beautiful name if you don't mind me saying so!)..Sorry your first tx wasn't successful but will be sending lots of    for your FET..Can't answer your question on the FET payment I'm afraid but maybe you could give them a ring and ask direct. My instinct would be tho that they will make you pay   As others have said, at your followup, HH will go through with you in detail your last tx cycle process and discuss with you where and if changes need to be made for further tries. I would guess if you plan to use your frosties before anymore fresh tx they will discuss with you whether this will be a medicated cycle or done naturally. I suppose that in spite of how difficult it is when a treatment fails, we and the docs can always learn something more about our bodies and their responses to the meds etc which hopefully can then be used to good effect in the future. I have seen Jill on a number of occassions and have seen her with dh too. She is very nice so there is no need to be nervous...she will more than likely let you set the agenda and pace of the time you have with her and if you are anything like me you will wonder how 1hr can only feel like it was 5 mins!! I have found her understanding and supportive at key times when I have needed it so I hope it's the same for you xx

Vix - Glad you are relaxing..sending lots of      for your 2WW! When do you test...have everything crossed here hun xx

Panda - bless P he sounds such a love...words you just needed to here shows he is the one for you!! Only 5 days left now till your check up so rest up with yer babes till then...am sure you look just as gorgeous in your trakkies with no makeup on  xx

Angie - gosh you have really been through such a lot recently - so much invested and so much lost  . Sounds like you are really hoping on the outcome of the fragmentation test..Deciding to use donors is not always an easy decision but there are a couple of us on this thread who are doing so if you want to chat about this issue then do pm or raise it wherever. I know what you mean about dh's eyes - I feel the same way and it is something that I still have pangs of sadness about. As you say tho and I can empathise, finding out a reason why tx has been unsuccessful in the past, it can feel quite liberating to have that 'answer' especially when there is a possible 'solution' ito using donor sperm. Of course there are no garuantees but it is at least a way forward to moving you closer to the baby you dream for. Keep in touch Angie xx

Heidi - not sure if you are reading but hope you are okay hun xx

Hi to dannysgirl, lins, sg, Paula, saskia, repton, pancha and everyone I've unintentionally missed..

Chat soon lovely chums

Mikeygirl xx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi girls

Just a quickie few messages.

firstly thanks for al your wishes.

Panda - what a lovely man.

Vix - will be joining you hopefully Saturday or Monday. all the best to you.

Becki - All the best for your scan today, you will probably see William as Daniel is on a course as from Midday in Switzerland and Michael is doing EC. hope it is good news.

Collymags you poor thing if you need any equipment just let me know lol. Thanks for your good wishes.

Gaia welcome honey - I would check but I think that for FET it would be done yo you to pay. All the best.

Mikeygirl look forward to seeing you soon will keep you informed.

Dannysgirl all the best hun I guess you will be starting soon.

Lots of love to you all
Jaybxx


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi Becki - how did your scan go today hun?

Jayb - great to chat with you, see you soon xx

Love to everyone else, hope everyone okay?..

Oh, whilst I remember, Robert Winston's new IVF series starts next tuesday 14th november at 9pm on bbc1...I will be putting it on my sky+ series link as will be away (did I mention I will be in Australia for a month  ) Looks interesting although not sure that some of the content will reflect particularly well on us (eg stuff on pgd etc)...we always seem to come across as desperately selfish people I think in these types of programmes, so we'll see..

Talk soon
Love Mikeygirlxxx


----------



## Becki (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi ladies 

Sorry for late reply! 

I had my scan today, with william! as you can tell from the sad face not good news! my follicles ahve not grown at all since last thursday, the biggest is 7mm, so i have a long way to go! back on monday for scan and still injecting everyday fostimon. but somehow i knew i have never responded to drugs given to me when i was on clomid i did not react once, so sort of expecting it! DF came with me today luckyly! and he sensed i was not happy so took me for a lovely coffee on buckhurst hill and then he took me into central London! We went everywhere into Leicester Sq for lunch into Piccadly circus and into regent street and of course Oxford street he bought me 2 pairs of jeans and a pair of cowboy boots ( always wanted!!) just got home so been on feet since 8 this morning so totally knackered! 
So send me all your good wishes ladies that my follies grow! 

Love n hugs 

Becki xxx

P.s sorry no personals but want a long bath and cuddle from DF xxx

P.s.s hope things went well JAYb xxxx


----------



## DCS (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

Hope you are all OK -

Gaia - I had my 1st cycle of IVF funded my the PCT and I am on a FET and yes you do have to pay now - about £870 in total, plus any drugs you may need. Went for my 11 day scan on Monday with William and am in for another tomorrow morning. 

I have been testing with the ovulation sticks and realised that they are out of date by 2 months - thought I detected LH surge yesterday and so phoned Holly House today. Have now bought some new ovulation test sticks and no LH surge is detected. I am all confused  , I have a regular 28 day cycle so I am hoping that the I haven't missed my surge !!  . DH told me not to worry and speak to HH tomorrow. Off to the Plumb Centre for acupuncture in the afternoon and hopefully calm myself down. 

Love to you all.
DCS. x


----------



## sg (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi Becki,

sending you lots of     so that your follicles grow. I know mine grew a lot towards the end so fingers crossed you get a nice surprise at your next scan. Sounds like DF knew just what you needed to make yesterday a better day, enjoy your new boots!!

love SG xx


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Morning all,

Becki - as sg says, more often than not follies get a real 'grow-on' right at the end (the buggers!!) so stay positive hun...sending you lots of     and glad you have such a lovely dh to support you. Fingers crossed for Monday..be thinking of you xx

JayB - hope Mrs Egg and Mr Sperm have been  overnight in the love lab and are ferty-fertilising as I type!! Fingers crossed for good news this morning    xx

DCS - hope the acupuncture helped relax you yesterday and that you get some positive news from William this morning    xx

Gaia - hope all goes well with Jill today..xx

Well this morning I'm making a start on my Christmas shopping as I will be in Australia for the run-up to the big day (did I mention I was going to Australia  ) Got a long list so will see how far I get..

Talk later, love to all
Mikeygirl xx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Girls

Not the best of news, we got seven eggs this morning only two have fertilised so far they are keeping a check on the other five so ET will be tomorrow. Trying to stay positive that our little ones will keep growing.

Becki - really hope that your follies start to grow, grow grow grow.

DCS hope you enjoyed Acupuncture and were impressed with Plumb blossom.

Gaia hope your appointment goes well

Mikeygirl - see you later looking forward to it.

will be getting an early morning call and then please god will be going to holly house in the afternoon.

Lots of love and hope Jaybxx


----------



## sg (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi JayB

best of luck for tomorrow. remember it only takes one. sending   
love SGxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all,

sorry have not posted for so long but really felt the need to take time out and try not to think about treatment for a while after so many months of trying without a proper break. Have felt very down since we got our BFN, with a mood-lift in last couple of weeks - my little brother got married on Saturday which was lovely - great to have something to celebrate in our family for a change!  But my happier mood went awry again when I got my AF this week plus a bad cold - blinking hormones!!  We are going back to HH on the 24th for our follow-up appt to discuss what to do next - probably going for another cycle straight after Christmas. Have kept up the acupuncture and it has definitely helped to chill me out 

*Jayb* - have everything crossed for you that your 2 embies divide beautifully overnight and that all goes well at ET tomorrow - sending you heaps of     

*Becki *- good luck with your treatment and hope your follies have a real good growth spurt over the weekend - make sure you drink loads of water and milk - grow follies grow!    

*VictoriaN* - hope the 2ww isn't driving you too  - wishing you lots of    for a lovely 

*Gaia* - welcome to the thread - sorry to hear of your BFN  good luck with your FET  

*Collymags *- hope your arm heals up very soon in time for your manic Xmas - take care hon xxx 

*Panda* - sorry to read you have had a scary time recently - sending your babies and you lots of    take good care babe and hope taking it easy doesn't drive you too  xxx

*Mikeygirl* - glad your Spanish appt went well - and that your hysteroscopy showed no nasties - enjoy your short break before having a fantastic time in Oz with DH  and hope you both arrive back in fabulous form for your treatment in December 

*sg *- hi hon glad to hear you are feeling up to trying again - hope you manage to get going this month - wishing you lots and lots of luck  

*thewife24* - welcome to the thread and good luck with your first appt in January - hope it comes round quick for you - sure that with Christmas it will! 

*Angie* - great to see you back - good luck with the DNA frag test/obtaining donor sperm (however it turns out  ) and wishing you loads of   for starting treatment again 

*DCS* - good luck to you on your FET  

*cananna* - hope your heart scan went well - good luck with your treatment  

*Dannysgirl* - good luck with your scan tomorrow - hope all is brill and that you are full steam ahead for DIUI this month - am shaking my pom-poms  like mad for you!  hope to see you v soon too xxxx

*lins* - good to see you back - wishing you loads of    for the Clomid treatment really hope it works for you soon hon 

*Tanner* and *Repton* - congratulations girls on your  s fantastic news - hope it has sunk in now and that you have a happy and healthy rest-of pregnancy both of you 

*Saskiab* - hope you are feeling well hon and enjoying your pregnancy  

*pancake* - thinking of you  and hoping you are feeling brighter too - have you had your follow up yet? and good luck with finding a new job - really hoping that next year will be a much better one for you and your DH - take care hon xxxx

Hi to everyone else: Pancha, Daycj, Tracey, mina, rosep ... and anyone else I have missed - good luck all wherever you are with your treatment 

Lots of love,

Steph xxxx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Girls

Stephjoy it is lovely to hear from, thank you for your wishes.

Much better news today our little fighters started to divide overnight so having transfer today at 2.15.

Dannysgirl hope your scan went well have everything crossed for you and DH.

Has been a hard few hours did not get a lot of sleep DP has been great.

Lots of love and hope to you all
Jaybxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Jayb - just wanted to wish you the very very best of luck for transfer today and I will everything crossed for you during your 2ww       

Stephjoy - lovely to see you back on here and completely understand why you needed time out nad glad you now feel able to try again after Christmas  

Mikeygirl - do I get the impression that you are off to Australia soon ??     I only have one thing to say to you    

Well that's another week almost over.  I'm feeling tons more positive by the day and I am positive that everything will turn out okay in the end.

Hi to everyone else, must dash (shuffle) as my friend is coming over in a little while for some lunch and a gossip.  Have fab weekends all of you xxxxx


----------



## VictoriaN (Aug 9, 2006)

Afternoon ladies

Hope everyone's ok.

Panda - great to hear you're feeling more positive, I'm sure all will be well with those little ones, keep resting

Jayb - got everything crossed for your et today, hope it goes well, are you taking time off next week?

Stephjoy - welcome back, i know what you mean about taking time away from all this, does you good to get your head cleared before you start on the rollercoaster again

Mikeygirl - you must be sooooo excited, I'm so jealous of you, when do you go?

Becki - sending you lots of good vibes for your follies to grow, will keep my fingers crossed for your next scan

Dannysgirl - hope the scan went well today, let us know how you got on

Collymags - pleased to hear the op went well and that you're on the road to recovery - your Xmas sounds so hectic, don't know how you manage with so many!

Hello to Gaia, SG, DCS and anyone else I've missed.

Well I've made it to the end of the 1st week of my 2ww, haven't been too bad although I was slightly worried that I hadn't really had any symptoms. And feeling really up and down, one minute I'm convinced its worked and the next I'm thinking that it probably hasn't. I'm reading into every twinge now and its starting to drive me mad - but I'm not going to test early like last time. 
Just found out yesterday that my friend who had her first icsi got a bfp yesterday which is great news, but that now makes 3 out of 5 close girlfriends pregnant!! Anyway, I'm trying to keep my chin up and remain positive.

Have a great weekend all, speak soon

Love Vix xxxxxxx


----------



## Bunnygirl (Oct 5, 2003)

Hi
Good luck to everyone having tx.

Just wondered if anyone had any experience of the tests/tx available at Holly House for NK cells.  I've just had a 2nd failed tx there.  I have 3 frozen blasts to try with next, but before I spend more money and emotion having a FET, I feel like I need further investigations.  Have always responded well to drugs and got fairly good embies, they're great until they get put inside me!!  So although unexplained could be an NK problem.

Any info much appreciated.


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Morning all

jayb - Hope transfer went well yesterday babe.  I've got everything crossed for you xx

Stephjoy - Great to see you back babe.  Hope that cold gets better and we can go for that curry soon xxx

Hi to everyone alse.  Sorry for the short post but we're off to the Ritz for tea this afternoon for FIL's 65th birthday !

As for me the scan was good yesterday.  Everything looked normal lining 4.5mm and 3 follies between 5-8mm so I have to do an OPK on monday morning.  If it's positive then basting will be tuesday if not I have a scan booked for monday.

Have a great weekend all
love
dannysgirl xxxxx


----------



## Becki (Aug 1, 2006)

hi ladies!

Well it is a biot hectic my end at the moment! 
I have scan on monday, so willling that will be all ok! 
But my main problem is my brother and he's partner have seperated (brother had enough and threw her out) but theyt have a little girl Angel who is diabled she has Cystic Fibrosis, my brother has taken custody as of yesterday and we went to the solicitors and they say we have a good case but there is this little devil on my shoulder taht says we might not!

My brother has been in trouble in the past but not since meeting he's ex partner or since having angel, so we worried they will bring that up!

She has not contacted my brother since 7am yesterday morning since it all happened, but she called the police last night saying that my brotehr has beaten up angel (which i am fuming about) as its very nasty 

My brother was at home last night cleaning the flat and i had angel all night so i had the police knocking at my door and they checked angel over and they are satisfied that she is perfectly fine! 

But im just worried that as she has started playing dirty she will continue, My brother broke down last night and was crying saying that he could not live without hes daughter! i feel so sorry for him! 

Plus they are only 20 years old! 

Any advice will be wonderfull!

Sorry about me me me me post! 

Wishing you all the best!

Love beckixxxxx


----------



## sg (Jun 6, 2006)

Morning everyone,

becki - sending you a big  , it sounds like you need it. Its always sad when a couple split up but when a child is caught up in the middle and being used as a way to get at a partner its terrible. sorry i cant offer any constructive advice but fingers corssed it all works out. Good luck for you scan on monday and take care of yourself.

Dannysgirl - glad the scan went well. Good luck for this next week.

Vix - sending     for you this week. 

Panda - glad you're feeling more positive. keep taking it easy.

JayB - fingers crossed for you 2WW. take care

steph - sorry to hear you're not feeling too good. Hope the cold goes away soon. Good luck with your appointment on 24th. I've been told I cant start this month as its too near Christmas so will see what they say at my appointment on friday. maybe we'll be cycle buddies. take care

have a good weekend

love SGxx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi

Dannysgirl so pleased the scan went well and wish you lots of luck for monday and hopefully Tuesday. Fingers crossed for you.

Panda pleased to hear another week has passed and you and your little ones are doing well. Have been thinking about you a lot.

Becki hun I am so sorry to hear about your brothers break up, she doesn't sound very nice. Never easy when there is alittle one involved. I know you wan't to give all the support you can to your brother but look after yourself aswell. You have got an awfull lot going on aswell. I really hope the situation gets better for all concerned. Good luck with your scan.

Vix all the best for your last week of the 2ww, here's hoping you start the bfp's rolling.

Hi to everyone else,Mikeygirl, lins,Repton,sg,daycj,steph,gaia and have good weekend.

I am just feeling very lucky and relieved that my liitle ones are back where they belong ans are hoping and praying they stay. Transfer went ok and we had a nice surprise that one of the embies that was two cells that morning had divided into four cells by the afternoon.

Lots of love and hope to you all
Jaybxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2006)

Afternoon Ladies

Hope everyone is well    

Becki - so sorry to hear your news.  The ex sounds like a right cow.  I'm sure your brother will be fine, they will be able to see that Angel is loved and well looked after.  Sometimes your follies will grow at the end, drink lots of milk, eat lots of brazil nuts and don't worry

Mikeygirl - hope you have a great time in Australia

Panda - glad to hear you are resting,can't believe you are half way already.

SG - welcome back, good luck this time -x-

Well at 9am today I took my first Clomid tablet so fingers crossed.  Mark is forty in January and I am thinking about taking him away, so maybe if I book up somewhere special it might be the omen I need and will get pregnant!!!

Well take care all, love to everyone else.

Love from

Lindsey
xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

New home this way ladies......................................

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=73777.0


----------

